# Post Your Royal Pacific Room Assignment Here!



## ClanHarrison

Ryguy and Motherfletcher (& others) gave me the idea to start another  post where past & current visitors of RPR can report what their assigned room numbers were for their stay.



*What was your Tower #, Room #, Room Type and description of the view from your room...etc. ?* 

I think this information would be helpful for those of us staying in the future.  Our trip isn't until August 2005 and I've been researching since about March 2004.  You can bet that I am approaching "information overload" but that's O.K.  I plan on having a BLAST on this trip and doing it as economical as possible with the highest quality possible, thanks to the *great people of these boards* !!!!!

I'd just like to give Ryguy the biggest *THANK YOU* there is for the information shared and the time it took you to get room location/information to us all.


----------



## gschmerl

We were at the RPR last month in room 1633. We requested that room because it is at the end of the hall--far away from the elevator and very quiet. The stairway leading to the walking path to City Walk was right outside our door. I was at Margaritaville in five minutes. 
  We had a view of the waterway, the walking path, The Hulk, Dr. Doom, many other sights at IOA, the Universal globe,City Walk, and a WONDERFUL view of the fireworks at Universal Studios.


----------



## Disbug

We stayed in a King Parlor Suite. Room #2100. This was in Tower 2 on the Ground level. We were close to the elevators (for getting to the Lobby), right on the end near the front end of the building so access was VERY convenient. This is a handicap accessible room and does NOT have a tub, but it was very spacious. We are a family of 5... 2 adults, one teen, one elementary age, and one 3 yr. old. We had plenty of space and storage. A crib and a refrigerator. I was very pleased with the friendliness of the staff at the Royal Pacific. Although the table in the parlor was not clean when we arrived, (it had a glass top so it was easy to see it had not been wiped off...) the housekeeping for our stay was very prompt and satisfactory.

I thought the room was beautiful, had a view of the front entrance bridge to the lobby... a definite tropical garden view!

Thank you again to the Royal Pacific for a wonderful stay!


----------



## dinks

gschmerl, did you have a standard room?  


Also, if we ask ahead of time for a room assignment, and then we get there and the nice man or woman will allow us to use Lowes perks (looks to be dependent on the person), what are the chances of getting an upgraded room?


----------



## Motherfletcher

It would be nice if someone could make this a "stuck" thread.

Room numbers:
The first number is the Tower.  There are 3 Towers all in the shape of a "Y".  The elevators are at the bottom of the main "leg" of the Y.  When the Y splits you can go the the right leg or the left leg.  There are rooms on both sides of these legs.
Tower 3 is the closest to the boat dock and bus stop.  Tower 1 is closest for the walk and Tower 2 is the farthest from everything.
The second number is the floor.  The 3rd floor is the lobby level.  The 7th floor is the top.
The last 2 numbers are the room number.  Odd numbers are on one side of the hall and even are on the other.

Tower 1
Room number 1705 is a standard 2 queen handicap access room on the right side (from the elevator) of the main leg.  The view is of the park from Nicktoons building to the RPR bamboo lined entryway and front parking lot.
Room 1712 is a pool view 2 queen on the left side of the main leg.
Room 1729 is a standard 2 queen on the right side of the left leg.
This is my favorite room to date.  The view stretchs from Ripsaw Falls to CityWalk with the Hulk in the center.  You can see the Hulk lying in bed.

For the sake of those lost with the Y/leg thing, let me explain it for Tower 1.  As you exit the tower's elevator the hallway is the main leg of the Y.  On the right you have rooms 1701 through 1717 odd numbers which have a view of the entrance , CityWalk and the parking garages.  The on other side of this main leg hall are rooms 1702 through 1716 even numbers that are all pool view rooms.  Beyond 1716 the hallway splits and to the left or "left leg" on the left side are rooms 1718 - 1732 even which are pool view.  The right side has rooms 1719 - 1733 odd numbers which are standards and have very good park views.  Back at the split if you turn right down the right leg on the right side of the hall you
 have rooms 1741 - 1755 odd which are standard with views of the front parking lot and parking garage.  Rooms 1740 through 1754 even are on the left side of the right leg and are standard with very good park views.

Tower 2
Room 2704 is a standard 2 queen on the left side of the main leg and has views of the Hulk and CityWalk.

Tower 3
Room 3315 is a standard 2 queen with a view of the Palm Garden Lawn and the embankment of the interstate exchange.  Worst view we have ever had.


----------



## RyGuy

ClanHarrison,
Your welcome! I'm glad I could help you with your planning.


Motherfletcher's explanation of room numbers and views for tower 1 is 100% accurate and should be very helpful for those of you wanting standard view rooms with themepark views. 

Something else I wanted to pass on is that any room with 00 as the last two digits is a king suite ex.) 3500 or 2500.  They are the first rooms located off the elevators.  Rooms ending in 01 may also be king suites but I am not sure. Does anybody know for sure?


----------



## ClanHarrison

Thank you guys!! You are selfless, generous and kind.  I feel so "armed" with information during this planning stage of our trip and I owe so many of you in these boards!

We have committed to the first important decision of this vacation (8/2005):  the gorgeous home that we will be staying in.  It's a 5 br/4.5 ba pool home with 3 king masters, 54 in. t.v. in l/r *and an 8 seat theatre room*    plus every other amenity you could need/want.
This place is just gorgeous!  I'm soooo excited!!!


----------



## gschmerl

> _Originally posted by dinks _
> *gschmerl, did you have a standard room?
> 
> 
> Also, if we ask ahead of time for a room assignment, and then we get there and the nice man or woman will allow us to use Lowes perks (looks to be dependent on the person), what are the chances of getting an upgraded room? *


   Yes, we had a standard room. We LOVED the location. It was so quiet at the end of the hall, and we loved the convenience of the stairway leading right to the walking path. If you want to take the water taxi or the bus, then tower 3 would be better.


----------



## brooke1

We stayed in May 2004 and stayed in room 1652 . Tower1 Great  view of the Hulk, Dr. Doom and the water way where the taxi's runs.
But the only problem is the walk from the water taxi to Tower 1 then the room was all the way at the end of the hall way.

I am also hoping to back in May 2005

Brooke


----------



## tnelson0119

From 8/2 to 8/8, we had room 1725, which as indicated, is in tower 1, seventh floor, down the left hall about 3/4 of the way, on the right side of the hall.  Our view was incredible.  We could see part of the lake below, the Hulk was right in the middle of the window, with DD also.  The fireworks were cake to see laying in bed with lights off.  This is our new home.


----------



## kathyclownfish

TNelson, how far away were you from the elevator?  Was your room far from the pool?
Thanks 
Kathy


----------



## tnelson0119

It was almost all the way down the hall from the elevator, but that was ok with us.  It made it quieter.  It's only about a minute walk to the elevator.  The pool is right out the elevator door on the first floor (not 3 where the lobby is)  

hth

tnelson


----------



## CDisney

3722 - Standard Club Level (Tower 3, 7th floor).

The room is near the center of the Y, a great location for enjoying the offerings of the Club Lounge.  The view of the pool and IoA was spectacular.


----------



## barreloflaughs

Room 1454....Tower 1...Fourth Floor with an IOA view at the very end of the hall in the wing which extends towards City Walk.

Here is the view of IOA from 1454 (apologies for the rain soaked windows!):






Great location but not for you if you wish to be near the elevators!

carl
barrel


----------



## Eclpz314

July 17-24 '03, Club #3727  2 qns--sounds like right across hall from where CDisney stayed.  Our room was next to the club lounge (ideal for 2 teenage sons!) and overlooked a palm-lined pond w/ lilies....in the distance we could see Wet n' Wild (and big storms coming     )  Did join Loew's and rec'vd cookies.  Used Universal Vacations w/No special rate because I didn't find these boards until AFTER everything was in place!   Learned a lot about "qualifed stays"  (did finally count and am Loew's Gold)

July 18-28th '04, Club #3755  2 qns--off to the left of the "Y" and one door from emerg. stairs.  Ok, but some nights seemed like a long, long way away. Overlooked dogwalk area w/luau pavillion just beyond....got to watch the dancers practicing a couple of times.     Would've preferred a poolview or at least closer to club lounge again this time, but evidently a mixup in our ressie canceled the "club level" part and we got the last available.
Did get AAA rate @ $256 plus tax per night....and Loew's goodies.  Waiting to get my Loew's Platinum card......any day now.

July 19-21st,  #3422 standard King room, beautiful poolview and angled view of other towers....had my mom join us for 2 night and SHE got the poolview!!  lol    This room is the 2nd in past ice machine to the right side of the "Y"    

Probably doing it all again next year too!


----------



## Eclpz314

oops!  logged twice!


----------



## Eclpz314

sorry, duplicate again!  this post is giving me as much trouble as our vacation did!  lol


----------



## skiervt

With all of  your great help I have my room request ready. What is the best way you have found to inform RPR of your request?


----------



## ClanHarrison

I'd like to thank everyone for participating in this thread.  This just gives us one more tool to use in planning the perfect trip.  I am so greatful to all of you who shares information on these boards.


----------



## Motherfletcher

skiervt-
I have had success by faxing the request about 3 days before arrival.  I usually just ask for the tower and floor and not a specific room, but it might work.


----------



## gschmerl

I also faxed the RPR three days before our arrival. I asked for a room on an  upper floor with a park view in Tower 1. Then I gave them six specific rooms numbers and said how wonderful it would be if we could have one of those. We got one of the room numbers I requested!!


----------



## skiervt

Thanks guys. I will fax before we leave next week. Coincidently when we stayed there for the first time last year we had a room in Tower 1 on the 7th floor with a great view of the park without knowing anything about requesting a room location, so now we are spoiled and hope for the same this time.


----------



## Jobro2

Could someone please tell me which towers allowed dogs? Although we love our dog, she's not coming, and we'd rather not deal with others "loved ones" while we vacation! Thanks!


----------



## hftmrock

I faxed the room numbers I wanted to RPR today (I am going Monday). Also told them that they had a great reputation from a discussion site I go to and will be posting my trip as well.

(I hope that adds some pressure as well...LOL)


thanks for the info about the rooms  gschmerl !


----------



## gschmerl

> _Originally posted by hftmrock _
> *I
> thanks for the info about the rooms  gschmerl ! *


   You're very welcome hftmrock! Hope you have a GREAT trip.


----------



## Prince Eric1

We had room 1450, tower one.  Nice view of Hulk and Dr. Doom, nice room.


----------



## Loudbmw

Just back from a wonderful 8/15 to 8/21 stay at Portifino and Royal Pacific.

Had the Portifino booked with the entertainment card - no advance room request.  Got upgraded to a water view with balcony in the west wing.  Great view, only downside was the long walk to lobby.  

At RPR had club level reserved with annual passholder rate, but they were out of 2 queen rooms on the 7th floor so  they gave us a pool view, tower three on the sixth floor.  Stll had the club access.

No welcome gift with the entertainment card but did get one with the annual passholder rate.

Both stays were great


----------



## Kourtnie

Are the rooms in tower 1 floor seven non smoking?
Also does anyone now if they have connecting rooms?


----------



## hftmrock

> _Originally posted by Kourtnie _
> *Are the rooms in tower 1 floor seven non smoking?
> Also does anyone now if they have connecting rooms? *



There was no connecting room in the room I was in but it was a non-smoking room. (1733). GREAT VIEW!


----------



## Cindy B

We specifically asked for a non smoking room.  We also specifically asked about Tower 1. 

WE wound up with 1710.  It was a fantatsic view of the pool, and it was very tranquil.


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

We were at RPR late June/early July.  I called about 3-4 days prior to arrival to make my room request.  I asked for and was assigned room 1740.

I will make a similar request when we go to HRH in December.


----------



## TartanFan

At RPR 8/21-8/25.  Room #2347 (smoking as requested), Tower 2, lobby level, farthest away from everything!  View of garden and freeway. Lonely dog opposite.

Liked RPR, didn't love it.  Back to HRH for us next time.


----------



## debbie655

We were assigned room 1348 and 1350 during our recent visit on 8/22-25.  Our view was of the Hulk and Doctor Doom, the path to Citywalk and the waterway.   It was ok but I'm sure it would have been better if we had been higher up.  On previous stays we have had rooms 1610 and 1428.  Both really nice pool views.  Tower 1 is my favorite.  I see there are several people who were there at the same time as us.


----------



## Momx3

We are staying at Royal Pacific 10/8-10/12. We have never stayed here before.  We have requested 2 connecting rooms.  We would love a view of the parks.  Which rooms should we request?  I have a 9, 7, & 4 yr old. and 4 adults.  Also, where do I fax this to?  I have read I need to do this 3 days in advance.  Thanks in advance for all your help!!!!


----------



## timswoman

I would appreciate all suggestions for our stay in mid October.  We have reserved Club Level with 2 Queens.  There will be 2 families traveling together so would consider connecting rooms.  If the rooms are close to the lounge, are they noiser?  We will have 3 girls ranging from ages 6-8 so I think a cool view would be neat.  Please give me your opinions!!!!

Thanks from Kentucky!!!


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

I think tower one has the best park views.  We always like to be on the top floor so we asked for tower one, 7th floor.  I had heard room 1740 had a great view so I asked for that.  Other rooms in that hall would have worked as well.  Basically, the even 1740s will get you great park views.  Have a blast!


----------



## jxh1

I'll be staying at the RPR at the end of September.  Can anyone give me some good standard king bed rooms that would have good views?  I'd like to send a fax a few days prior to arrival and have a few good choices so I can have a better chance of getting one of them.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## cc1954

Just want to interject that "club Level" for the RP is only available in tower 3.  This tower may not have the best view, but it does have the best ammenities!


----------



## VW31

So, if 1348 & 1350 are connecting rooms, are those room #'s on higher floors also connecting rooms?


Thanks


----------



## ckj

2122 standard king bed.  Connecting room to 2120.
View of a grassed area.  Very quiet.


----------



## djh96

2600 & 2601 both king suites

2600 had view of front entry & the hulk

2601 had view of highway & wet n wild

Both rooms very quiet, long walk from tower 2 to the pool


----------



## patster734

We were in room 1443 with a great view of the walkway from the parking lot to the lobby!


----------



## twoeeyy

we were there a week ago and had room 1510 pool view

I liked the location very much. As the hotel layout is talked about at the begining of this thread 1510 is in the main part of the ' leg of the letter Y " 

It was close to the elevator but not to close.


----------



## timswoman

We just got back from staying 7 nights at Royal Pacific.  We were in connecting rooms 3753 (Which is a king with a pull out sofa) and 3755 (Which is 2 queens).  Our view was of the garden.  In my opinion not very desirable.  The rooms were OK but not very big.  It was very hard for 4 of us to get ready with only one sink.  This will be a very major consideration for me the next time.  The club lounge was great and the ladies in the lounge were wonderful.  We could not have asked for anything better.  We loved the club level!!!!!!
I would be glad to answer any questions.
Thanks,
Timswoman


----------



## Motherfletcher

> _Originally posted by timswoman _
> * It was very hard for 4 of us to get ready with only one sink.  This will be a very major consideration for me the next time.  *



We use the fitness center facilities.  I love to go down there when they open at 6 and no one is around.  I sit in the co-ed whirlpool, steam room, sauna and then take a shower.  They have quite a few toiletries available as well.  I use their disposable razor, aftershave and at PBH they even had toothpaste and brushes.


----------



## timswoman

That is a wonderful idea and I would highly recommend it to anyone who is used to at least having 2 sinks.  I wish I had used my brain and done this but I was too excited from just being there.  The next time I will know.  EVERYBODY LISTEN UP:  
Motherfletcher has a great pointer here and if you copy and paste your notes for vacation this is defiently one to copy!!
Thanks Motherfletcher.
Timswoman


----------



## Motherfletcher

bump


----------



## AlexandNessa

3724 - Club Room, King Bed.  This is one full hallway down and around the corner from the elevators.  However, it is close to the Club Lounge and ice machine, and the view cannot be beat!

Not only could we see the entire pool, we could see the water way, Hulk, Dr. Doom, **Dueling Dragons!**, Dudley Doo Right's Ripsaw Falls, and either Mythos or the Enchanted Oak -- not sure which one it was.

The room condition was good, and the shower pressure was awesome.

A room to avoid:  3737 - Club Room, King Bed.  This was two full hallways down from the elevator, and at the opposite end of the hallway from the Club Lounge.  It overlooked I4, a swamp, and the roof.  A tree had fallen on the roof, and it was just lying there.  There were some problems with the thermostat in that room, and there was a huge scuff mark on the wall where it looked like someone had tried to move the couch.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

> _Originally posted by AlexandNessa _
> *3724 - Club Room, King Bed.  This is one full hallway down and around the corner from the elevators.  However, it is close to the Club Lounge and ice machine, and the view cannot be beat!
> 
> Not only could we see the entire pool, we could see the water way, Hulk, Dr. Doom, **Dueling Dragons!**, Dudley Doo Right's Ripsaw Falls, and either Mythos or the Enchanted Oak -- not sure which one it was.
> 
> The room condition was good, and the shower pressure was awesome.
> 
> A room to avoid:  3737 - Club Room, King Bed.  This was two full hallways down from the elevator, and at the opposite end of the hallway from the Club Lounge.  It overlooked I4, a swamp, and the roof.  A tree had fallen on the roof, and it was just lying there.  There were some problems with the thermostat in that room, and there was a huge scuff mark on the wall where it looked like someone had tried to move the couch. *


 The view of that room 3737 sounds like the view we had when we stayed Club when the resort first opened up.  It was a King room too... I can't remember the room number, but the view was of a roof, I-4 & the ramp on I-4 and some wet swampy land.  My daughter would look out the window to see if she could she any police pulling people over LOL.  I was very dissapointed with that room/stay.  Last time I stayed there (this past summer), can't remember the room number once again, but was on the 5th floor Tower 3 it had a decent view of the water around the front/side of the bldg.  You could see some of the parking lot but not much.    I have to try and remember the room I get this December.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

> _Originally posted by Motherfletcher _
> *We use the fitness center facilities.  I love to go down there when they open at 6 and no one is around.  I sit in the co-ed whirlpool, steam room, sauna and then take a shower.  They have quite a few toiletries available as well.  I use their disposable razor, aftershave and at PBH they even had toothpaste and brushes. *


You sound like us!  We have done that as well.  My husband and younger daughter would get ready upstairs, while me & my older would get ready in the gym.  Or I would get ready first, then take the 2 girls down to the gym to get ready while my husband was getting ready.  My girls love the gym bathrooms, especially the razors and all the hair spray, moose, lotions, powders etc...that makes them feel "special", even if we have our own with the same brand as theirs, they want the to use the gyms.


----------



## kathyclownfish

Just returned.  Room #1652.  Tower 1; 6th floor, Room #52.  Perfect view of the hulk while laying in bed!!!  My son loved it....as for me, I would have rather had a view of the pool 

However, the elevator in tower 1 dropped you off right at the pool and restuarant entrances.  Tower 1 is the way to go!!

Kathy


----------



## Motherfletcher

bump


----------



## gschmerl

bump up


----------



## DisneyDW

We were at RPH last week and were in rooms 1619 and 1621 (connecting).  One room was a King and one room had 2 queens - tower 1.  I believe I booked standard rooms.  We were all the way down the hall from the elevators, first 2 rooms on the left leg of the Y facing the waterway and IOA.  We had a good view of Hulk and the other rides at IOA.  It was very quiet.  We have 2 small children (3 and 4) and the walk (with a stroller) was very nice to get to the parks and CityWalk.  We took the water taxi once just to do it but never waited for it again.


----------



## VW31

Thanks DisneyDW, I have been looking for exactly this kind of detailed information.    

How was the layout of the king compared to the 2 queen?
In the future would you prefer this view over the water/pool view? Did you get "tired" of looking at the parks from your room since you were at the parks everyday?


Thanks.


----------



## DisneyDW

I have to say the rooms were a little small but fine for 4 of us in 2 connecting rooms.  The King room had a chair w/ottomon in the free space.  Both rooms had a little table with 2 chairs.  The bathroom for each had the sink/vanity separate from the toilet/shower which I really liked.  One sink per bathroom.  They both had minibars and cordless phones!  I really liked that.  They also have Internet connectivity via the TV - there is a wireless keyboard that can be used.  I think it was like $11.99 per 24 hours.  We didn't use it but I liked the option!  We also had bathrobes which I really like.  

The other thing that I really liked about these rooms were dimmers on the lights!  It seems like such a minor thing but with little kids, I always bring my nightlights and didn't need them for these rooms.  Also if one person needs a little light, it is adjustable right over your head.  They had these above the beds and at the sink.  So I left a little light in my kids' bathroom on in case they needed to get up in the middle of the night.

What else - oh yes, the view.  I liked this view a lot.  The kids loved watching the park (Hulk basically) and with the waterway and all the foliage - you really didn't notice the road.  

A lot of little touches in the rooms that I really liked.  The whole hotel was beautiful and well kept.  Service was great.


----------



## VW31

Thanks DisneyDW!


----------



## stevenpensacola

Room 2516.  Tower 2 5th floor.
Two Queen beds.
Overlooked the "bridge" you walk across when checking in.   In the distance, the two "shoot you up in the air" ride towers were visible.


----------



## momw/4boys

Just got back from RPR on 12/16. We had room 1240 &1242 connecting rooms. The view was of the waterway to the parks w/ Dr. Doom in the background. The walkway to the parks was only 1 flight down and out the door, if you take the stairs. Great location!!


----------



## A Mickeyfan

this last trip 12/17-21st we were in 2406.   Room was 2 queen beds & very close to the elevator (which is what we requested).  The view was of the front of the resort on the left hand side (as you entered the lobby).  Even though the room overlooked the front enterance, it was a decent view due to the fact of the "layered" landscaping.  We saw the trees & plants, also saw the wooden walk way bridge.


----------



## goofy!

Just back - 12/17 - 12/23
room 1318 - waterview

Pros - loved being on the same floor as the lobby.  We would just take the stairs down and not have to wait for the elevator.

The area by the front door was larger than usual - great place to store all the luggage

cons:
waterview was so-so.  Really just a view of palm tree trunks.  You could see a sliver of the pool and if you looked down you could see the hot tub.

This was the first room on the left hall right after the bend, so the room was one of the pie-shaped rooms.  Wide at the entrance, seemed narrower than usual at the window area.  The part I didn't care for was that the bathroom was turned around.  So, instead of having the dressing area the width of the counter, the counter was sideways (mirror against the hall wall) with a straight shot into the tub/toilet area. Made for a bit smaller of a dressing area.  And being next to the linen closet, it was a tad noiser than other rooms we have stayed in, due to the cleaning crew going in and out.

But all in all, it was a nice, pleasant room and served our family well.


----------



## themepark

We just returned from RPR.  It was a Christmas surprise trip for our kids.  We had room 3400 (King Suite).  It was a pool view just as you come off the elevators.  That was the first time we stayed anywhere other than Tower One.  We could see the nightly fireworks at IOA from our room and also Dueling Dragons in the distance. The view was wonderful especially since we spent ALOT of extra time in the room due to a stomach virus that ran through my family.  Great room with extra amenities we have never had in a standard: bathrobes, etc..


----------



## GVBELL

Just got back Dec 22-29 and was in room 2112, ground level. The "waterview" was of the creek under the bridge where you walk in. The room was "standard"...nothing more..nothing less. I cleaned off the prior toothpaste spit marks on the wall and tried to clean the ornate wood carving divider because it was sooooo dusty. One of the lites above the bed was out and bellman said he would mention it. Guess he forgot.


----------



## MsMoneyPenny

We stayed 3 nights (6-9 December), meant to have 2 'standard view' rooms but were given 2702 and 2704 (connecting - Tower 2 top floor), 1 of the rooms was a king room.  Perfect location, just around from the elevator so didn't have to walk far and with the best view ever - straight ahead was Citywalk, just to the left was the Hulk, I could sit on my bed eating breakfast looking at the Hulk being tested in the morning.  We couldn't have asked for more.


----------



## wendypooh

We stayed last feb. in room 1644 - WOW, it was such a great view.  So, we requested it again for our upcoming trip (Jan. 10-15th) I hope we get it!!


----------



## Jobro2

We had room 3719 -tower 3 Club level...2 Queen beds. Althought the view wasn't great (highway), the location was terrific...we were they last room down the main hall before you hit the Royal Club...made it super convenient and easy for us to let the kids go there when they were hungry!!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Bump, it looks like we lost the HRH and PBH room assignment threads that we all worked so hard to develop.  Why couldn't they make them "stuck" threads?


----------



## AllieKat

Last April/May, I was in room 2442 and my Mom was right next door in 2444.  We had booked standard view rooms.  Our view was great!  We had beautiful palm trees, banana trees, the water that flows beneath the front entrance bridge, the Hulk & Dr. Doom right outside our window.  Room 2442 has 1 king sized bed and 2444 has 2 queen sized beds.


----------



## GoofyDad_STL

Maybe I missed this in the string, but for those of you requesting rooms did you fax the request in, e-mail it or telephone?  And could you please give me the telephone number or e-mail address that you used?  Thanks a lot!


----------



## gschmerl

I faxed mine in. I didn't save the number, but I got it off the Loews Hotel website.


----------



## RyGuy

1400 is a king suite in tower one.  The suite has a view of the pool but it is mostly obstructed by palm trees. 1500, 1600,1700 are all king suites as well and they offer a nice view of the pool with no obstructions.


----------



## gschmerl

Thought I'd bump this up since people have been asking about room assignments.


----------



## Back the Badge

Tower 3  Room 3228

Worked out perfect for us.  Quick to the shuttle boats and pool.

Not much of a "view" but that was fine.  Used the lead curtains to sleep in a bit more


----------



## antmaril

King Suite 2401 (Tower 2) - view of the croquet play area.  Smoking room.  This was a free upgrade for us, so we decided to take the smoking room since it isn't really a big deal to us.  We noticed the smoke smell at first, but got used to it.


----------



## d4est

Room 2449, tower two and about as far from the elevator as you can get.  View: pet park and I-4.  Try not to get tower 2 unless you like being the furthest from the pool and the boat/walkway.  Room, itself, was fine.


----------



## VW31

Back the Badge said:
			
		

> Tower 3  Room 3228
> 
> Worked out perfect for us.  Quick to the shuttle boats and pool.
> 
> Not much of a "view" but that was fine.  Used the lead curtains to sleep in a bit more



What did you have a view of?


----------



## Back the Badge

VW31 said:
			
		

> What did you have a view of?



Kind of trees in our way.  Could see a bit of the pool and the waterway for the water taxi.  

The trees and the "lead" curtains worked good for us for sleeping in.

It was great for easy access to the stairs and to get to the pool and water taxi.  I would prefer tower 3 to any others for this.  

And we will request this area and the same room next time.

Also the fitness center and Chop Chop were really close.


----------



## sarhenty

Which area and tower is the best to be closest to the boat and walkway?


Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Sunnydaze68

hftmrock said:
			
		

> There was no connecting room in the room I was in but it was a non-smoking room. (1733). GREAT VIEW!




What was the view of?


----------



## Motherfletcher

From 1733 you can see from Dudley Do Right to the parking garage.  You can see the Hulk while laying in bed.  HRH is visible in the distance.  Look down and you see the waterway and the water taxis continually taking folks back and forth.


----------



## VW31

sarhenty said:
			
		

> Which area and tower is the best to be closest to the boat and walkway?



From the info in this thread and the RPH map,
Tower 3 is closest to the boat
Tower 1 is closest to the walkway


----------



## Sunnydaze68

Motherfletcher said:
			
		

> From 1733 you can see from Dudley Do Right to the parking garage.  You can see the Hulk while laying in bed.  HRH is visible in the distance.  Look down and you see the waterway and the water taxis continually taking folks back and forth.





Thanks!  I just called and changed my reservation to RPH and I asked if I could put a room request on my reservation and the lady said "Yes, we try to accommodate all of our guests requests"  so I went for it and asked for 1733 or a room with a view of Hulk.  I hope it works out for us.


----------



## Motherfletcher

It is my favorite room.  You have the stairs right outside your door that lets out on to the walkway to IOA.  Its the farthest from the elevator so hall noise is minimal, but it is the closest to the park and you can hear the muffled Hulk and they start up early.


----------



## gschmerl

Motherfletcher said:
			
		

> It is my favorite room.  You have the stairs right outside your door that lets out on to the walkway to IOA.  Its the farthest from the elevator so hall noise is minimal, but it is the closest to the park and you can hear the muffled Hulk and they start up early.


   I SOOOO agree. 1733 wasn't available when we were there last summer, but we had 1633 and it was just as good. I LOVE awakening to the muffled sounds of the Hulk! 
   We found the room to be so quiet since it was at the end of the hall. I also LOVE the room darkening drapes they have at the RPR.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Back the Badge said:
			
		

> Tower 3  Room 3228
> 
> Worked out perfect for us.  Quick to the shuttle boats and pool.
> 
> Not much of a "view" but that was fine.  Used the lead curtains to sleep in a bit more


Just had to say I love your "Drew" signature.  Unbeleivable game!


----------



## Sunnydaze68

Motherfletcher said:
			
		

> It is my favorite room.  You have the stairs right outside your door that lets out on to the walkway to IOA.  Its the farthest from the elevator so hall noise is minimal, but it is the closest to the park and you can hear the muffled Hulk and they start up early.




Regarding Rm 1733.  Is it a standard room?


----------



## gschmerl

Sunnydaze68 said:
			
		

> Regarding Rm 1733.  Is it a standard room?


   Yes it is a standard room.


----------



## vacationfinatic

I know that this room is a standard room, but would anyone know if it is connected to a King room.  We have two families going and we want to stay together.  If not, do you know of the best room that have a standard queen and a standard king room connected.

Also, are all the rooms in Tower 1 on the 6th or 7th floor good rooms?

Thanks.


----------



## ddoll

Last summer we stayed in Tower 1 and had a lovely view of the waterway and the park. The only thing is it was quite a hike to the pool/water taxi, which we loved. I haven't heard anything about the views in Tower 3, which is closer to the dock. Can anyone describe the room views there for me? We're returning this summer and I'd like to request my room assignment.


----------



## amyke

I couldn't believe when I arrived at Royal Pacific and actually got the first room on the list of room requests that I faxed them 3 days before my arrival! When I went to WDW I did the same thing but when we checked in they said they never got my fax and weren't at all receptive to my preferences. Anyway, we stayed in room 1733 at RPR and loved it! A BIG thanks to all who advised me to take that one! It was on the top floor with a perfect view of the park, with the Hulk in plain sight. If you looked down you could see the walkway and the waterway where the boats passed by. Lovely view! It was the first time in my whole life that I didn't hear another hotel guest while we were in the room (quiet!). Each morning we went right down the stairs (door to stairs right outside our door) onto the walkway, then either went over to the water taxi or walked to the parks. Since most people use the elevators there wasn't any traffic going past our door. It was also convenient going down the stairs to the pool, which was right around the corner once you got outside. 1733 was perfect for us.


----------



## amyke

vacationfinatic said:
			
		

> I know that this room is a standard room, but would anyone know if it is connected to a King room.  We have two families going and we want to stay together.  If not, do you know of the best room that have a standard queen and a standard king room connected.
> 
> Also, are all the rooms in Tower 1 on the 6th or 7th floor good rooms?
> 
> Thanks.




No, 1733 does not have a connecting room.


----------



## vacationfinatic

Thanks.  If 1733 is not connected to a king room do you know what it is connected to?  Is there any other rooms on the 6th or 7th floor that have a good view that have a queen room and king room next to each other?  They don't have to be connecting.  

Any help would be appreciated!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllieKat

vacationfinatic said:
			
		

> Thanks.  If 1733 is not connected to a king room do you know what it is connected to?  Is there any other rooms on the 6th or 7th floor that have a good view that have a queen room and king room next to each other?  They don't have to be connecting.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Not sure about 1733.  I was in room 2442 and my Mom was right next door in 2444 (4th floor, connecting rooms).  We could see palm trees, banana trees and the water that flows beneath the front entrance bridge.  Even though there were palm trees, we could still see the Hulk & Dr. Doom right outside our window.  I didn't feel like the palm trees were blocking our view at all.  Room 2442 has 1 king sized bed and 2444 has 2 queen sized beds.

I didn't specifically request those room numbers.  I just asked (via fax) for 2 connecting rooms, one with a king bed and the other with 2 queen beds.  I also mentioned that I'd like a nice view, not a view of the Interstate or parking lot.  It worked for us.     We have another trip to RPR coming up in September, I plan to fax them our room request a couple of days prior to our arrival.


----------



## vacationfinatic

Thanks for the advice.  I was interested in Tower 1 because everyone said you could see the fireworks from the room and it was close to the walkway.  Where is Tower 2 in relation to getting to the parks?


----------



## Motherfletcher

Tower 2 is on the other side of the lobby from 1 and is farther from the park.  We have stayed in a park view in Tower 2 that wasn't too bad.  2 is the farthest away from everything.


----------



## AllieKat

vacationfinatic said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice.  I was interested in Tower 1 because everyone said you could see the fireworks from the room and it was close to the walkway.  Where is Tower 2 in relation to getting to the parks?



Oh, okay.  That would be awesome to see the fireworks from the room.  Yeah, Tower 2 is farthest from everything but in my opinion, not bad at all.  But it would be helpful to be closer to the parks and have a great view of the fireworks.


----------



## ddoll

Can anyone tell me anything about the rooms in Tower 3? We've only stayed in Tower 1.


----------



## Gillian

This probably isn't the place to ask, but what tower would be good for a family with a 1 year old & a 4 year old? We will probably use the pool a lot, and take the boats.

Thanks!


----------



## gschmerl

Gillian said:
			
		

> This probably isn't the place to ask, but what tower would be good for a family with a 1 year old & a 4 year old? We will probably use the pool a lot, and take the boats.
> 
> Thanks!


  Tower Three is closest to the water taxi. All are convenient to the pool.


----------



## vacationfinatic

Does anyone know if room 1733 has a king room on either side of it.  It doesn't have to be connecting.  Or is there somewhere to get a layout of the floors to see which rooms are queens and which are kings?  

Thanks for your help.


----------



## amyke

It probably would just be easiest to call RPR and ask.


----------



## murrayhaven

We just got back and were in room 1527.  We had a great view of The Hulk, Dr. Doom, could even see Dueling Dragon's way in the background.  If we looked down, we had a nice view of the canal and the water taxi's going by and the walk to city walk.  We could take the steps and exit the building at the walk to city walk.  It was a long walk to the elevators.  It was a very quiet room.  Could not see fireworks as during spring break they were shooting them off at Universal instead of IOA.  We could hear the "hum" of The Hulk.


----------



## nymomof3

we also just returned and has 1733, great room, great view of both parks with hulk right in the middle, also we laid in bed at night and saw fire works beautifully.only down fall was very long walk to elevator


----------



## vacationfinatic

Did your room have two queen beds?  Did you happen to notice the rooms on either side of you?  Were either of them king bed rooms?  Thanks.


----------



## Motherfletcher

There is only a room on one side of 1733.  I've stayed in 1729 which is 2 rooms away and it was 2 queens.


----------



## vacationfinatic

Do you happen to know what type of room that one room is?

Thanks


----------



## Motherfletcher

No, I don't know what 1731 is.


----------



## RLevy29

We were in room 2614. There was a king bed and the room overlooked the entrance. You could see IOA with both big roller coasters.


----------



## gschmerl

Just wanted to bring this thread back up since people always ask about room assignments.


----------



## Motherfletcher

gschmerl said:
			
		

> Just wanted to bring this thread back up since people always ask about room assignments.


Good job.  Wonder where the ones for PBH and HRH went?  These would make a good STICKY thread if a moderator were listening.


----------



## gschmerl

Motherfletcher said:
			
		

> Good job.  Wonder where the ones for PBH and HRH went?  These would make a good STICKY thread if a moderator were listening.


  I agree Motherflethcher. Since the "search" function doesn't always bring up what I'm searching, it would be great to have this thread be a "sticky".


----------



## RyGuy

3737 is a club level room with a king bed and pullout sofa.  The view is of the roof of the convention and meeting rooms, I-4, and a pond.  Not the greatest of views but not the worst either.  Go right when the hallways splits and this rooms is at the end of the hall on the right.


----------



## Jenny

i received my loews card & am about to apply it to my reservation along w/ some room requests via fax for next week's stay.  This will be our first time using the card.  Will I be offered an upgraded room upon arrival if there's availability?  If so, I assume that an upgrade from a standard room is to a room w/ a pool view.  Can you see the theme parks from a pool view room or is it just the pool?  Are the rooms any nicer or will it just depend on our preference of what we'd like to view?  I'm thinking that our 3 y.o. would rather view the theme park over a pool.  Any advice?  thanks.


----------



## gschmerl

The rooms are the same unless you have a deluxe room or suite. The room itself is not different between a standard and a water view.


----------



## JessicaR

Jenny said:
			
		

> I'm thinking that our 3 y.o. would rather view the theme park over a pool.  Any advice?  thanks.



I like the theme park views at RPR and I bet your 3 year old would too!


----------



## hannahouse

just bookmarking this thread...


----------



## VW31

What is the best standard view room I can request in Tower 3, or do they all have views of the interstate?

Is tower 1 really that far from the boat dock?


Thanks.


----------



## gschmerl

Tower one is not really that far from the boat dock. We liked walking from Tower one to the parks. The path to City Walk is right out the back stairway from Tower one.


----------



## JessicaR

We stayed in Tower 1 and we walked and took the boat. Didnt find the walk to the boat far at all. It was nice being so close to the walking path also.


----------



## Motherfletcher

VW31 said:
			
		

> What is the best standard view room I can request in Tower 3, or do they all have views of the interstate?
> 
> Is tower 1 really that far from the boat dock?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



You can't see the park from a standard view in 3 and I-4 will be the view for most.  If you go lower floors it will feel more garden like.


----------



## RyGuy

Motherfletcher is correct.  Pretty much every standard view room in tower 3 will have a view of I-4.  The rooms on the left side of the hallway look over a courtyard and I-4.  Lower level rooms keep the courtyard view and lose the view of I-4.  Tower 1 is very convenient plus the views are much better.


----------



## VW31

double post


----------



## VW31

I really don't want a park view b/c of the noise of the rides and distance from the boat dock. My mother will already be on her feet all day walking in the parks, so I don't want her to walk to the parks also. The reservation people told me that Tower 1 is about 20 feet more from the boat dock than Tower 3, but I don't know how far that is.

They said the view from Tower 3 for standard rooms will either be the Luau Garden area and I4 or the Garden pond.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Its probably like 200' farther.  The average person walks 4 feet per second so you are looking at saving close a minute.  If you are looking for the least amount of walking you should take the bus to USO and the boat to IOA.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Room 2301, King Suite, 650 square feet, Tower 2, lobby level, garden view (not bad because its low enough not to be distracted by I-4), extra TV, king bed in separate room, pull-out couch(uncomfortable), large executive desk, easy chair and ottoman in bed room, table and 2 chairs in bed room that would be good for in-room dining. Bathroom same as standard but without the carved wooden divider. The room was in good shape.


----------



## RyGuy

1601 is a king suite in tower 1 with a very nice garden view facing the front of the hotel and you can also see some of IOA.  I really liked the view from this room!  

3712 is a club level room with two queens and a pool view.  This rooms is a little different than other rooms because the sink is inside the bathroom and the bathroom is bigger.  It does make the room seem smaller but the view of the pool and IOA more than makes up for it.  This room is also close to the lounge.


----------



## SamanthaR

Hi RyGuy,

I called the RPR hotel on three different occasions to inquire about this suite on Club Level and they said there were no club level King Suites. They just have the 335 square feet rooms. Maybe I am talking to the wrong person.  Kinda confused.

I already booked a regular King Suite for our trip next month so I'm pretty happy with it.   

SamR


----------



## SamanthaR

Oops! Sorry RyGuy, my goof. I'm getting ahead of myself. I just reread your above message.  Thought 3712 was a King. 

SamR


----------



## RyGuy

There are two king suites on the club level despite what they told you.  3700 has a view of the pool and 3701 has a view of the wantilian courtyard and I-4.  I still haven't heard of anyone who has stayed in one but good luck getting one of them.


----------



## robvia

2111.    We had a pet with us.
Tower 2, ground floor, 11th room from the elevator.  Actually a nice room because it's between the elevators and the ice machines.   View is of trees and shrubs, but we didn't care.  The dog liked it when we checked in.


----------



## teentoddlermom

Just wanted to thank everyone for posting on this thread, and I will post my room, view, pros and cons, when we return from our trip in mid-August.  I have gleamed enough information from reading all pages to know that Tower 1 is a good request for us.  We have booked non smoking standard view because I don't like to be on a high floor and I assume that's where all the good views are.  I also would like the most convenient, central location on a lower floor with minimal walking to pool, walkway, stairs, and boat.  When I check in and they assign me my room, does anyone have any suggestions?
I've read the whole thread, but I'm still a little unsure of where would fit us best in Tower 1  .
Thanks any and all for any future comments!


----------



## gschmerl

If you want convenience to the stairs and walkway, ask for a room ending in 33,31,29,27, etc. If you are in Tower 1, all room numbers will start with 1, then the floor number and then end with two digits like the ones I listed.  They are at the end of the hall near the stairway that leads right to the walkway to City Walk. Those rooms are not real close to the elevators though.


----------



## jalex0831

We stayed at RPR in July 2003 and June 2004, but I can't remember which tower is non-pet.  I believe that it's tower 3.  Can some confirm.  I would also like to know anyone's best room for that tower.


----------



## Seaera

So is room 1733 a King Room?   If not, what similar rooms on the same floor would be a King room (if anyone knows)?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## JalensMom

Room 1310, Tower 1, 3rd fl.  About 5 doors down from the elevator with a nice view of the jacuzzi and the pool.  Not noisy at all and central to everything.  Great location.


----------



## JalensMom

Room 1310, Tower 1, 3rd fl.  About 5 doors down from the elevator with a nice view of the jacuzzi and the pool.  Not noisy at all and central to everything.  Great location.


----------



## No11's Mom

We will be there Thursday!!  Several weeks ago I added a request to my reservation for a room in Tower 1, upper floors, park view.  I called today and spoke to reservations, and she confirmed that my request was noted on the reservation.  Should I still go ahead and fax my room request?  If so, who's attention should I fax the request to?

When we get back next week, I will make sure to post what room we wound up with.  Fingers crossed that it's a good one!


----------



## robvia

jalex0831 said:
			
		

> We stayed at RPR in July 2003 and June 2004, but I can't remember which tower is non-pet.  I believe that it's tower 3.  Can some confirm.  I would also like to know anyone's best room for that tower.


Pets are in tower 2, on the first two floors only for the RPR.    Tower 3 has the club lounge, and tower 1 has the great views of the park and easy access to the walkway everyone talks about.   There are no pets in towers 1 and 3 unless someone speaks with a manager and screams for it.


----------



## Mickey&Co

My family and I had Room 1540 during our recent visit to RPR.  It was a little trek from the elevator to the room, but it was worth it for the fabulous view we had of IOA, Dr. Doom and the Hulk Coaster.   

M&Co


----------



## No11's Mom

We were in room 1349.  The view was of the gardens/waterway in the front...it was pretty.  The room was quite a walk from the elevators, on the same level as the lobby.  I had requested a room on an upper floor with a park view, and I could have had one, but room 1349 was the only room available when we checked in and DH wanted to go ahead and take it so he could get the beer on ice.  The room was just a few doors down from the stairs at the end of the hall, which led down to the walkway to the parks, so that was convenient.


----------



## mamact

Just got back from a wonderful stay at the RPR (8/16/05 - 8/19/05).  We were in Room 1314 which gave us a view of the pool (well really full view of the wading pool and if you looked between the palm leaves, you could see the pool).  I would definitely recommend Tower 1 rooms since it's closer to the pool and restaurants like the Island and Jake's.  This is a standard room with a king size bed.  No sofa bed, but it did have a big chair and ottoman that 2 people could sit in.  My 8 yrs old son enjoyed sleeping there.  Room size was fine, but with the king size bed, would only sleep 2 adults and 1 small child comfortably.  
We had a fantabulous time and would definitely return to the RPR!


----------



## Foladar

From reading thru the thread, 1733 seems to be a great rm pick?
Family is going for first time to Universal, its my 1st time onsite and I want the perfect rm and 1733 seems like the best ?  We want a park view definitely 

Edit: Did anyone take any photos from their rm? I know I'm not the only crazy one who does that?


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

During our August stay we were upgraded from Standard to King Suite (gotta love Loews First!   -- even got our amenity with a discounted rate).  When I spoke to the front desk about the upgrade I told them that view was important to us.  We got Suite 3500.  Great view of the pool.  I would not hesitate to be in that suite again.


----------



## marathonmommy

Went a couple of years ago.  HATED it!  Will never go again.
More expensive "water view" room was on the first floor with overgrown vegetation blocking any possible view of water.  Room was not cleaned until after 4:00 each day.  Could not buy milk in the gift shop, but could get any kind of soda you wanted.  Ridiculously long lines at check-in.  Front desk said they would make a ressie at one of the park's restaurants . . . they never got the call.  (There were other problems as well - I won't go into them all.)Did speak to a manager and got a complimentary breakfast - yee ha!


----------



## teentoddlermom

Just wanted to thank you all on this thread.  I requested a room on a lower floor near the elevator in tower one.  They gave me room 1204 which was on the second floor of tower one, just a few steps away from the stairs and elevator!  Once on the ground floor, it was just a few steps through the pool area to the dock or the walkway!  It was so convenient!!!!  We were there for just 2 nights on 8/9 to the 11th and we did everything we wanted to do in a leisurely pace because of the close room location and the awesome FOTL access!!! No meltdowns... so convenient.  I love Universal!

I must say though, I thought the room was rather small.  We were upgraded without asking to a water view! 
Loews first check in was easy, and all the associates we spoke to in the hotel were extremely cordial, always smiling, making eye contact, and addressing us by Mr. and Mrs. when on the phone.  Theme park personnel were above average too, only a few fast food/cart clerks that could use some lessons in customer relations.


----------



## VW31

teentoddlermom, what was the view from your room and was it a king bed or 2-queens?


----------



## gschmerl

Since there have been so many interested people, I thought I'd bring this thread back to the top.


----------



## RyGuy

3606 is a Hospitality parlor on the 6th floor of tower 3.  3604 is a connecting queen room to the parlor.  This suite is very close to the elevators and has an amazing view of the pool and some of IOA.


----------



## teentoddlermom

Just noticed the question, vw31, our room was two queens, and was a pool view through vegetation.  Wish we were still there!


----------



## Motherfletcher

2231 is a 2 queen pet room with a view of the putting green.  It's one door from the stairway exit to walk the dog.  If you drive in the Tchoup Chop entrance you can park amazingly close to the room.


----------



## JoAnnPan

Just returned on 10/31 (very depressed) - RPR room was 2710 - seventh floor - tower two - had views of the the Hulk/Doom - straight ahead was the IOA light tower and to the right you could view the Hard Rock Cafe/Live...2 Queen beds....about 5 rooms from the end of the hall....from the front of the hotel....room was to the left of the bridge.  We had booked a waterview room but all they had was second floor; basically staring at tree trunks...so Joshua at the front desk promised us we would have a good view of the parks and we did.  You get used to the sound of the Hulk and the screams in the far distance...


----------



## cdpa4d

I just returned 10/29.  Depressed as well, but great memories.  We had room 1529.  A great room with a great view.  We could see the Hulk, Dr. Doom and even some HHN stuff going on at night.  The only complaint about the room was the walk from the lobby.  It was probably the furthest room away from the lobby.  But, no big deal.  Still had a great time and a great stay at the RPR!


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

Here's a bump for Radiofanatic!


----------



## lindalinda

OK, I just booked ....club room ...if I understand it right, these are all in tower 3.  So i think with 3 teen boys what I want is close to the club lounge and if possible a pool view. (from what Ive read thats the better choice right? pool view versus I4?)  BTW, I loved that suggestion of using the gym for showers...thinking I can just send those smelly boys down there every night before bed...does anyone know how late the gym facilities are open?


----------



## kbale

We have stayed at RPR 3 times in the last 7 or 8 months. They always give us a room in Tower 2. The first time was on the 4th  floor with a terrible view unless you like looking at I-4. The next 2 we were on the 4th & 2nd. (2206)
and at least you could look down at the water under the bridge and see the
Hulk (very top) and Dr. Doom.  For $119.00 I guess you can't complain. Actually anything is better than seeing I-4.  My husband  smokes so we always ask for a "smoking room".  Are all of those in tower 2 along with the pets? I'd sure rather be around smokers that listen to dogs all night. (I can stay home and listen to the neighbors 4 dogs all night). Sure would like to get away from that for a few days! I don't mind Tower2. IT is a little longer walk but I always enjoy the scenery and the many different plants that are in bloom anyway. It's a pleasant peaceful walk at night. Going back this month for my birthday for 3 days (providing my boss will let me take some vacation time ) and can't wait! I love the RPR. HRH looks so pasty white and not as troical. PBH is just way too high for me and from the pictures I've seen the rooms look rather stark. Oh well , just sounding off. Thanks, K. Bailey


----------



## jalex0831

RyGuy, what is a hospitality parlor?  I'm looking for a connecting water view room in Tower 1 or 3.  I would like 2 queen beds in each room or at least queen beds in one room and maybe king in the other.


----------



## macraven

i just booked at rph for october.

should i call in advance for a room request or wait until a few days prior?


looks like tower 1 is the favorite here.


this is a first for me.
all my other stays have been at hrh, except for one night at pbh


----------



## gschmerl

I faxed them room requests about five days before I was due to arrive.


----------



## macraven

thanks gschmerl for the heads up.


----------



## RyGuy

A hospitality parlor is a connecting parlor that attatches to a standard or pool view room to make a hospitality suite.  They are very roomy and have a seperate bathroom, kitchen, dining table, pullout couch, desk, and entertainment area.  

Just let RPR know you want connecting rooms and they will do their best to make it happen.  I believe that most connectors are between a king and a two queen room but I think there are some that connect two queen rooms together.


----------



## kayeandjim00

This is our first visit to Royal Pacific and we booked a Standard King room.  Can anyone help me with what we'd like to request?  We are loews members (just the base plan though).  I have never stayed at Universal (we are really excited!   ) and I love to surprise my DH with a view of IOA I'm sure he's not expecting.  Is that possible?  Any help would be much appreciated!!!


----------



## gschmerl

As for a room in Tower 1 on a high floor with a park view.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Bump


----------



## macraven

helping out the cause also


----------



## gschmerl

I wish they would add this thread as a sticky.


----------



## Motherfletcher

gschmerl said:
			
		

> I wish they would add this thread as a sticky.


Yes, we started one for both PBH and HRH as well.  I've lost those.


----------



## damo

gschmerl said:
			
		

> I wish they would add this thread as a sticky.



What fax number did you use?


----------



## gschmerl

Royal Pacific Resort at Universal Orlando®, 

Phone: 407-503-3000

*Fax: 407-503-3010
*


----------



## bush

bump...


----------



## macraven




----------



## bubba's mom

Subscribing so I won't forget to post our room number and info.......


----------



## damo

We had room 2701.  It was a King Suite in tower two not facing the water.  It was right beside the elevator.

I used the fax number supplied by Gschmerl and got a nice upgrade due to our Platinum status!!! I was very impressed!


----------



## bubba's mom

By the way...............

I called a couple of weeks ago to confirmation my reservation (since I was never billed one night's stay) and the girl read my reservation and request.  Turns out, I forgot I asked for a "park view" in my request.  *How far in advance would it be a good idea to send a fax requesting a specific room * (or preference of room numbers)??  Want to get my fax in early, so, if I'm a couple of months early, will they just ignore me and laugh at my fax or put in on the reservation request?  (I think I requested Tower 1 w/ park view at RPR...but, I'd like to try for room #1733 or #1633 or somewhere near those).  Thanks for your opinions and thoughts....... I'm just a Mom who is trying to make this view from our room spectacular for DS's first time at UO....don't worry, I'm putting *that* in the fax too!  )


----------



## Fan2CSkr

I would call again and have the room # you want to request put on your reservation in the computer. One week before arrival fax your requests. It cant hurt to say its your first stay.


----------



## bubba's mom

Fan2CSkr said:
			
		

> It cant hurt to say its your first stay.



Thanks...I'll do that tomorrow.  I plan to make a BIG deal about this being DS's (& ours) first stay (DS first trip to UO)..so, I'm hoping those "brownie points" help!


----------



## gschmerl

I faxed them about a week before we were arriving. I told them I'd like a room in Tower one on a high floor with a park view. Then I said I would REALLY like room 1733.1633.or1533. We got 1633. It is far from the elevator, but right by the stairway that brings you out to the walking path to City Walk. The view was great.


----------



## bubba's mom

gschmerl said:
			
		

> 1533.....  The view was great.




this is a good view also??  wasn't sure if it would be high enuf??  (never been to RPR, so not sure if any trees would be blocking view from 5th floor)


----------



## princess21niki

Anyone know a good room with a view of the park that has a king bed and is a smoking room? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## missmolly

I just checked and my CC has not been charged yet and my ressie is for this Sun. I am trying to find a link where I can check the ressi but cannot find one, anyone know how to check a ressie online? Also does anyone know if RPR has an email? I can't seem to find that either.   I know I can call but was looking for the online stuff first. Thanks


----------



## DisneyWisher

gschmerl said:
			
		

> I faxed them about a week before we were arriving. I told them I'd like a room in Tower one on a high floor with a park view. Then I said I would REALLY like room 1733.1633.or1533. We got 1633. It is far from the elevator, but right by the stairway that brings you out to the walking path to City Walk. The view was great.


  Can you get back into the stairway from the outside??

Thanks


----------



## gschmerl

DisneyWisher said:
			
		

> Can you get back into the stairway from the outside??
> 
> Thanks


  No. But then, we never felt like climbing up six flights of stairs after a day in the park. We just walked back and went in the pool entrance and took the elevator up to our floor.


----------



## wicket2005

I am a bit concerned about the hotel's proximity to the I4.  Do the rooms closest to the I4 suffer from noise from the interstate.  We stayed in the Comfort Inn, LBV a few years' ago and I couldn't sleep due to the noise from the traffic all night.  I didn't realise the RPR was close to the I4 till reading this thread.


----------



## DisneyWisher

wicket2005 said:
			
		

> I am a bit concerned about the hotel's proximity to the I4.  Do the rooms closest to the I4 suffer from noise from the interstate.  We stayed in the Comfort Inn, LBV a few years' ago and I couldn't sleep due to the noise from the traffic all night.  I didn't realise the RPR was close to the I4 till reading this thread.


When we stayed at RPR looking out the window you could see I4 in the distance but we never heard it. Its not sitting on I4's shoulder like some of the hotels do. Its a bit of a distance.



			
				gschmerl said:
			
		

> No. But then, we never felt like climbing up six flights of stairs after a day in the park. We just walked back and went in the pool entrance and took the elevator up to our floor.



LOL Good point.


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks DisneyWisher.


----------



## disneycrazy730

does anyone what tower the smoking rooms are in


----------



## Motherfletcher

Tower 2 has smoking rooms.


----------



## Melanie230

We just returned home today.  We were in Tower 3 Room 3725 Club Level.  Although the view from the highway was not good...we didn't care.  I don't think we looked out that window enough to really care.  We liked how private it was down at the end of the hallway.  Although it was a long walk to the elevator.  The cool part was Ellen Degenres was in the Suite right across the hall from us!!!  This is a 2 queen room.


----------



## lindalinda

How cool!  Did you see her?  I didnt know there were suites on club level there.  (maybe just for famous people?


----------



## Melanie230

No we didn't get to see her.  She arrived while we were at the park (I think on Thursday), and she was checking out today.  I was on the elevator when Tim McGraw's band got on.  I didn't know who they were but I knew they were musicians because they had their instruments.  I looked online today and I saw a photo of his band and it was them!  They were nice and goofing around.  They got on the elevator and were laughing because we were like Sardines.  The elevator started making this beeping noise and I said...Oh great...I am gonna plummet to the ground with an elevator full of men!  LOL!!


----------



## brooke1

Hello All.....

Back in 2004 we stayed in room 1652 in tower 1 great view, but this time i would love a king room, so i was wondering was there a king room in the same area of room 1652....

thanks

Brooke


----------



## Robinrs

*I just returned yesterday. Stayed one night in 2353. It was miles from EVERYTHING! I guess it was my punishment for only booking one night! 

I know this hotel like the back of my hand so I was able to get through to everything I needed. I DID see Ellen, though and she is soooo cute!*


----------



## gschmerl

topping


----------



## Glory Days

This is the first time I'm staying at the RPH.  My sister and I are bringing our mom for the first time who is a healthy 78, but I don't think she'd want to have to take any longer hikes to the elevator than necessary.
Are the rooms near the elevator noisy?   Is it a good idea to call up and put in a room request if you don't want to be far from the elevator.    And we got a standard room.   Are their any better parts of the hotel than others to request?      Tks.


----------



## Motherfletcher

I stayed this weekend in 1700 which is a pool view King Suite that RPR is now calling an Executive Suite.  The room was in great shape and had a great view of the pool and torch lighting ceremony.  This was the first time I noticed that RPR rooms have a DVD player.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Bumping


----------



## cometsmom

Melanie230 said:
			
		

> We just returned home today.  We were in Tower 3 Room 3725 Club Level.  Although the view from the highway was not good...we didn't care.  I don't think we looked out that window enough to really care.  We liked how private it was down at the end of the hallway.  Although it was a long walk to the elevator.  The cool part was Ellen Degenres was in the Suite right across the hall from us!!!  This is a 2 queen room.




Oh wow! I love Ellen!  Did you ever see her up close? I think she is great, and I'd love to see her show in person one day! I saw her in concert about 14 years ago when she was still a standup comedian!


----------



## DisneyMomOK

111111111


----------



## Zsa Zsa

View is secondary to us compared to walking since we have a disabled family member.  Does anyone have any set of RPR standard room#s which we could request to be close to the pool restaurants, bus, and water taxis? 

Your help will be very much appreciated!


----------



## Dislifer

DisneyMomOK said:
			
		

> Stayed 5/25 and 5/26 in 3710, Club Level with great view of pool and IOA.  The food was great and room (King bed) was fine.  DS decided at last moment not to go, but I think he wishes now he had gone.
> 
> Sharon



We are also staying Club Level.  DisneyMom, you say your view was great...should I request Rm #3710 for our stay???
So..............what I'm posting to everyone out there is this:
Staying in RPH, club level...what room should I request??????
View is important but location means a lot too. 

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## DisneyMomOK

I111111111


----------



## princesspumpkin

3544  - standard king facing I-4 and small lake.

3500 - King Suite - wonderful pool view

3541 - standard two queen - can't remember the view

There were a total of 13 of us traveling. We faxed in room requests ahead of time (tower 3, high floor, connecting rooms, king room with sofabed, pool view because we are Loews First). We got connecting rooms, but had to switch because the king room didn't have a sofabed. We got 5th floor. The king suite was a pool view and we were in tower 3.


----------



## taismommy

I will  be at RP July 16-23 as well, maybe will run into eachother.   

Since my recent accident I will be in one of those motorized scooters with my DS 11 and nephew 12.  

See you there   
Tamika, Tai, and James


----------



## t-and-a

Room 1352 (tower 1, 3rd floor)
Standard double queen room.
We had a view of IOA. 
Here's the view from the room:


----------



## Zsa Zsa

Deleted


----------



## Zsa Zsa

taismommy said:
			
		

> I will be at RP July 16-23 as well, maybe will run into eachother.
> 
> Since my recent accident I will be in one of those motorized scooters with my DS 11 and nephew 12.
> 
> See you there
> Tamika, Tai, and James


 
P.S.  Don't forget to reserve your motorized scooter in advance!


----------



## minniemee

We had room 1729  from 6/3-6/9 and had a grand view of the Hulk coaster!
Thanks disboarders for the info!
My boys got a kick out of watching the Hulk while we were in our room.
It was a little far from the elevator, but very quiet.
This was the room I requested and I was quite pleased with it!


----------



## taismommy

Zsa Zsa,

Just in case you havent found your rental place yet

I am going to use www.walkermobility.com for my scooter.

Hope to see you there.

Tamika, Tai, and James


----------



## bubba's mom

We were at RPR in room 1729.....here's the view:


----------



## wdwnut61

Wow, what a great view.


----------



## Mickeygirl

That is a great view    So is Tower 1 the best ? We will want 2 or 3 rooms w/queen beds.


----------



## bubba's mom

Tower 1 is best for view of IOA..... i believe these rooms face IOA: ODD #1718-1733 and EVEN: 1740-1754.  Pool view i believe is: even 1700-1718.  This is 7th floor...probably would be the same for all floors except the first two numbers wouldn't be 17 (tower 1, floor 7), they can be: 1633, 1533, etc....not sure how much the trees obstruct the view below 6th floor.  Make sure you ask for 7th floor of tower 1 w/ any odd number (or even) mentioned above....but if you're trying to get 2 rooms next to each other, it might be harder...you may have to sacrifice either the view or 2 rooms together.  Good luck!


----------



## gschmerl

topping


----------



## bubba's mom

gschmerl said:
			
		

> topping


you like to stay "front page news", doncha?


----------



## Zsa Zsa

We were at RPR 3541 which is on the 5th floor of tower 3, very close to Tchoup Choup's, the lobby, the concierge, the water taxi, the pool, and everything!  We had a standard room with a view of the garden and a little bit of the highway.  I have a Lowe's First card, and got to skip the long lines to check-in (my husband and DD were impressed).  We were also offered a free upgrade to a pool view in Tower 1, but close proximity to everything is really our priority.  Received complimentary cookies and milk.  Front of the Line was a must in the scalding heat and suffocating humidity.  Don't know how people without it existed!  We had reserved an electronic convenience vehicle for my husband at each park, and we were able to pretty much do both parks in two days.  However, we went back a day to enjoy things a bit more.  After that, went to Seaworld, Discovery Cove, and 4 day Disney Cruise!  It was really fabulous.  At the RPR, we did not do Club since we had fabulous meals planned each day.  Loved Tchoup Choups, Emerils, Bice, Lombards, Mythos, Margueritaville, Confisco Character Breakfast, The Kitchen, and Hard Rock Cafe.  Everything was wonderful!  We loved the IOA best due to the incredible theming, but the Mummy and MIB and Universal completely rock.


----------



## southjerseymom

If I requested any of the following rooms would I be ok with a standard view??? Sounds like 1733 is the most requested but DH doesn't like to be high up in a hotel. We don't like ground floor so would I be ok if I requested 
floor 2 / 3 or 4 room  and room #'s  19-33 (any of these rooms be ok or should I be much more specific)?? Thanks for any replies!


----------



## bubba's mom

southjerseymom said:
			
		

> If I requested any of the following rooms would I be ok with a standard view??? Sounds like 1733 is the most requested but DH doesn't like to be high up in a hotel. We don't like ground floor so would I be ok if I requested
> floor 2 / 3 or 4 room  and room #'s  19-33 (any of these rooms be ok or should I be much more specific)?? Thanks for any replies!



Standard view can be of IOA or I-4.  Scroll down and read my post ( #9): http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1171705 maybe that will help....if not, lemme know.


----------



## pigby

Just got back - stayed for 9 wonderful nights in room 1725 with a perfect view of the Hulk and Dr. Doom. Great clean room with not a trace of ickiness! We could hear the Hulk being tested from early morning though, which might bother a light sleeper even though it wasn't very loud - kinda sounded like a windy day, but didn't bother us at all.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

pigby said:
			
		

> Just got back - stayed for 9 wonderful nights in room 1725 with a perfect view of the Hulk and Dr. Doom. Great clean room with not a trace of ickiness! We could hear the Hulk being tested from early morning though, which might bother a light sleeper even though it wasn't very loud - kinda sounded like a windy day, but didn't bother us at all.




Was this a King or dbl Queen? Thanks


----------



## Motherfletcher

Stayed Friday and Saturday night in 3300 which is a king suite with a pool view on the same floor as the lobby.  Excellent view of the Dive-In Movies.  Best room for the least amount of walking.


----------



## pigby

Fan2CSkr said:
			
		

> Was this a King or dbl Queen? Thanks



It was a standard room with 2 queen beds.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

Bumping a great thread with lots of info!


----------



## lady&tramp

We just got back and stayed in room 3616 which is a king room/pool view. great view of pool and IOA. Beautiful room.


----------



## macraven

back from my stay at royal pacific.
ended up in room 1746.  had a view of dr doom and  the hulk.
could hear the swooshing sound it makes in the morning.

long story of how i got to this room.
was placed in 2 others prior when i checked in and 3 hours later ended up in 1746.

was to have the pool view but went with the other view just to get my stuff in the room and hit the parks.

it was my first time at rph.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:
			
		

> back from my stay at royal pacific.
> ended up in room 1746.  had a view of dr doom and  the hulk.
> could hear the swooshing sound it makes in the morning.
> 
> long story of how i got to this room.
> was placed in 2 others prior when i checked in and 3 hours later ended up in 1746.
> 
> was to have the pool view but went with the other view just to get my stuff in the room and hit the parks.
> 
> *it was my first time at rph*.



.............and????     Don't leave us hangin'.......


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:
			
		

> .............and????     Don't leave us hangin'.......





which part of my statement should i elaborate on?

 

how i got room 7146?


----------



## macraven

macraven said:
			
		

> which part of my statement should i elaborate on?
> 
> 
> 
> how i got room 7146?




no, i think she means how did you like your first stay at rph !!


i have stayed the last 12 times at hard rock.
think i will have to try rph one more time before i make a decision on where to stay the next 10 years when i am down there.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:
			
		

> which part of my statement should i elaborate on?
> 
> 
> 
> how i got room 7146?



n/m....i know the story!  ....waiting for you to post a pic of your view....c'mon mac...I know you have a pic of the view, the door, notes...


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

macraven said:
			
		

> back from my stay at royal pacific.
> ended up in room 1746.  had a view of dr doom and  the hulk.
> could hear the swooshing sound it makes in the morning.
> 
> long story of how i got to this room.
> was placed in 2 others prior when i checked in and 3 hours later ended up in 1746.
> 
> was to have the pool view but went with the other view just to get my stuff in the room and hit the parks.
> 
> it was my first time at rph.




I want the long story!


----------



## patster734

We were in room 1546, exactly 2 floors below Macraven from Oct. 7 to Oct. 10.


----------



## macraven

FeeFeeWhite said:
			
		

> I want the long story!





i love universal hotels as i have now joined the three way club.......  
have spent one night at least in all three of them now.

i really don't want to say anything negative about any of the hotels as what happened in one could have happened at any of them.

i do suggest that if you are not satisfied or have an issue in the room you are in, say something at that time, not when you return home.

the management of that hotel has no way to rectify the situation or try to make it right if you don't tell them while you are there.  it is so unfair to come back home and then rag on the hotel without letting the manager fix the situation.

ok, it took 3  hours of switching rooms, but i ended up at 11 am in room 1746.  and it was a great view.  i found on another thread here in this forum another universal fan was in the same room number but 2 floors below me.

i had booked a pool view.  arrived at rph at 7:50 am.  no rooms available 
i figured that.  they had me listed in another section though.  i had requested tower 3 based on what i read on the threads. 

 switch to tower 1 they asked me, ok, i'll try it.

soon after i was put in a room, view of chairs of kiddie pool on a lower floor which had a lovely view, in between the palm tree, of the chairs below.

ok, all i want is to get in the room and hit the parks.  i asked to be moved the next day and they said sure.

i start to unpack and realize the room had not been cleaned yet.  stuff in the drawers still, that type of stuff.



moved again.

then moved to the park view room which i thought was way kewl and fantastic.  room 1746
manager was in the room with me to check it out.

he was checking out the room to make sure all was in order.
he pulled the bedding back and found that the bed did not have a mattress pad.
hahahahahahahhaha........on the mattress was a blanket.
on the blanket was a sheet
on top of that was the quilt.

no way was i moving rooms again.  just had housekeeping come in and make the beds while i went to the park.

it was a simple way of correcting a situation.
and, everyone was happy then.


will i stay at rph again?  yes
well, if hnn would switch back to IOA, yes i would in a heart beat. rph location would be the best.

if hrh rates are more feasible come next october, i would go back to hrh if hhn stayed at the studios 

i think rph is a very nice hotel and is way cheaper than the other two for the time period i went.

since i went solo, the room size at rph was not an issue.  i do like the room size and layout at hrh better, but nothing wrong with rph's room.
after having 12 stays on one hotel, it's a slight adjustment of a different layout in another.  going solo though was not a problem for space at rph.
2 could use the standard room there with zero problems.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:
			
		

> i love universal hotels as i have now joined the three way club.......
> have spent one night at least in all three of them now.



 *Yay for you!!!   *   You go all 3 ways now......


----------



## macraven

yes, i am a three way person now..........


----------



## macraven

room 1746






[/QUOTE]


i hope this posts correctly.
it was taken by patster family.

they were in room 1546 and i was in room 1746.
same view for me but just higher

i told bubba's mom i would find a way to post a pic of the view from my room.

so i "borrowed" another posters pic.
can't believe i met someone on the thread that stayed at rph when i did exactly 2 floors beneath me.  wow how kewl is that !!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:
			
		

> i told bubba's mom i would find a way to post a pic of the view from my room.



create a photobucket account


----------



## macraven

i don't have a digital camera.......


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:
			
		

> i don't have a digital camera.......



don't need one ....but, u do need a scanner to scan the 35mm pics on


----------



## macraven

my list to santa this year has scanner as number one on the list......


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:
			
		

> my list to santa this year has scanner as number one on the list......



  good, then I expect to see LOTS of pix!!!


----------



## patster734

macraven said:
			
		

> room 1746
> 
> i hope this posts correctly.
> it was taken by patster family.
> 
> they were in room 1546 and i was in room 1746.
> same view for me but just higher
> 
> i told bubba's mom i would find a way to post a pic of the view from my room.
> 
> so i "borrowed" another posters pic.
> can't believe i met someone on the thread that stayed at rph when i did exactly 2 floors beneath me.  wow how kewl is that !!



 

I think that I've also got pictures of the backside of Ripsaw Falls from the room.  I'll have to check when I get home tonight and try to post it.  I also have a picture of a beautiful sunset that I'll try to get posted as well.


----------



## macraven

patster734 said:
			
		

> I think that I've also got pictures of the backside of Ripsaw Falls from the room.  I'll have to check when I get home tonight and try to post it.  I also have a picture of a beautiful sunset that I'll try to get posted as well.




patster, please share !!


----------



## AllieKat

Last week, we were in room 3624 (tower 3, 6th floor, room 24).  The room was a pool view, king bed.  Here's the view from the room:


----------



## patster734

macraven said:
			
		

> patster, please share !!



Without further ado,






Sorry for the quality, this is a picture grab from my video of the boat that transfers guests from the hotel to Citywalk:





Another picture grab, this one is the backside of Ripsaw Falls and Jurassic Park River Adventure building:





That picture zoomed in:





Sunset:





One more pic of The Hulk:


----------



## patster734

AllieKat said:
			
		

> Last week, we were in room 3624 (tower 3, 6th floor, room 24).  The room was a pool view, king bed.  Here's the view from the room:



Great pictures AllieKat!  Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Bump


----------



## MulanMom

Okay, spent about a half hour reading through this thread....and I still have questions.

We've booked a nonsmoking, waterview room with 2 queen beds and will be arriving on Christmas Day.  How full will the hotel be on that holiday?  Will only the least favorable rooms be left by the time we checkin in the evening?

I've seen a lot of room requests for standard rooms.  And it seems a lot of people have been upgraded to waterview when they requested standard.  But what can I expect with what I booked?

My DH will have an ECV so proximity to the stairs is not an issue.  A view of parks and pool would be great.  Is tower 3 all club?  Any suggestions for water view rooms to request?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## macraven

if you are a loews gold or platinum member, mention that when you book your ressie for the free upgrade to a pool view.

if you are not a member, go to loewshotels.com and apply for the card.
you will start out with a loews blue card.  read thru that site for the background and perks for each color level.

once you file for the card, and if you have already booked your room, call the hotel direct and let them be aware you are a loews member and ask if they will upgrade you for free.

Christmas time?  i have no idea, i never venture outside of my house on the major holidays.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Rm.#3400 pool view king suite $183.20 AAA.  Unobstructed pool view and some of IOA like the JPRA Bldg. to Dudley.
Co-worker had Rm.#1621 standard king with great Hulk view.


----------



## bubba's mom

thanks for posting Motherfletcher...hope you had a great trip!


----------



## Indy's Girl

Any other rooms (besides 1621) that are Tower 1, upper floor, park view, king bed standard? We have booked a standard king room, and I would like to request Tower 1 so looking for any recs for a good view.
Thanks


----------



## Motherfletcher

The rooms are typically the same from floor to floor so I'd bet that 1721 is a king as well.


----------



## macraven

macraven said:
			
		

> room 1746




i hope this posts correctly.
it was taken by patster family.

they were in room 1546 and i was in room 1746.
same view for me but just higher

i told bubba's mom i would find a way to post a pic of the view from my room.

so i "borrowed" another posters pic.
can't believe i met someone on the thread that stayed at rph when i did exactly 2 floors beneath me.  wow how kewl is that !![/QUOTE]


to the poster that is interested in a view from tower 1

this is the scene/view from room 1546.
i was 2 floors up and the view was the same but at a different angle.
made you think you were close to even on the height.

hth


----------



## jillybeene71

Room 1752
Awesome view of parks (doom, hulk, back part of spiderman) and area where the water taxis are docked.
Room 1331
no view just green leaves.
the view sucked but its on the lobby floor and the gift shop and luggage hold area. convienent.


----------



## Scrappy Annie

Good Evening Universal DISer's. I am in the process of recuiting Cheerleaders for the WPASADI Contest to begin sometime tommorrow!! Our Team is representing the Orlando Hotels, Universal (THE BIG U) and SeaWorld Boards!!! Please consider being an Audience Member and Cheerleader! Our Team is the Best and can use our support!!!! Other Boards have Had a Huge Turn Out for Cheerleaders and I know that we can scrap up a few more of you!!! We are going to Have a BLAST and hope you will Join us for the Ride!!! Just Click on the Link in my Signature and Stop in to Say Hello!!!!! Hope to See You There!!!!!


----------



## Fan2CSkr

BUMP for TxMom


----------



## AlexandNessa

Bumping ... there seems to be a lot of requests for which RPR rooms to request lately.


----------



## macraven

just helping out the cause.....


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> just helping out the cause.....





glad ur back  ....we missed you!


----------



## Pooh Girl 71

Aug 29th-  Royal Pacific- AAA rate of $167.20


----------



## G8r4evr

We will be arriving for our first RPR stay this Saturday!! We booked a waterview king and I was wondering if anyone can recommend a room with a good view that I should request.....


----------



## Motherfletcher

Just returned from RPR stay in 3534 a quiet two queen pool view on the 5th floor of the Royal Tower (3).  Good pool view and the best park views from a pool view room - from the Hulk to JPRA.  This was an adjoining room to 3532 which likely is a king room.  The room was in excellent shape.  Room charge was $124 APH rate.  Room was one room from stairway which let out between the fitness center and Tchoup Chop and very close to the water taxi dock.


----------



## bubba's mom

Motherfletcher said:


> Just returned from RPR stay .



uuhhh....you're back already???   Seems like you JUST left!  Welcome back!


----------



## G8r4evr

I just called and requested Tower 3 (upper floor) for this weekend =)  The person I spoke with seemed annoyed with my request though and said that she could would note it, but it wouldnt really make any difference because they dont assign rooms until checkin =(  

Hoepfully we will have better luck upon arrival!


----------



## G8r4evr

We just got back from a 3 night stay in room #3516 Tower 3, 5th floor, King waterview.  We had a good view of the pool (our window was directly above the gate to the pool) and a great view of the park.


----------



## Motherfletcher

bubba's mom said:


> uuhhh....you're back already???   Seems like you JUST left!  Welcome back!





Thanks,  It seemed like a long time because we stayed at 3 different hotels and each had a room ready first thing in the morning.  HRH was the best after we upgraded to club for an extra $70.


----------



## Deweysgirl

Just back. Our room was 1519 in Tower 1, fifth floor. Nice view of theme park, specifically of Hulk coaster and Dr. Doom's Fear Fall. Fl. Resident rate of159.00 a night.


----------



## TraceyL

We had room 1750 - fab view of the Hulk etc

We moved from an interstate view in Tower 3 (Club level) after being assured that our view would be of the theme park at check in


----------



## mommybryant

The room was very clean, updated and close enough to the elevator for those times you forget something and have to go back. It has two queen bed and a nice bathroom area. There were five of us in this room, three kids who shared a bed. I asked for a nonsmoking room on a higher floor with a pool overview.  (We wanted the peace after being in the park all day).  I also suggested in an email that rooms 1710, 1610 and 1510 would be my pick. These are upgrades with the pool view using the Loews card.  Shortly after arriving, we learned our way around and the walk to the boat dock was not too bad.  I would choose this room again.  Got all my info off this forum.  Thanks!


----------



## rpbert1

Got back Sunday, our first room was 1504 standard view of the pool, nice room and view for standard.
Upgraded to King suite the next day room 1500 another nice room and plenty of space for us, also a pool view.
our rate for July was AAA $191.20


----------



## breebella

We stayed at RPR Aug 7 - 10th in room 2552, which was located in Tower 2, 5th flr.  This room was located at the far end of the hallway.  We had a standard room and I think I paid $259 per night (obviously no discounts)  Even so, I was still pleased with our room.  This was our view:


----------



## fajaragirl

I stayed in tower three, floor seven, club level Room 3712.
The view was of the pool adn IOA. A few yards awayf rom the club leel lounge.
Tower three elevator takes you straight down to the pool and to the boat to universal.


----------



## SnowWtch

Room 3636 in Tower 3 was perfect.  We had a view of the pool and Islands.  This was the best resort I've ever stayed at.  It was a short walk to the boat dock and we had a wonderful surprise while there.  The person who checked us in sent up chocolate covered strawberries and a chilled bottle of sparkling wine for our anniversary.  It was a dream at this hotel.  We even stayed in a renovated room which was really nice.  I can't wait to stay here again.  It was cheaper than Wilderness Lodge and much nicer.


----------



## DizMom11

Have all the rooms at RPR been renovated yet?


----------



## bubba's mom

The rumor was they were supposed to all be finished by the holidays....OR was that just a Tower??  I would think all of them because they started renos at the beginning of summer (end of June-ish)....


----------



## DizMom11

Thanks Bubbas  Mom!  Hope that is the case


----------



## bubba's mom

You are welcome...ya know...you can always call them and ask.... And when you check in, inquire about it.  You can say you don't want to be 'near' the construction/reno...you'd like a newly reno'ed room.... they are very friendly and work _with _you   One reason we love staying onsite....


----------



## SnowWtch

We were just there last week Tower 3 6th Floor and didn't notice any construction or closed areas.  It was nice and quiet.  Everything looked like it was finished.


----------



## coffeeguy

Just returned from a week at RPR tower 1, floor 5, room 1525 and wow what an awsome room and view. I've got tons of pictures and once I've got them off the camera and onto the computer I'll post them up for everyone. The renovations of the rooms are still ongoing as I was told all rooms will get new flat panel TV's just like the other hotels our room still had the big old CRT TV's but we did have the new POD coffee makers, the I-pod/I-dock Alarm clock MP3 player in room and new bedding color scheme. They are still doing renovations on the lobby where you check in; they actually had a large center section roped off with caution tape as they were working on the floor. An amazing stay wonderful, relaxing and FOTL   I'd never do UA/IOA without staying on-site ever. If it came down to a money thing I'd wait an extra month or two if I had too and save more money for a onsite hotel. It was worth every penny!! We recieved our welcome gift the first night we were there, Paper every morining outside our door and DD got a welcome gift when we checked in that was a nice touch  I'll have trip report up soon with details and lots of pics.


----------



## jtdl

We just returned yesterday and saw no signs of renovations anywhere. Our room had the old TV though.  Like Coffeeguy we had an awesome view as well.


























The view:
















Zoomed pic of the Hard Rock:






Zoomed pic of the Dueling Dragons:






Lying in the bed furthest from the window:


----------



## ky07

jtdl said:


> We just returned yesterday and saw no signs of renovations anywhere. Our room had the old TV though.  Like Coffeeguy we had an awesome view as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoomed pic of the Hard Rock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoomed pic of the Dueling Dragons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying in the bed furthest from the window:



*Was this a standard room or delux.*


----------



## jtdl

ky07 said:


> *Was this a standard room or delux.*



Standard.


----------



## Rags

My sister and her family decided to come to Universal with us on Labor Day weekend! I'm so excited. I love my two nieces and nephew and I will get to show them why I became a Universal convert!!!! We will be staying at the RPR (where I stayed last year and loved!!!). Can anyone tell me what adjoining room numbers to request? I already have on my reservations a request for tower 1 room 1525 (this request was made before my sis and her family decided to come with. Are there adjoining rooms around that area?? We have two seperate reservations if that make a difference. TIA!!


----------



## macraven

call the hotel and explain your situation.
they can link the 2 ressies together.


----------



## EverythingDisney

duplicate post


----------



## EverythingDisney

Can you believe after reading all 19 pages in this thread, I still have a question LOL.
We want to stay Club Level, we need 2 queen beds, good view, close to lounge and elevator or stairway.

Thanks


----------



## everylastbreath

Hi everyone - need recommendation for 2 adjoining rooms on Club Level w/good location and view (if possible, not as important as location).  Thanks!!


----------



## G8r4evr

jtdl said:


> We just returned yesterday and saw no signs of renovations anywhere. Our room had the old TV though.  Like Coffeeguy we had an awesome view as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoomed pic of the Hard Rock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoomed pic of the Dueling Dragons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying in the bed furthest from the window:




EEK, I much prefer the old bed spreads =(


----------



## denisenh

We had room 3415 with a (garden) highway view. I didn't mind the view.


----------



## damo

Actually, the bedspreads aren't too bad when you are there in person.  They are folded at the bottom of the beds anyway.  In our king suite, we had a huge flatscreen in the main area but an old tv in the bedroom.

OUr view was out the front.  It was room 1201.


----------



## missypie

We had room 3332.  Tower 3, third floor.  On the pool side but saw only the tops of palm trees.  The folks on floors 2 and 3 below us would be gazing at the walls of the pool restaurant's kitchen.

Unrenovated.  Dated decor.  Tiny room.  A real fridge (instead of a mini-bar) would be nice.

I will say that if you really want a pool view, insist on being on one of the two top floors.  Many of the other rooms are behind tropical vegetation.


----------



## tinkerkel2u

Hi, me and my DBF are going to RPH this summer.  This will be his first trip to US/IOA, and I want everything to be as special as possible.  I've requested a Standard King room, and now (thanks to reading this extensive thread) know that I want Tower 1, 6th or 7th floor.....park view.  My question is this..which all the posts on this thread, I still can find any with a specific room number for standard KING with park view in tower one.  Can someone please help me, so I know what to request?  Thank you!


----------



## tlrotzoll




----------



## idlewoman1

We were in room 1754 Tower 1 April 19-23 and this was our view


----------



## tinkerkel2u

Thanks Idlewoman1, was that a standard King?


----------



## idlewoman1

No, it was 2 queens.


----------



## Princess Michelle

.


----------



## bubba's mom

Princess Michelle said:


> We were in room 1740 (Tower 1, 7th floor, room 40). It was a standard, 2 Queen beds. Loved this room and loved the view even more. I think we got an upgraded view because the last time I booked a standard I got a view of the back of building and some bushes. I'm not complaining, the view was spectacular!
> 
> From our window we could see the water taxis go by below and when we looked straight ahead we could see the IOA lighthouse, The Hulk, Dr. Doom, Dudley Do Right and the Jurrasic Park river adventure building, oh, we could also see Dueling Dragons. It totally made my day when we got into our room and I saw that view through the window. My fiance had never been to Universal or IOA so it was something nice that got him excited for the parks before we got to them.





Believe it or not, that is not an 'upgraded view'...it's a standard view....just lucky   It's all about knowing where you want to be....and that's what the DIS is for!  We had room 1729 our first stay...same view...standard price.

Congrats.....glad you liked the location!


----------



## Princess Michelle

.


----------



## bubba's mom

Princess Michelle said:


> That's awesome! I will definitely make sure I request that area when I book again! I couldn't believe the view when we got into that room, I almost cried I was so excited!



Yep...they are great views!!!  

I think it's 1733 (end of hall) and back odd numbers...1731, 1729, etc... I forget what the numbers on the other half of the building are....

I have them listed somewhere around here on the DIS.... but that's like lookin' for a needle in haystack  

I'll try to find them and post them on this thread....where they belong.... IF they aren't already here...._somewhere_!


----------



## bubba's mom

Lookit what I found:   


Here is a picture from our door in our room.  Tower 1, 7th floor, = 1729 (the blue dot is our room).  These room numbers have IOA view: ODD numbers between 1718-1733 (1733 is 2 down from us on the end); and EVEN numbers between 1740-1754....(the other wide "top" of the "Y" )

Pool view would be opposite (across hall) from us (that part of the "Y"...)EVEN numbers 1700-1732 (I believe).

The water/road view would be ODD 1701-1755 (I think).

Our room is where the blue dot is, and that was a perfect view of IOA.....


----------



## Atotty

Hey Bubba's Mom,

I'm directionally challenged so I'm trying to figure your photo out.

See if I'm right in interpreting this:

I'm going to divide what you have into 3 curves or boomerangs that make the Y. 

The boomerang where your room was located with the blue dot---that whole side from one end to the other would have IOA view. Your end of the boomerang was 0dd room #s 1719-1733 and the other end would be even #'s 1740-1754.

The boomerang across the hall from you would have pool/road views and the room #'s would be even 1700-1732 on your end.....what about the other end?

Then the final boomerang that wasn't across from your room....any idea what view it had and what the room #'s would be?

Thanks!


----------



## Atotty

Figured it out.


----------



## bubba's mom

Atotty said:


> Hey Bubba's Mom,
> 
> I'm directionally challenged so I'm trying to figure your photo out.
> 
> See if I'm right in interpreting this:
> 
> I'm going to divide what you have into 3 curves or boomerangs that make the Y.
> 
> The boomerang where your room was located with the blue dot---that whole side from one end to the other would have IOA view. Your end of the boomerang was 0dd room #s 1719-1733 and the other end would be even #'s 1740-1754.
> 
> The boomerang across the hall from you would have pool/road views and the room #'s would be even 1700-1732 on your end.....*what about the other end*?
> 
> *Then the final boomerang that wasn't across from your room....any idea what view it had and what the room #'s would be?*
> 
> Thanks!



You are right.... you're not directionally challenged...  

I don't know about the room numbers on the rooms other end of the boomerang across the hall from us...don't think i ever wrote them down...or if i did, don't remember where i put it   (sorry)

The boomerang that you mention last (not across from our room) would have a view of garden and front entrance to hotel (which is tropical and garden and water....  wouldn't be of the road)

Sorry can't be of much help, but that was our first time there and we were so excited, i'm lucky i remembered to get what i did  


ETA: Glad you figured it out..... you must have posted "figured it out" while I was taking care of a client....


----------



## Atotty

Thanks for the quick reply. I think I've worked it all out and figured out what to request. Couldn't have done it without your picture. Thanks for posting it. All the "Y" talk in previous posts just confused me. LOL


----------



## Atotty

Quick question...saw a post earlier where someone said their room had an Ipod dock/radio/clock. Do all the rooms have those now? Or do I need to take mine in case. We'll ahve several Ipods to charge and an extra dock in addition to the computer would be great.


----------



## bubba's mom

Atotty said:


> Quick question...saw a post earlier where someone said their room had an Ipod dock/radio/clock. Do all the rooms have those now? Or do I need to take mine in case. We'll ahve several Ipods to charge and an extra dock in addition to the computer would be great.



I don't know....we stayed at RPR just before the renovations started last year.... Maybe call the hotel and ask OR start a thread to ask  

..besides, we don't have iPods, we have Zunes....we wouldn't look for one anyway....sorry can't be more help....


----------



## patster734

room 2515.  Great view of I-4 and the water park on International drive!


----------



## jtdl

Atotty said:


> Quick question...saw a post earlier where someone said their room had an Ipod dock/radio/clock. Do all the rooms have those now? Or do I need to take mine in case. We'll ahve several Ipods to charge and an extra dock in addition to the computer would be great.



Our room had one as well.  I'm figuring they all do now.


----------



## Atotty

Great, thanks.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

bubba's mom said:


> Lookit what I found:
> 
> 
> Here is a picture from our door in our room.  Tower 1, 7th floor, = 1729 (the blue dot is our room).  These room numbers have IOA view: ODD numbers between 1718-1733 (1733 is 2 down from us on the end); and EVEN numbers between 1740-1754....(the other wide "top" of the "Y" )
> 
> Pool view would be opposite (across hall) from us (that part of the "Y"...)EVEN numbers 1700-1732 (I believe).
> 
> The water/road view would be ODD 1701-1755 (I think).
> 
> Our room is where the blue dot is, and that was a perfect view of IOA.....



Thanks for this map!!  I've just read thru every page of this thread trying to get a grip on the whole thing in my mind.   We stayed at RPR a few years ago and don't even remember what our room # was. It was only 1 nt. so we didn't really have a lot of time to learn our way around.  Since then I've fallen head over heels in love with HRH but ds asked nicely if we could try something different for our Sept. quickie.    Lucky for him he's so cute...

Did you use the stairs near your door to get to the walkway to CW?  Is this a shortcut compared to going down the elevator?


----------



## bubba's mom

I really don't know....we never thought to take the stairs!   

The stairs would have taken you closer to the pool/boat anyway....we like to walk it and elevators took us down to lobby area and we either left via thru pool or front doors   

Sorry couldn't be more help...hope you have a great trip!


----------



## knighthammer

I want to make sure I'm on the right track. We are staying at RPR 6/18 - 6/23. I am Loews Blue & want IOA view. So rooms 1719 - 1733 odd & 1740 - 1754 even all offer this view, correct? When should I call to request which room I want?


----------



## bubba's mom

knighthammer said:


> I want to make sure I'm on the right track. We are staying at RPR 6/18 - 6/23. I am Loews Blue & want IOA view. So rooms 1719 - 1733 odd & 1740 - 1754 even all offer this view, correct? When should I call to request which room I want?




Those will give you IOA view.... CALL and request it put on your res asap.  Make sure you tell check-in clerk you called to request those areas.


----------



## coastermom

We have a ressie for a water /pool view room  at RPR will this give us an IOA view too?? I would love to see the kids looking at IOA every morning  . This is our first trip to RPR and I  Love to see the hulk run . WE had a pool view in HRH on Club level and seen the parks everyday it was an AMAZING VIEW .  BTW the HRH club room was 7062   just FYI .


----------



## knighthammer

bubba's mom said:


> Those will give you IOA view.... CALL and request it put on your res asap.  Make sure you tell check-in clerk you called to request those areas.



I called & was told these rooms were Club Level. I told her I didn't think so. She said she made note on my res. that I wanted IOA view. Is this good enough? Also, if I manage to get one of these rooms should I still ask about the Loew's First upgrade?


----------



## mpstm

This is our 1st trip to UO without the kids . It will also be our 1st stay @ RPR (we usually stay at HRH). We've booked a King "water view" room. Does any one have suggestions on what tower/floor/room #'s have great views . Would love a romantic/sunset type view! Will we be able to see Citywalk & IOA as well? Staying July 3rd - 7th  !!!


----------



## knighthammer

knighthammer said:


> I called & was told these rooms were Club Level. I told her I didn't think so. She said she made note on my res. that I wanted IOA view. Is this good enough? Also, if I manage to get one of these rooms should I still ask about the Loew's First upgrade?



Well, I just caller RPR direct & spoke to the concierge & explained what happened. She told me that all 3 towers have Club Level on the 7th floor. She transferred me to the front desk mgr. to see if there was anything he could do. When I explained this to him he said that only tower 3 had a Club Level & was amazed that the concierge didn't know that. He said he would make note of my room request and hoped to see me next week.


----------



## mpstm

Requested Tower 3, 6th floor. Confirmed for room 3622 - waterview "KING" room!!! Thanks to AllieKat for the pics of 3624! That room not available, but we've been assured that 3622 is the exact same view!!! We can hardly wait - only 16 days left - July 3rd through July 7th! YEAH


----------



## bubba's mom

mpstm said:


> Thanks to AllieKat for the pics of 3624! That room not available, but we've been assured that 3622 is the exact same view!!!



the view should be the same...it's right next door


----------



## knighthammer

Stayed in Rm. # 3534 with a beautiful view of the Hulk, Doctor Doom, Dudley Do-Right & the RPR pool.


----------



## Mrs. D

Hi Guys,

So sorry if this is redundant...we're going 8/9- 12, standard queen, would love a I.O.A view...I booked thru Univacations before I found y'all, so no upgrade for me...BUT I'm cool w/ that   So I'm pretty sure from bubba's moms excellent post I should request 1718-33 or 1740-54? _Riiiggghhhttt?_  

I also do not want to be anywhere near pets or where pets may have been...My  DH and DS have allergies and I really don't want the headache....Is there a certain area to avoid?

TIA

Mrs. D


----------



## jillybeene71

We had 1752 last year and the view was great...You could actually hear the test runs of Hulk early in the morning. That was our wake up call.


----------



## Mrs. D

jillybeene71 said:


> We had 1752 last year and the view was great...You could actually hear the test runs of Hulk early in the morning. That was our wake up call.



Thankies


----------



## Lucky'sMom

Tower 3, Rooms 3641 and 3643 connecting.  View of Luau shelter and highways, lots of greenery though, so not so bad... .  I loved being in bldg 3, so close to pool and boat transportation.


----------



## fatboystu

Afternoon all,
This is our first visit to RPH, I have noted that someone suggests 1719-1733Odds and 1740-1754Even, are these the best rooms to go for for views of IOA and which tower do you suggest for these rooms and are these the best?
Thanks going next Feb


----------



## bubba's mom

fatboystu said:


> Afternoon all,
> This is our first visit to RPH, I have noted that someone suggests 1719-1733Odds and 1740-1754Even, are these the best rooms to go for for views of IOA and which tower do you suggest for these rooms and are these the best?
> Thanks going next Feb



They are Tower 1 and yes, they are best views


----------



## rpbert1

Had room 3600 this year which had a great view of pool area and could see Dudleys and DD.


----------



## bubba's mom

rpbert1 said:


> Had room 3600 this year which had a great view of pool area and could see Dudleys and DD.



Picture please


----------



## Adadmin

If I'm going to RPR in 12 days, is it too early for me to call and request a specific room? Do I just call and ask for reservations, and last question...is it best to request an area like 1718-1733 or a specific room? 

Thanks


----------



## crashbb

Thanks for all your advice.

Based on this thread and a long conversation with a very nice booking agent at Loews, I am booked into a standard room at RPR (it seemed to maximize my chances at a park view room, I had been considering club but tower 1 seems to have more park view rooms).  A "park view" request has been noted on my reservations (and it says that I'll take either 2 Queens or 1 King).

My plan is to call the hotel directly 1 week before my arrival to reiterate the request and specifically request 1719-1733Odds and 1740-1754Even.

Thanks to this thread, I had some idea of what I was talking about when I contacted Loews.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Adadmin said:


> If I'm going to RPR in 12 days, is it too early for me to call and request a specific room? Do I just call and ask for reservations, and last question...is it best to request an area like 1718-1733 or a specific room?
> 
> Thanks


I don't think it's too soon to call.  I would request the area unless you know of a specific room you want.   I requested park view at check in once and got it but I think next time I will call ahead.   I'm not very picky so any view will do.  We're barely in the room anyway. good luck!


----------



## pink elephants

Hey everyone, I just read through this thread.  It's great and very helpful!  I especially liked Bubba's Mom's pic of her room location.  

A few quick questions:  Does Universal still accept faxes with room requests?  WDW stopped accepting them a few years back, so I was wondering if Universal still does. 

Also, how far in advance can you fax?  I'm taking DD13 on a Disneycruise first, then we're going to Universal for a little mother-daughter roller coaster bonding time   (which is difficult to find when her 2 younger sibs are around, lol).  Can I fax before we leave for the cruise (which would be a little more than a week ahead of time) or would that be too early?

Finally, do all the park view rooms in Tower 1 also have good fireworks views?  Do they have fireworks every night?  Although we've had many trips to WDW, this will be our first time at Universal, so it's all new to us!


----------



## bubba's mom

pink elephants said:


> A few quick questions:  Does Universal still accept faxes with room requests?  WDW stopped accepting them a few years back, so I was wondering if Universal still does.



yes, they do, but I would call instead of fax.  the faxed requests go to the business center, not the front desk


> Also, how far in advance can you fax?



you can call and add the request to your res anytime...today if you want



> Finally, do all the park view rooms in Tower 1 also have good fireworks views?  Do they have fireworks every night?  Although we've had many trips to WDW, this will be our first time at Universal, so it's all new to us!



no...not all are a good view of the parks.  fireworks are few and limited to the 360 show at the Studios.  you won't see them from the RPR


----------



## pink elephants

Thanks for the info.  Some of the older threads talk about seeing fireworks from their rooms in Tower 1.  I wondered if that was still the case.  Guess not.


----------



## bubba's mom

They really cut back the fireworks because of Harry Potter and RRR construction....I don't know how anyone could see them anyhows...I didn't think they were all THAT high to begin with


----------



## Adadmin

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> I don't think it's too soon to call.  I would request the area unless you know of a specific room you want.   I requested park view at check in once and got it but I think next time I will call ahead.   I'm not very picky so any view will do.  We're barely in the room anyway. good luck!



Thanks very much


----------



## IowaGirl

I was in tower 3 a few years ago and loved the pool view.  It must have been on the 6th floor.

from reading this thread, I thought a great view of the hulk and Dr Doom would be way cooler so I opted for tower 1 for this last trip 8/3-8/9/08 

RP did not get my fax with my requests, but I brought the page and the confirmation of receipt with me.  I requested tower 1, 7th floor, and was able to get 1652.  

Yes, one side of tower one gives you a view of a few of the rides, but it is not like how previous posters had presented it, at least to me.  I did not feel like I could "Lay in bed and look at the hulk"..  You really have to stretch to see the rides still.

You also have a view of the street  with these tower one rooms and I am not so fond of that.

I just thought I would throw that out there, and let people know that myself I will stick with tower three because I can get a tranquil view of the pool, plus be closer to the water taxi.

I appreciate all of the tips that I read before my trip!


----------



## coastermom

First visit to RPR .. Not a good impression but here goes 

First room assigenment was room 1232 ( I believe this is the right number) well we got to the room to find the "pool /water" view is a view of over grown plants and trees. Also to find a puddle of water soaking the run in front of our door. I was very unhappy. 

Went to the front desk to voice my displeasure and they moved us to 3525 . This is our view ...


cheap WebHosting

Not the worst view at all and much better then room number one. I am still favoring the HRH though ..


----------



## ldmilton

Calling all Redheads....DH and I are staying club level in November...would like a water/park/anything but I4 view and was thinking of requesting 3732, 34 or 36.   Are these okay views?  This will be our first  Universal trip....can't wait!!


----------



## dsmom

we had 3712 and loved it.   View of pool- very close to lounge- close to elevator.


----------



## vhylka

Stayed at RPR 8/16-8/22 (during tropical storm Fay  )

Tower #1, Room #1327(lobby level), Room Type std view, 2 queens

Checked in at 11:30am.  Asked for room upgrade but they had no water view room for 8/20 and we didn't want to keep moving rooms.  Also didn't want to wait until 4:00 for a higher floor, so took a room that was ready then.

Turned our room was great.  We like being on lobby level, less elevators to deal with.  We liked Tower 1 as we walked to the park each morning.  I think we had the only room on the third floor whose view was not blocked by a tree.  We had an open view of the Hulk and the waterway, so we could tell each day if the rollercoaster's were working and the water taxis were running (because of Fay).  Luckily there was no lightning, so the rides were running, and the wind was only bad enough one day to stop the water taxis.


----------



## Debs Hill

Are all the club level rooms on the same floor/in the same tower? What views do they have? 
Has anyone ever been lucky enough to get an up-grade of any description at RPR? Do they do anything special for b'days/anniversary etc?
This will be our first stay, so want it to be good!!!  
Debsx


----------



## rachelanne

iv'e read a lot of posts, but no-one answers the pooch question! Nothing against our four legged friends, but my sons excema goes into over drive-so please does anyone know if there are standard rooms that have not had pets in,or what the next best option is.Thanks a lot


----------



## bubba's mom

rachelanne said:


> iv'e read a lot of posts, but no-one answers the pooch question! Nothing against our four legged friends, but my sons excema goes into over drive-so please does anyone know if there are standard rooms that have not had pets in,or what the next best option is.Thanks a lot



Tower 2 has the pet rooms (that's all I know).  Request you be put NOT in Tower 2 due to your son's reaction to them (may as well call it an allergy)....they should note it on your reservation and you should not end up in Tower 2.


----------



## rpbert1

Room 3600 view of pool area


----------



## rachelanne

hi,what type of room was this and in what block-looks great!thanks


----------



## rpbert1

It was a suite in Tower 3 floor 6 room 00= 3600


----------



## Debs Hill

Can I just double check that all the rooms described in Tower One on the 7th Floor with IOA views are 'standard' views and not water views?! When I reserve should I just request tower one theme park view? It will be our anniversary so I'm hoping they will do their best..............of course an up-grade to a suite wouldn't go a miss!!! ha! ha!  
Debsx


----------



## macraven

so no one has been here for the last 4 months...........
time to get the party moving here........



i'm done with staying at HRH for awhile.
booked a king suite at RPH during HHN time for this fall.

the one time i stayed at RPH in 06, i had requested tower 1 but ended up taking tower 3.  That was a wise decision.


during that time i stayed there, Tower 3 was calm and quiet.
I checked out Tower 1 and just the opposite.  Guess it was a full house over there, a lot of noise compared to tower 3.



When i called i asked about the pet floors.
was told there are in tower 2 on the 1st and 2nd floors.


I'll take tower 3 in a heartbeat this fall but if i end up in tower 1, i'll give it a shot and make the best out of it.


hope to see more posters come on board and talk about their rooms they had while on vacation there.


----------



## tlrotzoll

macraven said:


> so no one has been here for the last 4 months...........
> time to get the party moving here........
> 
> 
> 
> i'm done with staying at HRH for awhile.
> booked a king suite at RPH during HHN time for this fall.
> 
> the one time i stayed at RPH in 06, i had requested tower 1 but ended up taking tower 3.  That was a wise decision.
> 
> 
> during that time i stayed there, Tower 3 was calm and quiet.
> I checked out Tower 1 and just the opposite.  Guess it was a full house over there, a lot of noise compared to tower 3.
> 
> 
> 
> When i called i asked about the pet floors.
> was told there are in tower 2 on the 1st and 2nd floors.
> 
> 
> I'll take tower 3 in a heartbeat this fall but if i end up in tower 1, i'll give it a shot and make the best out of it.
> 
> 
> hope to see more posters come on board and talk about their rooms they had while on vacation there.




Hey there Macraven!  I wish I could post & say that I have a trip planned - but no such luck.  Have fun at yours & hopefully we will go back before the year is out.  We stayed in Tower 3 in Nov & loved it.  Enjoy!


----------



## MickeySP

Okay We are going early March, STD view but want a king bed - any suggestion?


----------



## macraven

MickeySP said:


> Okay We are going early March, STD view but want a king bed - any suggestion?




The best way to get what you want is to tell the TM when you make your reservationist.

Have them list your preferences on your ressie.
Ask them to repeat it to you so you know for sure it has been listed.

Tell them you want a standard room but a King bed.

They might ask you if you have a Tower preference.
Tower 3 is closest to the water taxi.
Tower 1 is closest to the walk way.
Tower 2 doesn't have the best of views and is farther from the water taxi and walkways.

Both Tower 1 & 2 are good choices.

You can also ask if you can get a free upgrade to a water view.
Sometimes it happens.........and for free.


Rooms are assigned generally 4 days out.

You can call the hotel direct and inquire if your preferences will be honored.
If they state they did not receive any information on what you wanted, tell them at that time so you can have an assigned room of your choice of beds.

It never hurts to make that phone call.

Four years ago I called to follow up on a request.  It was good that I did that as they had my arrival time at 7:00 pm.
I was arriving at 7:00 am.

It was easily corrected then.


----------



## jsoren11

We were upgraded to the Jurassic Park suite.  Very nice room, tower 3, room 3700.  the only problem with the suite was the one bathroom with the kids in the adjoining dinosaur themed room.  but overall the room was fantastic.  the view was right over the pool, we could see Hulk, Dooms fear fall and the Jurrassic park building from our window.  very very nice


----------



## ky07

*Ok Mac you guys got me to thinking about when we go in june.
We have ressie for a standard 2 queen ss and was wondering if they would charge me to change it to a king standard since it will only be me and DW this time cause leaving DS's behind to have some private time  *


----------



## Laurabearz

Hey Mac! I am following you around it seems!

We were in room 3510

Tower 3 Floor 5 King Bed with a Sofa (could have been a pull out I dont know)

Here was the view


----------



## RAPstar

ky07 said:


> *Ok Mac you guys got me to thinking about when we go in june.
> We have ressie for a standard 2 queen ss and was wondering if they would charge me to change it to a king standard since it will only be me and DW this time cause leaving DS's behind to have some private time  *



Hey, St. L! When I was booking mine, the standard 2 queens and the standard king were the same price on the Supersaver. I'd give them a call and see if they'll change it for you!


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Ok Mac you guys got me to thinking about when we go in june.
> We have ressie for a standard 2 queen ss and was wondering if they would charge me to change it to a king standard since it will only be me and DW this time cause leaving DS's behind to have some private time  *



i see andy beat me to the answer... 


yes, the 2 queens and 1 king are the same price.

go for it.......





and laura, you had a very nice view.......
i like it!


----------



## ky07

RAPstar said:


> Hey, St. L! When I was booking mine, the standard 2 queens and the standard king were the same price on the Supersaver. I'd give them a call and see if they'll change it for you!


*Thanks I will give them a call  *


----------



## RAPstar

Wouldn't it be funny if we got rooms by each other? Lord, I'm tired.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> i see andy beat me to the answer...
> 
> 
> yes, the 2 queens and 1 king are the same price.
> 
> go for it.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and laura, you had a very nice view.......
> i like it!


*Called and they told me the only king they have left is club and would be $67 more a night  *


----------



## Laurabearz

ky07 said:


> *Called and they told me the only king they have left is club and would be $67 more a night  *



Well just think of that other bed as a nice place for your suitcases so you dont have to bend over. lol

(Or spring for Club level as a treat for your wife)


----------



## damo

jsoren11 said:


> We were upgraded to the Jurassic Park suite.  Very nice room, tower 3, room 3700.  the only problem with the suite was the one bathroom with the kids in the adjoining dinosaur themed room.  but overall the room was fantastic.  the view was right over the pool, we could see Hulk, Dooms fear fall and the Jurrassic park building from our window.  very very nice



I'd love to get a kids suite.  Did you request it?


----------



## Debs Hill

Fantastic upgrade!!!! Would love to know how that happened.....were you celebrating a special event? Tell us all!!!! 
Debsx


----------



## jsoren11

I was upgraded from adjoining club level rooms to the jurassic park suite and another room with two queens because right before we left denver on January 28th they announced they were closing Jurassic Park and Jaws while we were there starting on Jan 29th through feb 12th.  I wrote them a letter stating how idiotic it was to have zero notice of these closures.  they offered me free fastpasses.........duh...id already have them. then when we got there, the manager at RPR offered us this upgrade and they filled the kids room with dinosaur souvenirs from the park. it was really great of them to do for us, they made loyal customers for life..


----------



## ldmilton

Room 1725 - Tower 1, Seventh Floor IOA view!!   We just returned last Friday (3/6/09) from 5  days at RPR.

A week prior to our arrival, I called and requested an upper level room with a park view.  I was so excited when checking in and the TM told us our room number.  I knew is was great before we entered the room from all the pics on this thread!  It was quite a walk from the elevators, but that is not a problem for us.

It was wonderful!  We are already planning next year's trip!


----------



## mom2aandj

jsoren11 said:


> We were upgraded to the Jurassic Park suite.  Very nice room, tower 3, room 3700.  the only problem with the suite was the one bathroom with the kids in the adjoining dinosaur themed room.  but overall the room was fantastic.  the view was right over the pool, we could see Hulk, Dooms fear fall and the Jurrassic park building from our window.  very very nice



thanks for this info--just starting to think about our trip in October 2010 and DS would love the Jurassic suite.  Do you (or anyone) know if they are all located in Tower 3 with this same general view, or are they in different places?


----------



## Akdar

We just got back from 8 days in Orlando, the last 2 at the RPR, room 1522, we got the single King bed we wanted and used one of the AP specials and were upgraded to a water view (you could see the water and pool, but mainly trees, no biggie, I have to look through my pics for a shot from our window.  Which didn't really matter to me, I was there for FOTL, and the good AP price of $169 for a Saturday night.  Now I am counting the days until our HHN19 trip!!!


----------



## maleficent_man

Hey folks - is there any way of contacting the hotel via e-mail prior to arrival to note on our reservation it is for a Honeymoon?


----------



## FireandIce

Stayed at the RPH 6-17 to 6-22, we were in rm# 1400 a King Suite. The view was of the pool with trees partially blocking it.


----------



## rpbert1

We got 3600 again , is an excellent room, its a King Suite


----------



## bubba's mom

rpbert1 said:


> We got 3600 again , is an excellent room, its a King Suite



Hey!  How'd you score the same room...again?? 

Congrats tho!


----------



## rpbert1

bubba's mom said:


> Hey!  How'd you score the same room...again??
> 
> Congrats tho!



Done the sad routine, and .of how i loved the room we had last year
 It was the same guy who checked us in last year, and asked if we would like the room we had last year.
 Barb we are planning for the 9th we will be over at PBH so let me know.


----------



## bubba's mom

We will arrive at PBH between lunch & dinner sometime.  I *think* rental car has to be back around/by 3pm.

I will definately let you know when/what I know.


----------



## GISELLEROL

Ok I will be at RPH in 2 weeks so I called to request my room and all they had  was 1727 available is that okay. what do you guys think


----------



## bubba's mom

GISELLEROL said:


> Ok I will be at RPH in 2 weeks so I called to request my room and all they had  was 1727 available is that okay. what do you guys think



You will love it.  Our first visit there we stayed in 1729...perfect!


----------



## nifty16

I'm curious if the rooms you're talking about (1729,1727) are water view or garden? They don't overlook the pool, but do overlook the waterway between the hotel and parks. I have garden view booked for Aug. and would like one of those good park-view rooms, but I'm wondering if I need to switch to water view. Also, I'm curious how they know which specific rooms are available two weeks in advance. thanks.


----------



## bubba's mom

nifty16 said:


> I'm curious if the rooms you're talking about (1729,1727) are water view or garden? They don't overlook the pool, but do overlook the waterway between the hotel and parks. I have garden view booked for Aug. and would like one of those good park-view rooms, but I'm wondering if I need to switch to water view. Also, I'm curious how they know which specific rooms are available two weeks in advance. thanks.



1733, 1731, 1729, 1727 etc....are all facing the park (IOA).  View of the Hulk from your room.  If you look down, you can see the waterway the boats take to the parks...  Pool view is other side of the hall.


----------



## jlm4647

I had a question about the room numbers you just mentioned. The numbers (1733, 1731, 1729, 1727) are they from a standard room? Do you recommend a room with a good view from a standard room? I guess I need to soon put my request in. Also, how much in advance do we need to put in a request for a good room. Is the standard rooms  overlooking the park the best view ??? Thanks for some room number suggestions.


----------



## bubba's mom

jlm4647 said:


> I had a question about the room numbers you just mentioned. The numbers (1733, 1731, 1729, 1727) are they from a standard room?



They are standard.  Ours (1729) was 2 queens.

I prefer park/garden view over pool view...but, that's me.

As for a request, I faxed it a few weeks before we went, but I was told they never got it...the fax went to the business center.    I asked for 1733 when I checked in, and was told n/a.  So, I asked her to keep checking along those lines.  Explained it was our first visit and I was trying to impress my family   She came up with 2 doors down = 1729.

yeah...I was a pita to her, I'm sure....but, I work hard and save for my vacations and I was going to get as close to what I wanted as I could.


----------



## staceyzink

1st timer to US.  We are going to stay at the Royal pacific.  I see the majority of the posts saying that tower 1 has all the view of IOA.  I have read that tower three is closest to bus transportation and water taxi and due to a recent medical problem I am limited with walking.  Is there a great view from tower 3 and IOA and how long  exactly is the walk from tower 1 to the water taxi or bus.  Thank you very much.


----------



## circelli

Okay I would LOVE a great park view BUT we are booked for a garden view......can anyone suggest any good garden view rooms?

Thanks In Advance!!

Dawnna


----------



## jlm4647

I have another quick question. Are the  rooms you mentioned(1733, 1731, 1729, 1727) close to the water boat taxi? I know that you said it was park view. If not, what room would you suggest for park view closest to the boat taxi? (standard room) Thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## bubba's mom

I believe Tower 3 is closest to the boat dock, but we always walk and have always stayed in Tower 1...so, anything regarding Tower 3, I can't help...sorry.   I do know you can cut thru the pool to get to the boat...it's really not that far.  Matter of fact, any Tower at RPR really isn't that far from the boat dock...it's all very close.




circelli said:


> Okay I would LOVE a great park view BUT we are booked for a garden view......can anyone suggest any good garden view rooms?
> 
> Thanks In Advance!!
> 
> Dawnna



Sorry....dunno, but wanted to answer so you didn't think I was ignoring you


----------



## staceyzink

Thanks very much for the answer.  I had no clue about the distance and wasn't having much success when calling.  that clears everything up!  Thank you for taking the time.
Stacey


----------



## circelli

Sorry....dunno, but wanted to answer so you didn't think I was ignoring you [/QUOTE]


Your so kind Barb, I would never think you were ignoring me


----------



## jlm4647

I need some advice for my upcoming trip and our 1st time to US. We got a standard room and we wanted a park view (preferably a view of the Hulk) and a tower closest to the water taxi. I was just wondering if room 1729 or around there is my best bet? If not what would be my best choice? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## dogodisney

We just returned from our CL stay in room 3705. It was a short walk from the elevators and the club. It did not have a tub but a nice walk in shower. Our view was of the Luau area, lush greenery and the highways. Tower 3 was very convenient to everything. RPR is a beautiful resort.


----------



## schumigirl

This was our view from room 1531. The exact view we wanted, so we were happy bunnies 

Loved looking out to this first thing in the morning, and it was lovely lit up at night.

Fantastic room and view, will be asking for this room next year if we can


----------



## PrincessAli

We have stayed at Club Level in Tower 3 for our vacation (before our visit to Disney)for the past 4 years.  We have always had a fabulous pool/park view and enjoyed it very much.  The selection of choices for breakfast is wonderful as well as the items that we were offered in the early evening, salads, crackers, cheeses, dips, fresh vegetables ( wonderful) as well as a choice of beer and wine.  I heard a rumor that the evening offerings has been eliminated--anyone know if its true or not?  We will be there on the 10 through the 12 of October.


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> This was our view from room 1531. The exact view we wanted, so we were happy bunnies
> 
> Loved looking out to this first thing in the morning, and it was lovely lit up at night.
> 
> Fantastic room and view, will be asking for this room next year if we can



We had 1529 (right next door) last summer and loved the view there too. We have been all over in tower 1 and 3 and they have all been fine. We really don't spend too much time in the rooms.


----------



## almond

We stayed in September this year in room 1719. Two beds and a lovely view of the Hulk. Below the window we could see the boats docked in their berths overnight and then see them chug out in the mornings to start work. One minute to the lifts, straight down to ground floor then about a two and a half minute stroll past the pool to the boat or another 30 seconds to the bus. Loved this hotel, clean all through, friendly staff, good food.


----------



## Disbug

PrincessAli said:


> We have stayed at Club Level in Tower 3 for our vacation (before our visit to Disney)for the past 4 years.  We have always had a fabulous pool/park view and enjoyed it very much.  The selection of choices for breakfast is wonderful as well as the items that we were offered in the early evening, salads, crackers, cheeses, dips, fresh vegetables ( wonderful) as well as a choice of beer and wine.  I heard a rumor that the evening offerings has been eliminated--anyone know if its true or not?  We will be there on the 10 through the 12 of October.


We stayed on Club Level this past weekend and the evening offerings were very nice! The selections on Saturday evening were: Pork dumplings/pot stickers; mozarella cheese ball and tomato salad; cheese, crackers, crudites, spreads...

So, I wouldn't worry. Sounds like it was just a rumor?


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

Alrighty then... Two weeks out and I'm booked into a 2 Queen Club Room. 

If I understand this right, the Club rooms are all in Tower 3?  

I haven't made a room request yet.  I'd love a park or pool view.  Liked Laurabearz (3510) view but that was a King.

Does anyone have a suggestion for a room I can request?

Thanks so much!
E


----------



## rpbert1

Club is in tower 3 floor 7, so rooms 37**, sorry i cannot recommend any, we have stayed in 3600 its a king suite and is excellent, so 3700 maybe.


----------



## macraven

stayed in a king suite last week, #3400.
great view


----------



## EPRV We love Disney

Hi all,

Thanks for room suggestions!

I've now read all 27 pages of this thread.  Having traveled back in time to 2004 and gone blind in the process, I will share the info I've found.

I've compiled room info only as pertains to the Club Floor, Tower 3, Floor 7....

Room	View	Notes
3722	IOA	Near Club Lounge
3719	Highway	Near Club Lounge
3737	Highway	
3725	Highway	End Hallway - Private
3710	IOA/Pool	King Room
3712	IOA/Pool	Near Club Lounge

Looks like the even rooms are the IOA/Pool View rooms... That's what I'll be asking for!

Best, E


----------



## maggieb9975

EPRV We love Disney said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for room suggestions!
> 
> I've now read all 27 pages of this thread.  Having traveled back in time to 2004 and gone blind in the process, I will share the info I've found.
> 
> I've compiled room info only as pertains to the Club Floor, Tower 3, Floor 7....
> 
> Room	View	Notes
> 3722	IOA	Near Club Lounge
> 3719	Highway	Near Club Lounge
> 3737	Highway
> 3725	Highway	End Hallway - Private
> 3710	IOA/Pool	King Room
> 3712	IOA/Pool	Near Club Lounge
> 
> Looks like the even rooms are the IOA/Pool View rooms... That's what I'll be asking for!
> 
> Best, E



THANKYOU!!!! I have been going blind too but gave up as there weren't very many references to Club Level rooms except for kings....I soo appreciate this info...


----------



## emm43

Hi all,

We are going to Universal in July.  WE have booked a club room with 2 queen beds.  Can anyone recommend a good room with a view of IOA?  Or any other rooms for what ever reason on the club level?  Thanks in advance


----------



## maggieb9975

emm43 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are going to Universal in July.  WE have booked a club room with 2 queen beds.  Can anyone recommend a good room with a view of IOA?  Or any other rooms for what ever reason on the club level?  Thanks in advance



 ...read post right above yours...


----------



## 52plan4

Looking for a peaceful room in tower 3, 2 queens with a pool view, would prefer a lower floor, but high enough for a nice pool view -any suggestions on this one?


----------



## nmartin

This is exactly what I am looking for as well!


----------



## nmartin

I have read about a Loews card. What are the perks if you use one and how do you obtain one?


----------



## disneynewbeemom

Is there any possibility of being upgraded to a Juraissic Park Suite for free if you ask nicely?


----------



## ky07

disneynewbeemom said:


> Is there any possibility of being upgraded to a Juraissic Park Suite for free if you ask nicely?


*I don't think you would get that room upgrade for free since they are so limited but good luck *


----------



## ky07

nmartin said:


> I have read about a Loews card. What are the perks if you use one and how do you obtain one?


*The Loews you first program is based on qualifing stays
I belong to the program but where I don't get to a Loews hotels but once a year I am still a blue level which doesn't get you really to much in the way of perks for being a member *


----------



## SunnyNY

Hi All...
Does anyone have photos of Royal Pacific's standard room that show how much space is available for a roll away cot. I know we are crazy, but we have 5 adults sharing one room and I'm getting worried over space issues. Leaving in 3 weeks. 
Thanks


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

just made our ressies this morning,our first time...do they let you know ahead of time your assigned room? Can you put in for a certain area like you can at Disney?


----------



## crazy4dis

There are 5 of us staying in two rooms Club Level.  Unfortunately, all they had left were king rooms, no two queen rooms.  I read somewhere that a few of the king rooms had a pullout.  With 2 girls and 1 boy in our second room I know already who will be sleeping on the floor! 

Does anyone know if any of the king club rooms have pullouts?  I hate to pay $25 extra for an uncomfortable roll away.

Thanks


----------



## Maleficent&Goons

We have a non-smoking king bed any suggestions for rooms that will view Hogwarts?


----------



## bubba's mom

Maleficent&Goons said:


> We have a non-smoking king bed any suggestions for rooms that will view Hogwarts?



Probably not many, *IF* any...it's on the far side of the park.

You get better views of Hulk and Dudley from RPR.


----------



## Sun Lover

Can you request a specific room number prior to arrival or do you request it when you check-in?  We have stayed at the Royal Pacific once before, and I have no idea which Tower we were in but we used the water taxi most of the time to go back and forth so do you think we would be better off staying in Tower 3?  We will be there May 27-29.  We got a special PIN rate this time that was a promotional thing back in March so I doubt we will be able to get an upgrade upon check-in.  We have a standard room with 2 queen beds.  Any suggestions for room numbers?


----------



## Tink03477

Hi, Does anyone have the club level phone number that I should call for room requests?
Thank you so much!


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

bubba's mom said:


> Probably not many, *IF* any...it's on the far side of the park.
> 
> You get better views of Hulk and Dudley from RPR.



mmm all i know is that i don't want Tower 2 (pets and smoking) right?

What about pool views?


----------



## bubba's mom

MaleficentandGoons said:


> mmm all i know is that i don't want Tower 2 (pets and smoking) right?
> 
> What about pool views?



right (about Tower 2) and you can get pool view from any tower.


----------



## laurasmom

Last week we had room 3356.  I really liked it.  It was sooo quiet and that was main priority.  We had just left the Nick hotel where it was outrageously loud!


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

laurasmom said:


> last week we had room 3356.  I really liked it.  It was sooo quiet and that was main priority.  We had just left the nick hotel where it was outrageously loud!



pics???


----------



## diskids2

Hi all...Love this thread....

There's lots of current info on club level...I was wondering if anyone has any pics or thoughts on non club level rooms?  I requested tower three high floor ...any comments?


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

I requested tower three now I need a room # suggestion.


----------



## tink1957

We were at RPR in Room 1711, Standard view, May 26-30.  It had a nice view of the IOA lighthouse on the far left, hotels and lots of palm trees.  I will try to post pics later.

Wish we were still there.


----------



## scottishgirl87

We stayed for a week last month in Tower 1, Room 1700, Jurassic Park Kids Suite (free upgrade! Wooo!). Sorry if this is too many but here are some pics from our room:


























































Love, love, LOVED it!


----------



## dorisdvu

I stayed for my first time at RPH 6-9-6-14 and I was not impressed at all. The first night (after a hot day at the park), I returned to the hotel to take a relaxing shower only to find there was no hot water. I called the front desk and was informed that they had a power outage and that was the reason for this. Also, the ice machine on my floor was out of order and I had to go another floor to get ice. The next night the ice machine did not have any ice and went to another floor and it was empty as well. I ran into another guest who was having the same problem. A bell hop said he would bring up ice to both of us in a few minutes. I haven't seen that bag of ice yet. I did call down to the front desk and complained about the ice situation and also mentioned the no hot water deal from the night before. The person I spoke to said that there was a fire in the hotel the day before and that was the reason there wasn't any hot water and she would check on the ice. I told her this was my first stay at the hotel and I was not impressed. She informed me that she had stayed at the hotel herself and she thought it was fine. Anyway she tranferred me to someone else. This lady offered $50 off my room and a breakfest buffet comp for my inconvenience. I later ordered room service and requested ice. They sent a pitcher of ice water and 2 glasses of ice water. On the 3rd day, I was able to get ice from the ice machine and also had a ice bag (I didn't have one the 2nd day). The 4th day, housekeeping didn't empty the melted ice from the bag in the bucket, nor did they leave a fresh a bag. I emptied the water and guess what, no ice in the ice machine. I called down and they brought up a bag to me. The last night, no ice bag, but I was able to get ice from the ice machine. The hotel was very noisy. I had a pool view room. It was as if i was at the pool instead of my room. I could hear everything. The guests on my floor were noisy as well. I could even hear people walking down the hall in flip flops. I won't be staying at the RPH anymore. I'll go back to the PBH.


----------



## bubba's mom

dorisdvu said:


> I stayed for my first time at RPH 6-9-6-14 and I was not impressed at all. The first night (after a hot day at the park), I returned to the hotel to take a relaxing shower only to find there was no hot water. I called the front desk and was informed that they had a power outage and that was the reason for this. Also, the ice machine on my floor was out of order and I had to go another floor to get ice. The next night the ice machine did not have any ice and went to another floor and it was empty as well. I ran into another guest who was having the same problem. A bell hop said he would bring up ice to both of us in a few minutes. I haven't seen that bag of ice yet. I did call down to the front desk and complained about the ice situation and also mentioned the no hot water deal from the night before. The person I spoke to said that there was a fire in the hotel the day before and that was the reason there wasn't any hot water and she would check on the ice. I told her this was my first stay at the hotel and I was not impressed. She informed me that she had stayed at the hotel herself and she thought it was fine. Anyway she tranferred me to someone else. This lady offered $50 off my room and a breakfest buffet comp for my inconvenience. I later ordered room service and requested ice. They sent a pitcher of ice water and 2 glasses of ice water. On the 3rd day, I was able to get ice from the ice machine and also had a ice bag (I didn't have one the 2nd day). The 4th day, housekeeping didn't empty the melted ice from the bag in the bucket, nor did they leave a fresh a bag. I emptied the water and guess what, no ice in the ice machine. I called down and they brought up a bag to me. The last night, no ice bag, but I was able to get ice from the ice machine. The hotel was very noisy. I had a pool view room. It was as if i was at the pool instead of my room. I could hear everything. The guests on my floor were noisy as well. I could even hear people walking down the hall in flip flops. I won't be staying at the RPH anymore. I'll go back to the PBH.



Wow. 

You posted this EXACT same review on 3 different threads.

We get it already.  YOU didn't have a good stay.


----------



## damo

We stayed at RPR last week.  We had room 3224 (pool view) and 3223 (across the hall - lagoon view).  Both rooms were ready when we checked in at 7 am.  We had no issues --- everything was great (although we never went searching for ice).  We got our welcome gift and free CD the first day (YouFirst privileges).  No overcharges.  Everything was clean and the only noise we heard was the teenager in the next room (which was connected) complaining about something.  We just put the bolster on the floor at the door and that was the end of that.  

We didn't hear any noise from the pool at all.

We had requested that the rooms be close together by using the Contact Us page on the website and it worked great.


----------



## dorisdvu

bubba's mom said:


> Wow.
> 
> You posted this EXACT same review on 3 different threads.
> 
> We get it already.  YOU didn't have a good stay.



I guess I'm the only one who has ever done this.


----------



## bubba's mom

dorisdvu said:


> I guess I'm the only one who has ever done this.



In THREE separate threads...yes...at least in recent years that I've seen.  

There have been others who have posted IN a thread and then started an entire new thread about it.....


----------



## ClanHarrison

Bumping up for newbies.


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

damo said:


> We stayed at RPR last week.  We had room 3224 (pool view) and 3223 (across the hall - lagoon view).  Both rooms were ready when we checked in at 7 am.  We had no issues --- everything was great (although we never went searching for ice).  We got our welcome gift and free CD the first day (YouFirst privileges).  No overcharges.  Everything was clean and the only noise we heard was the teenager in the next room (which was connected) complaining about something.  We just put the bolster on the floor at the door and that was the end of that.
> 
> We didn't hear any noise from the pool at all.
> 
> We had requested that the rooms be close together by using the Contact Us page on the website and it worked great.



We are going to need rooms close by too.  Where your rooms in the dog tower?  Do you have pics of your view? Double queen or King? I'm glad you were able to get into your room that early!! Gives me hope!


----------



## damo

MaleficentandGoons said:


> We are going to need rooms close by too.  Where your rooms in the dog tower?  Do you have pics of your view? Double queen or King? I'm glad you were able to get into your room that early!! Gives me hope?



Sorry, no pictures, we've been so many times we forget to take pictures.  I'll start doing that from now on with room views and post them since we have been going 3 or 4 times a year lately.

One of our rooms was double (water view) and one was king(pond view).  We were not in the dog tower.  I really thought the pond view was gorgeous!


----------



## Javin917

Hi!  My husband and I are planning our first visit to Universal for this October and will be staying at RPR for two nights.  I have a waterview king room booked (cheapest AAA rate available).  We were hoping to be closest to the walkway to IoA (tend to walk over taking a boat) with a view of the park.  I requested Tower 1, higher floor, not a pool view room (partly for the noise and partly because I thought the pool view side would face away from the park).  Was that right?  

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## damo

Javin917 said:


> Hi!  My husband and I are planning our first visit to Universal for this October and will be staying at RPR for two nights.  I have a waterview king room booked (cheapest AAA rate available).  We were hoping to be closest to the walkway to IoA (tend to walk over taking a boat) with a view of the park.  I requested Tower 1, higher floor, not a pool view room (partly for the noise and partly because I thought the pool view side would face away from the park).  Was that right?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!



Pool view and water view are considered to be the same.  If you want park view from tower 1 make sure you request park view or else you may very well get pool view.


----------



## Javin917

Thanks for the reply!  The woman on the phone at reservations said that waterview would either mean pool or harbor view.  I asked for harbor view hoping that this was the side of tower 1 facing the park.  I can't tell from the various maps if that's the case or not. I am probably way over-planning this!


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

damo said:


> Sorry, no pictures, we've been so many times we forget to take pictures.  I'll start doing that from now on with room views and post them since we have been going 3 or 4 times a year lately.
> 
> One of our rooms was double (water view) and one was king(pond view).  We were not in the dog tower.  I really thought the pond view was gorgeous!


 Thanks.


----------



## damo

Javin917 said:


> Thanks for the reply!  The woman on the phone at reservations said that waterview would either mean pool or harbor view.  I asked for harbor view hoping that this was the side of tower 1 facing the park.  I can't tell from the various maps if that's the case or not. I am probably way over-planning this!



A week before you go, email them through the contact us page on the Loews website telling them exactly what you would like.


----------



## floridaorbust

Javin917 said:


> Thanks for the reply!  The woman on the phone at reservations said that waterview would either mean pool or harbor view.  I asked for harbor view hoping that this was the side of tower 1 facing the park.  I can't tell from the various maps if that's the case or not. I am probably way over-planning this!



We just arrived home from our trip 7-19 thru 7-23.  My wife and I were in room 1243 with a pond/ entrance bridge view(we were on the lower 2nd floor).  Her mom and brother were in rooms 1248 & 1250 both with views of the water taxi route and I think the park.  Any rooms in the upper floors 1?40-1?50 would have a park view.  Some one else may chime in on at which floor,3 or above, clear the trees and can see the park.

Another note for anyone interested, our party split and took two different routes from the walking path to our 2nd floor rooms and found that if you split off and go toward the main entrance through the lobby it was just a bit faster(hard to believe) for our group.  Had to keep the little ones away from seeing the pool late at night!


----------



## crabbie1

floridaorbust said:


> We just arrived home from our trip 7-19 thru 7-23.  My wife and I were in room 1243 with a pond/ entrance bridge view(we were on the lower 2nd floor).  Her mom and brother were in rooms 1248 & 1250 both with views of the water taxi route and I think the park.  Any rooms in the upper floors 1?40-1?50 would have a park view.  Some one else may chime in on at which floor,3 or above, clear the trees and can see the park.
> 
> Another note for anyone interested, our party split and took two different routes from the walking path to our 2nd floor rooms and found that if you split off and go toward the main entrance through the lobby it was just a bit faster(hard to believe) for our group.  Had to keep the little ones away from seeing the pool late at night!



We have a waterview booked so was going to ask for tower 1 or 3 floor 6 or 7 harbour view. Would this be looking at the park in the distance


----------



## ambersmom

We checked into RPR on the 6-30 for 5 nights, booked a pool view room via a uk booking site, at checkin we were asked if we would like to give our room up for a comp club room  we had room 7313, in this case 13 was definatly lucky for us, 

Had a fantastic stay, this was our second stay and hope to be back soon


----------



## bubba's mom

crabbie1 said:


> We have a waterview booked so was going to ask for tower 1 or 3 floor 6 or 7 harbour view. Would this be looking at the park in the distance



Tower 1 has view of IOA if you get the correct side...Tower 3 is pool/water view.



ambersmom said:


> We checked into RPR on the 6-30 for 5 nights, booked a pool view room via a uk booking site, at checkin we were asked if we would like to give our room up for a comp club room  we had room 7313, in this case 13 was definatly lucky for us,
> 
> Had a fantastic stay, this was our second stay and hope to be back soon



I think you mean room 3713...there is no room # beginning w/ a 7.  Just don't want to confuse peeps.


----------



## ambersmom

bubba's mom said:


> Tower 1 has view of IOA if you get the correct side...Tower 3 is pool/water view.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean room 3713...there is no room # beginning w/ a 7.  Just don't want to confuse peeps.



OOOPS, Thanks for pointing that out, yes you are right we were in 3713,


----------



## Tink431

After reading all the replies on this thread last night I sent a request in for Tower 1 Park view and by this morning I had a reply that my request was put on my reservation. So hopefully it will be honored when we get there.  It was worth a try. And thanks everyone for the heads up!


----------



## TraceyL

Room 3750 (Club)

2 queens (connecting door to 3748)

View of the highway - reasonably close to the lounge

TV & telephone u/s  

Room ready at 16:02 (we checked it at 7:30am   )

Extremely disappointed at the standard of service at RPR (apart from the Lounge) - will go back to HRH next trip


----------



## crabbie1

TraceyL said:


> Room 3750 (Club)
> 
> 2 queens (connecting door to 3748)
> 
> View of the highway - reasonably close to the lounge
> 
> TV & telephone u/s
> 
> Room ready at 16:02 (we checked it at 7:30am   )
> 
> Extremely disappointed at the standard of service at RPR (apart from the Lounge) - will go back to HRH next trip


Oh tracey sorry to hear that you had a bit of a raw deal. I was torn between the two resorts and when I read things like this it make me wonder if I should have chosen HRH. I suppose there is always someone who gets a poor deal and service. Its normally me Its my 40 th on the second day we ate RPR so I hope we dont get a highway view though I have paid for a waterview. I suppose its luck of the draw. I thought being club you would have had a better view than that.Ddi you not asked to be moved?
I suppose the amount of time spent in the room is minimal and if you are like me you dont like to complain. Once again sorry your stay wasnt so good


----------



## go2grl

Hi everyone!  Our first trip to Universal will be December 17-22 and I can't get over how great the information is I've read on here.  I didn't see this mentioned before, but I'm sorry if it has been asked and answered already:  We are thinking of upgrading to Club Level since it will only add $135 total for our 5 nights  and I was wondering if the CL rooms were only located in 1 tower on the 7th floor or if all 3 towers had CL on the 7th floor.  Also, any suggestion on which room to get or if there is any difference?  I'm not very concerned with park view vs water view, but I would like not to have a parking garage or brick wall as my view. 

Thanks for any information!

C


----------



## rpbert1

Club level is in Tower 3 only floor 7.
not sure about rooms, but 3700 etc even numbers would be good, maybe some one who stayed could give you more info


----------



## go2grl

Thanks! I'm trying to get everything written down so I can make sense of it all before I call the booking line.


----------



## cpl100

*Quote:  Room View Notes
3722 IOA Near Club Lounge
3719 Highway Near Club Lounge
3737 Highway
3725 Highway End Hallway - Private
3710 IOA/Pool King Room
3712 IOA/Pool Near Club Lounge
Room 3750 (Club)2 queens (connecting door to 3748) Highway, reasonably close to Lounge  *

Any recommendations for 2 queen club room (cannot be King), reasonably close but not on top of Club Lounge with a pool/IOA view?   Is 3712 or 3722 such a room?   Does anyone know which room numbers are closest to the lounge?  (I would prefer less noise than those.)

Thanks.


----------



## chimo2u

cpl100 said:


> *Quote:  Room View Notes
> 3722 IOA Near Club Lounge
> 3719 Highway Near Club Lounge
> 3737 Highway
> 3725 Highway End Hallway - Private
> 3710 IOA/Pool King Room
> 3712 IOA/Pool Near Club Lounge
> Room 3750 (Club)2 queens (connecting door to 3748) Highway, reasonably close to Lounge  *
> 
> Any recommendations for 2 queen club room (cannot be King), reasonably close but not on top of Club Lounge with a pool/IOA view?   Is 3712 or 3722 such a room?   Does anyone know which room numbers are closest to the lounge?  (I would prefer less noise than those.)
> 
> Thanks.



DELETE! Sorry, posted to wrong thread!


----------



## mmtwinmama

Tink431 said:


> After reading all the replies on this thread last night I sent a request in for Tower 1 Park view and by this morning I had a reply that my request was put on my reservation. So hopefully it will be honored when we get there.  It was worth a try. And thanks everyone for the heads up!



Tink431 - where do you send the request?  I booked directly through Universal, but went on the Royal Pacific website and sent a request through that.  I never received a response and this was weeks ago.  
Thanks!


----------



## Linda67

Hi everyone 
I have a standard room booked but would prefer not to be in Tower 2 as I think that is the pet friendly tower ?? (DH has an alergy)
Who/how do I send a request through to?
Any other tips for a good location for a standard room?
I would love a view of the parks but I guess that this is something you only get with a more expensive room
Thanks in advance


----------



## damo

You can email them through the "contact us" link on the RPR page on the Loews website.


----------



## Linda67

Great thanks
I will do that


----------



## DVC Jackie

We stayed in room 3750. No view to speak of-we didn't care-we didn't spend time looking out the window. It overlooked the highway/convention center. The room was convenient to the Club Room.
Jackie


----------



## schumigirl

We had the same room as last year 1531 which has a great view of the parks, nice to wake up to the Hulk and DR Doom testing.

However with 5 days to go we moved rooms due to an issue with our "neighbours" we got moved to room 1752 which had an even better view. Think we would ask for that one next time.


----------



## mdb78

Tower 1, 5th floor, room 1509.  We had a park view room.  You can see some river through the trees.  We were happy with our view.  Every time we looked out the window, it made us excited.  We didn't really see Dr. Doom or Hulk being tested, and I wanted to, but it's alright...  




Park view room by mdb78, on Flickr


----------



## tamaraten

Hi, I've read all 31 pages on this thread and am having a difficult time deciding which rooms to request.

We ordered two standard connecting rooms (DH and I have four kids, ages 6,8,10,12).

I figured it might be best to be closest to water taxi, in which case I understand Tower 3 is the route to go.  On the other hand, those park views from Tower 1 look beautiful.  Does anyone know whether we could get a good view (ie. not of highway, but of park or pool at least) from Tower 3 in connecting rooms, and if so, which rooms would they be for request? 

Or would it be better to go for Tower 1 with a (better?) view but be further from water taxi?  I've read about all the room numbers in Tower 1 with the beautiful park views, but not sure if any of them are connecting.

I've never been to Universal (or the hotels on it) so I'm not sure whether it's better to take water taxi or to walk to the parks.

any advice would be very appreciated!

thanks!


----------



## rpbert1

Its really not a big deal wether its Tower 1 or tower 3, as you are only talking about 30 secs between them to the Taxi.
 Tower 1 lift brings you out at the islands where you go up stairs to the Lounge, tower 3 brings you out at the opposite end of the Islands restaurant, probably about 50yds difference


----------



## tamaraten

rpbert1 said:


> Its really not a big deal wether its Tower 1 or tower 3, as you are only talking about 30 secs between them to the Taxi.
> Tower 1 lift brings you out at the islands where you go up stairs to the Lounge, tower 3 brings you out at the opposite end of the Islands restaurant, probably about 50yds difference



Wow, really?  I got the impression when I called the hotel that the tower 3 was SO much closer than tower 1.  (well, it's not an impression, that's actually what they said).  Thanks for the clarification.

Would you in that case go with Tower 1?

thanks for the reply.


----------



## rpbert1

Have stayed in both, but prefer tower 3 as the room we have had the last 4 years has a great view of the parks and pool area. We very seldom use the water taxi, usually quicker walking unless a taxi is there waiting.
 I would be happy with tower 1 as well, and have been there 3 times i think it is now.
 Like i said its not a great difference.
hope this works, pic of RPR exit tower 1 to tower 3 exit


----------



## damo

There are also staircases at the ends of some of the towers that make the walk shorter.  Great going down, but not going up!


----------



## tamaraten

rpbert1 said:


> Have stayed in both, but prefer tower 3 as the room we have had the last 4 years has a great view of the parks and pool area. We very seldom use the water taxi, usually quicker walking unless a taxi is there waiting.
> I would be happy with tower 1 as well, and have been there 3 times i think it is now.
> Like i said its not a great difference.
> hope this works, pic of RPR exit tower 1 to tower 3 exit



Thank you rpbert1!  That's a big help.  Do you happen to know of connecting rooms to recommend in tower 3 with a great view? (for standard).

thanks gain.


----------



## rpbert1

Sorry i dont, have only stayed in 3600 and its a \King Suite.
 maybe someone on here could tell you ,or phone the RPR direct and ask someone who deals with room assignments, a guy called Chris has helped us out there a few times.


----------



## tamaraten

rpbert1 said:


> Sorry i dont, have only stayed in 3600 and its a \King Suite.
> maybe someone on here could tell you ,or phone the RPR direct and ask someone who deals with room assignments, a guy called Chris has helped us out there a few times.



thanks!  Will do that.


----------



## jlovesee

So I have been reading this thread for a bit to get an idea of what request is good for Royal Pacific.  We had stayed here several years before and ended up with a highway view I would like to avoid that again if at all possible.

Right now we are booked in a standard king and would love a park view. and from what I have been reading the best request is for tower 1 rooms 1718-1933 odds or 1740-54 evens. I know at Disney its usually recommended to not put such a specific request for room #'s, so I am wondering if this has worked out ok for universal? 

Also is it still a good idea to not only have this noted on the reservation but also call the hotel about a week before arrival to reconfirm?

Thanks!

Jennifer


----------



## go2grl

cpl100 said:


> *Quote:  Room View Notes
> 3722 IOA Near Club Lounge
> 3719 Highway Near Club Lounge
> 3737 Highway
> 3725 Highway End Hallway - Private
> 3710 IOA/Pool King Room
> 3712 IOA/Pool Near Club Lounge
> Room 3750 (Club)2 queens (connecting door to 3748) Highway, reasonably close to Lounge  *
> 
> Any recommendations for 2 queen club room (cannot be King), reasonably close but not on top of Club Lounge with a pool/IOA view?   Is 3712 or 3722 such a room?   Does anyone know which room numbers are closest to the lounge?  (I would prefer less noise than those.)
> 
> Thanks.



Same questions as above, so giving this a bump.


----------



## PlutoLuvr

Is there still a phone number to call and speak to an RPR check-in rep for room requests?  I'd called before, and the same guy I spoke with on the phone ended up checking us in a couple days later.

I've just had horrible luck with anything email-related and Lowes hotels.


----------



## cpl100

rpbert1 said:


> Have stayed in both, but prefer tower 3 as the room we have had the last 4 years has a great view of the parks and pool area. We very seldom use the water taxi, usually quicker walking unless a taxi is there waiting.
> I would be happy with tower 1 as well, and have been there 3 times i think it is now.
> Like i said its not a great difference.
> hope this works, pic of RPR exit tower 1 to tower 3 exit



On the map, I am trying to determine which room is the one I requested (1733) and whether I should keep or change it when I call shortly.  Am I better off nearer the main hub (as shown by the red line) or towards the outer side of the tower?  I am SO confused and anxious about this.  Thanks for any insight/help/knowledge.  And Happy New Year!


----------



## rcraw45425

Just home on Wednesday, we were in Tower 3, Club floor, room 3736.  This was a king with pull out sofa, all the way at the end of the hall by stairwell, pool view.  Good location, not far away from the lounge, fairly quick walk to the elevator.  I will say that the rooms are pretty small, I can't imagine how crowded this room would be with two queens instead of the king.  Definitely smaller than HRH and PBR.  The lounge CMs     were great, very friendly and helpful and the food was good, and the encouraged you to "fill your plate" and go back for seconds!


----------



## bubba's mom

cpl100 said:


> On the map, I am trying to determine which room is the one I requested (1733) and whether I should keep or change it when I call shortly.  Am I better off nearer the main hub (as shown by the red line) or towards the outer side of the tower?  I am SO confused and anxious about this.  Thanks for any insight/help/knowledge.  And Happy New Year!



We stayed 2 doors down from that room last time we stayed there (1729).  We liked the location....but we walked everyday and didn't take the boat hardly at all....maybe once?  I'd keep your room.


----------



## koalensis

Last week I sent a fax to RPR asking for a park view room asignment. Do they send a feedback? or I´ve just to assume that they put my request in my reservation for May?

Thanks for your help and sorry for my english!


----------



## macraven

koalensis said:


> Last week I sent a fax to RPR asking for a park view room asignment. Do they send a feedback? or I´ve just to assume that they put my request in my reservation for May?
> 
> Thanks for your help and sorry for my english!



your english is good.

i suggest that you send another fax about 5 days from the time you should arrive at the hotel.

they will put a note on your reservation of your request for a park view.
they do not send you an email or call to confirm they have received your fax.

rooms are generally assigned 6 to 4 days prior of your arrival to the hotel.

hope this helps.


----------



## koalensis

macraven said:


> your english is good.
> 
> i suggest that you send another fax about 5 days from the time you should arrive at the hotel.
> 
> they will put a note on your reservation of your request for a park view.
> they do not send you an email or call to confirm they have received your fax.
> 
> rooms are generally assigned 6 to 4 days prior of your arrival to the hotel.
> 
> hope this helps.



Thanks a lot!


----------



## cheshireqt

Our RPR room was 1544.  We had a fabulous view of Hulk roller coaster and a little of the park.  Parks closed early enough and/or we stayed out late enough, that we had a nice quiet sleep too.  On a side note, DH always wants to be 1st in the park, but kids and I like to sleep in a bit on vacation, until at least 8AM.  He would open the curtains and do a little dance..."looook the coaster is already running, you guys need to move it."


----------



## Disney 4 2

Just got back today.

I faxed my room request the week before and got a e-mail from the front desk supervisor the same day.

I request (2) connecting rooms in Tower #1, Queen beds, Park view.

I gave examples of rooms 1729 and 1733 not knowing those were upgrades.

The supervisor said she could not upgrade me for free prior to arrival because the hotel was booked for a convention but she would reserve the same rooms on a lower level.

We were on the 3rd floor and had a view of the Hulk and Doctor Doom towers.

We loved the location of the room.  They were a short walk to the lobby out the door and 10 minutes to the IOA.


----------



## CherylMomOf3

I called 2 different times and was told there are no suites on club level.  Had to settle for 2 standard connecting rooms.  I think I will call a few days ahead of my trip to see if we can upgrade.  We will have a great time anyway, it's just that with a family of 5 we were used to the 2 bedroom suite.


----------



## ShelsGoingToDisney

I am at the RPR now. We were supposed to fly home this morning but giant snowstorm has caused us to be "snowed in" here until Friday.

Thank God we bought 1 AP for the discount. We have saved so much and now our 3 extra nights are only $139 instead of the much higher rates.

Our park tickets are used up so can't go there. I think we might head to Cocoa Beach to spend our snow day today. We will also do Citywalk, DTD, Winter Summerland mini golf and maybe go ride the monorail at WDW for fun! LOL!

I really like the RPR. Staff is nice, clean, great pool! Only thing that bugs me is parking fee and no frig!


----------



## cajunaggie

Thanks to everyone for all the info on here. We are going in May & have Club level (37__). I don't really care about our view bc we will be in park &/or pool.
I will be requesting a room by the elevators bc my son has Muscular Dystrophy & after a long day @ the park he has a hard time walking


----------



## Debs Hill

We are also on club level for the first time......can anyone tell me which tower the club rooms are in and what this is near?!! Thanks so much!
Debx


----------



## Ohiodislover

cheshireqt said:


> Our RPR room was 1544.  We had a fabulous view of Hulk roller coaster and a little of the park.  Parks closed early enough and/or we stayed out late enough, that we had a nice quiet sleep too.  On a side note, DH always wants to be 1st in the park, but kids and I like to sleep in a bit on vacation, until at least 8AM.  He would open the curtains and do a little dance..."looook the coaster is already running, you guys need to move it."





Disney 4 2 said:


> Just got back today.
> 
> I faxed my room request the week before and got a e-mail from the front desk supervisor the same day.
> 
> I request (2) connecting rooms in Tower #1, Queen beds, Park view.
> 
> I gave examples of rooms 1729 and 1733 not knowing those were upgrades.
> 
> The supervisor said she could not upgrade me for free prior to arrival because the hotel was booked for a convention but she would reserve the same rooms on a lower level.
> 
> We were on the 3rd floor and had a view of the Hulk and Doctor Doom towers.
> 
> We loved the location of the room.  They were a short walk to the lobby out the door and 10 minutes to the IOA.



Were these standard view, or something else?  I have a standard view room booked.


----------



## cajunaggie

Club Level is in Tower 3 on 7th floor. I have read that sometimes if their is a real rush, RPR will put people on 6th floor also.


----------



## Harry Potter

Stayed at the RPR for 4 nights in June 13 - June 17, 2010 during the opening week of the Wizarding World of Harry Potter. It was my first ever experience of a Universal Orlando Hotel. I was not disappointed.

I was in Tower 3 on the 6th floor I think (cannot remember room number) and was facing across the interstate (bad view). However I only spent nighttime in the room so the view was not a problem for me personally.

Coming from London, UK, this trip cost me around £1500 ($2800?), which is very expensive considering I was only staying 4 nights. BUT, the price included a return flight from Gatwick on Virgin Atlantic and an unlimited 14-day 2 park ticket with free unlimited Universal Express all included in the price.

My opinions of the room were very good. Very atmospheric, and nicely themed in the main room area. The bathroom was small and not anything special. I liked the flatscreen TV which has numerous channels.

The room was clean and well upkept. I had replacements of the free water and cookies twice during my 4 night stay. Room service was called on my final night to order a meal.

I had trouble phoning room service, and eventually had to go downstairs to the reception to inform somebody that I was having problems. Eventually it was sorted and my food arrived.

The man serving me the food for service kept addressing me by my name (Mr. _____) which I thought was waaaay too formal, and I didn't like the way he just came into my room and made himself at home. I would have prefered it if he gave it to me on the trolley at my door, rather than wheel it into my room and wait for me to sit down.

The personal safe in the closet is a nice addition, no problems using that.

One thing I did think of a lot was where are the fire exits? Nobody told me where they were, nor were there fire evacuation directions on the back of my door (which I thought was law in UK, maybe not in US). 

I did not use the swimming pool but it looked amazing. Again, very nicely themed. The restaurants looked very good too, perhaps a little 1990s, but still very nicely themed to the Hawaiian, Fijian Island legend.

The walkway from the hotel to the park is astounding. I videoed the whole journey while walking on my handicam. Beautiful gardens and water.

The staff at RPR were a pleasure, from the bag handling guys, to the guy at Reception, and even an old lady in the hotel giftshop who who was very friendly and talkative when I went to buy some Coke and Lay's.

On my day of departure, my Mears shuttle was not picking me up until 3pm, so I was not going to waste a halfday of more Wizarding World of Harry Potter. I effectively checked out of my room and was allowed to leave my bags with the baggage handlers, while I went back to the parks. I was even offered a free complimentary shower at the hotel gym when I got back from the parks before my journey to the airport (great touch).

I would recommend RPR to everybody. There are evidences that it is a 4 star hotel (as opposed to a 5 star hotel), but it is the cheapest onsite hotel, and nowadays with WWoHP I feel you really do need to stay onsite (if you can afford it) to get the maximum benefits such as Unlimited Express and the extra hour in the morning. In that regard RPR gives you absolutely everything for a week or so onsite.


----------



## rteezgirl




----------



## micDreamin

Bump


----------



## dottybean

Just got home yesterday. We had room 1752. We had a great view of the park. We could see hogwarts, hogsmeade, hulk, dr doom and rip ride rocket! It was a great room


----------



## Ohiodislover

dottybean said:


> Just got home yesterday. We had room 1752. We had a great view of the park. We could see hogwarts, hogsmeade, hulk, dr doom and rip ride rocket! It was a great room



Was this a standard view or something else.   I am so worried that our view will be of the dumpster


----------



## dottybean

This was a standard room, pool view is what you pay extra for, and you cant see the park from those rooms.

I called the reception desk of the hotel about 4 days before our trip and requested either tower 1 or 2 (didnt want the smoking rooms) high level, park view. We got exactly that, and the top floor too, so no noisy footsteps above us either.


----------



## heatherenae71

dottybean said:


> This was a standard room, pool view is what you pay extra for, and you cant see the park from those rooms.
> 
> I called the reception desk of the hotel about 4 days before our trip and requested either tower 1 or 2 (didnt want the smoking rooms) high level, park view. We got exactly that, and the top floor too, so no noisy footsteps above us either.



That's awesome!  It sounds like a perfect view!


----------



## Ohiodislover

dottybean said:


> This was a standard room, pool view is what you pay extra for, and you cant see the park from those rooms.
> 
> I called the reception desk of the hotel about 4 days before our trip and requested either tower 1 or 2 (didnt want the smoking rooms) high level, park view. We got exactly that, and the top floor too, so no noisy footsteps above us either.




Perfect!!  Thank you for the information


----------



## patster734

I thought that the 7th floor is club level.  Dottybean, were you booked at club level?


----------



## Bluer101

patster734 said:


> I thought that the 7th floor is club level.  Dottybean, were you booked at club level?



Club level is 7th floor tower 3.


----------



## cheshireqt

Ohiodislover said:


> Were these standard view, or something else?  I have a standard view room booked.



We booked standard, I think it might have been a free upgrade to themepark view?


----------



## ToyStory

I thought those rooms were standard rooms.   Have they changed?


----------



## Bluer101

ToyStory said:


> I thought those rooms were standard rooms.   Have they changed?



Theme park view is standard. Water view is pool.


----------



## ToyStory

Bluer101 said:


> Theme park view is standard. Water view is pool.



Thanks.  I thought I might of missed something that there is a new category of rooms.


----------



## Bluer101

ToyStory said:


> Thanks.  I thought I might of missed something that there is a new category of rooms.



Now that I just looked at the website it reads:

Standard Guest Rooms:
Enter a tropical paradise in one of our inviting Standard rooms in Orlando, featuring plush furnishings, tranquil colors and exceptional amenities.

Water View Rooms
Enjoy all the comforts of our Standard Guest Room with a view. Gaze out at the spectacular lagoon pool *or catch the breathtaking sunset over the waterways that connect the resort to the theme parks.*

So maybe they changed it. I know if those rooms are available at checkin they normally give them out.


----------



## Pembo

We stayed in 2109. Tower 2, first floor. Our room overlooked the croquet field...if we could see past the foilage. lol

It actually was a great location. We were steps away from Jake's and didn't have to use the elevator much.

Funny story, I had just checked in and was headed to find the room. I got on an elevator w/o realizing it was going up first. There was another guest who asked what floor, I said 1. He said "what's down there?" I said my room. He said I didn't know there were any rooms down there as he pushed for the 7th floor. 

This was our first time at RPH and we loved it. I was happy with my room bc it was READY when we checked in at noon on a stormy Thursday.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Last August we stayed in tower 1.  I cannot remember the room number, and would like to request the same for this year.

I know we were on the first floor.  Our window looked towards the pool, although a bunch of foliage blocked most of the view(that was fine for us).
And we were 1 or 2 rooms away from exiting the side door onto the walking path that comes out by Margaritaville.

Does anyone know the approximate room number?  We really liked the quiet location and ease of walking to the parks.


----------



## Tink&SquirtsMom

We are making our first trip to Universal this June for WWOHP. We just switched our reservation from HRH to RPR (the family was split half and half so I went with the savings!). I read that some of RPR rooms have a view of Hogwarts. Can anyone give me a recommendation on what room/location to request to get this view. 

We are booked in a Waterview room which says: _Gaze out at the spectacular lagoon pool or catch the breathtaking sunset over the waterways that connect the resort to the theme parks._ So I am really hoping for the theme park view.


----------



## cmesq61

Just spent a nice 5 days at RPR.  We were in 1525, with a fabulous view of the canal and Isalnds.  We could hear the screams from the Hulk and other rides.  We also had 1524 across the hall with a fabulous pool view.  Both rooms lovely, great views.  Housekeeping wonderful.  The bathroom in 1525 is handicapped accessible, although not a roll in shower, which was so awesome for me.  We had not requested a handicapped room but I think when the desk clerk saw me in my WC she put us in that room.  So nice.


----------



## J'aime Paris

J'aime Paris said:


> Last August we stayed in tower 1.  I cannot remember the room number, and would like to request the same for this year.
> 
> I know we were on the first floor.  Our window looked towards the pool, although a bunch of foliage blocked most of the view(that was fine for us).
> And we were 1 or 2 rooms away from exiting the side door onto the walking path that comes out by Margaritaville.
> 
> Does anyone know the approximate room number?  We really liked the quiet location and ease of walking to the parks.



I'm bumping this up to see if anyone can help


----------



## rpbert1

probably about 1224 or around that, some posts on here could give you a better idea


----------



## Sazzo'sMommy

Where are the King Suites located? We have two reserved for July. Could they be located close to each other?  Thanks!


----------



## Bluer101

We just got back and stayed in 1729, very nice view again. We have stayed beside it and below on 1529. But the 7th floor theme park view is the best.


----------



## Harry Potter

I stayed in 3423. It was a garden view room, with a great big palm tree outside the window which meant I needed the lights on all the time. As soon as I checked in I went to IOA, and when I got back at about 10.30pm, I realised I hadn't bothered to make a note of my room number, which meant that I had to go to Reception and ask them for my number.  I had some ID with me luckily, otherwise there may have been a problem.

This is a 2 minute tour of my room from 6 days ago:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqgiTA_t_lE


----------



## mischief32

ROOM 3726 Club Level with a pool theme  park view.  Great view and this was just the luck of the draw and we were the winner...  Maids were there early to clean as we were on our way out.


----------



## Bluer101

Here is some pictures 1729. From left to right.


----------



## sassyredhead

Just back from room 1549 at RPR.  Fabulous room!  It was a standard garden view, and the view was of the lagoon/palm trees. Very relaxing and tropical.  Wonderful hotel!


----------



## damo

We were 1547 and had the view of the front entrance trees and water to look at.  It was quite pretty but there were big palm trees.


----------



## sassyredhead

damo said:


> We were 1547 and had the view of the front entrance trees and water to look at.  It was quite pretty but there were big palm trees.



We were just a few doors down 6-5 through 6-8!  Here was our view.  We didn' have the large palms blocking the view of the lagoon.


----------



## tinydancer09

damo said:


> We were 1547 and had the view of the front entrance trees and water to look at.  It was quite pretty but there were big palm trees.



That's pretty. Is that a normal "garden view" or whatever it's called at RPH?


----------



## damo

tinydancer09 said:


> That's pretty. Is that a normal "garden view" or whatever it's called at RPH?



That is a standard view.  I didn't request anything and that is what I was assigned.  The walk to the parks from there is good because you just do down the staircase and it puts you out onto the path much closer than if you were in the other two towers.


----------



## samepoohdifferentday

View from room 3735. Close to the stairs.
99 stairs down to the path to Tchoup Chop and the boat dock.


----------



## AustinTink

Room 2640. I'm not a fan of tower two. It seemed like we were furthest away from everything. I'm requesting tower 3 next time so we can be close to the boat dock and pool.


----------



## Mom3girls

Are club level rooms all in one tower??  If so which tower?  Trying to see if I should request something or not.


----------



## macraven

tower 3


----------



## samepoohdifferentday

Mom3girls said:


> Are club level rooms all in one tower??  If so which tower?  Trying to see if I should request something or not.


All in tower 3, floor 7.


----------



## CodyBoy

Do you know if they will do anything special for Birthday's (18th) and/or
20th wedding anniversary, should we mention this to them? we already have a kids suite reserved so not sure there is much upgrading possible.


----------



## macraven

CodyBoy said:


> Do you know if they will do anything special for Birthday's (18th) and/or
> 20th wedding anniversary, should we mention this to them? we already have a kids suite reserved so not sure there is much upgrading possible.



at the hotel:
you can order a cake in advance.
contact the hotel and pay for it in advance.

you can tell them what day and time you want it brought to your room.

at the parks:

go to guest services and request a birthday sticker to wear.
you never know what will happen be letting it be known of your special day.


----------



## RMulieri

Sazzo'sMommy said:


> Where are the King Suites located? We have two reserved for July. Could they be located close to each other?  Thanks!



BUMP
Want to know the answer too


----------



## macraven

probably not.


i have stayed in king suites for the past 5 years at rph.

last year on the upper floor, they changed one suite to a regular room.

i had the suite near the elevators.


for the lower floors, 
maybe they were untouched....?

so to answer your question, maybe it depends on the tower you are staying if the king suites will be close to each other.

i stayed in tower 3 last year and the suites were not close to each other.


----------



## cuddlykp

dottybean said:


> This was a standard room, pool view is what you pay extra for, and you cant see the park from those rooms.
> 
> I called the reception desk of the hotel about 4 days before our trip and requested either tower 1 or 2 (didnt want the smoking rooms) high level, park view. We got exactly that, and the top floor too, so no noisy footsteps above us either.




Ok so let me get this straight because I just booked a waterview room which is more expensive....I am paying extra for a view of a pool and won't see the park? So I am better off switching to a standard for a better view? I am so confused,lol. HELP!!!!

Some are saying that the rooms in the 1700's are water and park views and some say they are just park views. Are they standard or upgraded water views?

I may need to call and switch my rate! I don't want to request a room on that floor but pay for an upgrade. Good thing I am not going until November!


----------



## cuddlykp

Tink&SquirtsMom said:


> We are making our first trip to Universal this June for WWOHP. We just switched our reservation from HRH to RPR (the family was split half and half so I went with the savings!). I read that some of RPR rooms have a view of Hogwarts. Can anyone give me a recommendation on what room/location to request to get this view.
> 
> We are booked in a Waterview room which says: _Gaze out at the spectacular lagoon pool or catch the breathtaking sunset over the waterways that connect the resort to the theme parks._ So I am really hoping for the theme park view.



Does anyone know which rooms DO have a view of the waterways that connect the resort to the theme parks as opposed to a pool view?

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

cuddlykp said:


> Ok so let me get this straight because I just booked a waterview room which is more expensive....I am paying extra for a view of a pool and won't see the park? So I am better off switching to a standard for a better view? I am so confused,lol. HELP!!!!
> 
> Some are saying that the rooms in the 1700's are water and park views and some say they are just park views. Are they standard or upgraded water views?
> 
> I may need to call and switch my rate! I don't want to request a room on that floor but pay for an upgrade. Good thing I am not going until November!




if you requested a water view:

if you are in tower 2, you can get a view of the water canal.
if you are in towers 1 or 3, you have a variety of water views.

the pools or the water canal that you are transported on or the water taxi dock.

let me find the chart that will show you the location of the rooms at rph.
it might take me a few minutes to pull it up.

i'll pm it to you when i find it.


----------



## cuddles

Thanks I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Paging Mr. Morrow

what does the view look like in a standard room?


----------



## macraven

could be part of the view of the park, the highway, the grounds, the canal, the pool, parking garage, front entrance, etc, really depends on which tower you are in.


there could be more highway views in tower 2.

even numbers in T3 stretching down the hallway from the elevators, usually have the better views in my opinion.
maybe i shouldn't say that as the hotel does have different wings to it.


----------



## Paging Mr. Morrow

delete


----------



## cuddles

gschmerl said:


> Yes it is a standard room.



I am confused...on the site Room77, that room is stated as a waterview room not a standard, but since you have actually stayed it I will take your word for it.


----------



## cuddles

dottybean said:


> Just got home yesterday. We had room 1752. We had a great view of the park. We could see hogwarts, hogsmeade, hulk, dr doom and rip ride rocket! It was a great room



So did you book a standard or waterview room? I ask because there seems to be some confusion as to what kind of rooms these are.
Some have said that room 1733 is a standard room yet when someone else tried to book they were told it was an upgradable room which would means it's considered a waterview room, so confused still lol.


----------



## Bluer101

cuddles said:


> So did you book a standard or waterview room? I ask because there seems to be some confusion as to what kind of rooms these are.
> Some have said that room 1733 is a standard room yet when someone else tried to book they were told it was an upgradable room which would means it's considered a waterview room, so confused still lol.



Every time we go we have a water view room since gold status. We are normally put in tower 1 facing the parks. We enjoy this view over the actual pool view. We get the free upgrade to water view with the Loews You First program. With that being said I can only assume that the park views from tower 1 are upgraded rooms. 

I know years ago when we stayed onsite at RPR for the first time we booked a standard room and was given a park view room. But the reason we got that room was because of the 3 hour checkin problem we went through with the room not being ready until 6:30 pm. They apologized and said if you hang tight for another 15 minutes we have a room that won't disappoint. 

But when it all comes down to paying for an upgrade, I would not do it. We are the type of people that do not spend much time in the room but around the hotel and common areas. 

Also before our gold status we have stayed in all floors of tower 3 and 1 but never tower 2. Some rooms have had views of the highway, parking lot, front entrance, and lots of trees.


----------



## cuddlykp

Ok since there is some confusion over whether rooms 1733 and 1754 are standard or waterview I decided to call the hotel and ask and they are WATERVIEW not standard rooms. If you booked standard and ended up in one of these rooms it means you recieved a free upgrade!

This means I once again have to change my ressie...sigh.


----------



## hftmrock

cuddlykp said:


> Ok since there is some confusion over whether rooms 1733 and 1754 are standard or waterview I decided to call the hotel and ask and they are WATERVIEW not standard rooms. If you booked standard and ended up in one of these rooms it means you recieved a free upgrade!
> 
> This means I once again have to change my ressie...sigh.




I have to disagree with this...

7 years ago my family went and we got room 1733. I faxed them and asked for this room. I only paid for a standard room. this room was delayed in getting made up and they asked if we wanted to upgrade to a waterview. We told them we wanted this room and we waited and got it.

We just got back a few weeks ago and again asked (via fax) for 1733. We ended up with 1731 and again I only paid for a standard room. 

I do not believe this is a waterview upgraded room. 

I realized you called but I find it strange that I paid for a standard room twice, asked for this room and got it without paying for an upgrade. I have heard many others too got this room standard


----------



## macraven

a standard room can be any view.


hftmrock is correct about this.


depending on which hotel you will stay, it can be listed as a standard garden view or standard water view, etc....




if you book water view, it has an additional charge.

there are times you can book standard room and get a water view without having to pay extra for it.


----------



## cuddlykp

macraven said:


> a standard room can be any view.
> 
> 
> hftmrock is correct about this.
> 
> 
> depending on which hotel you will stay, it can be listed as a standard garden view or standard water view, etc....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you book water view, it has an additional charge.
> 
> there are times you can book standard room and get a water view without having to pay extra for it.




Should I change my ressie back to a standard and ask for this room or one similiar? HELP MACRAVEN HELP! Time is running out for me,lol!


----------



## cuddlykp

Does anyone have the email address to request a certain room? I can't find it on the website.


----------



## hftmrock

its certainly a risk to try to get a specific room but I was successful 2 out of 2 times and there were in a fairly busy time.

once I faxed and I think I emailed the other time. I would do both to be sure

the info is here on this page

http://www.universalorlando.com/Resort-Information/Contact-Us.aspx

good luck and let us know

Fax: 407-503-3010

There is an icon that says 'Have a Question for Universal Orlando? Email us. Click here.'


I would definately do the fax if I had a choice


----------



## cuddlykp

Thanks!


----------



## cuddlykp

hftmrock said:


> I have to disagree with this...
> 
> 7 years ago my family went and we got room 1733. I faxed them and asked for this room. I only paid for a standard room. this room was delayed in getting made up and they asked if we wanted to upgrade to a waterview. We told them we wanted this room and we waited and got it.
> 
> We just got back a few weeks ago and again asked (via fax) for 1733. We ended up with 1731 and again I only paid for a standard room.
> 
> I do not believe this is a waterview upgraded room.
> 
> I realized you called but I find it strange that I paid for a standard room twice, asked for this room and got it without paying for an upgrade. I have heard many others too got this room standard



Well then I guess the people who work at the hotel have no clue as to what kind of rooms they have lol.

I am taking a chance and changed to a standard room and hope for the best. I will request certain rooms a week before we go and let you guys know how it all worked out.


----------



## Lycaon

I forgot to share my room assignment from last year, but I was in 1348. Standard 2 Queen, third (lobby) floor, Tower 1. The location was nice, it was quiet (despite connecting to another room) and at night, I could see the IOA lighthouse shining through the foliage.

I got 1130 this time, another Standard 2 Queen in Tower 1, this time on the Ground floor. It was very quiet during the day, but it was also right next to the pool, so at night I had to put up with the pool music booming until at least 10:30... not fun when you want to get up at 6 AM to get ready for your day.  I also had problems getting the in-room WiFi to work. Was on the phone with support for an hour and they eventually gave up. If I'm able to make it back next year, I'd prefer a different room.


----------



## hftmrock

cuddlykp said:


> Well then I guess the people who work at the hotel have no clue as to what kind of rooms they have lol.
> 
> I am taking a chance and changed to a standard room and hope for the best. I will request certain rooms a week before we go and let you guys know how it all worked out.



If you dont get the room that you want and its not busy, you will probably be able to upgrade to a waterview and it might even be cheaper.

Only thing I will say is that both times they gave me the room I wanted but I had to wait until 4pm to get it. But you can go to the park or the pool so its not a big deal to me.


----------



## macraven

cuddlykp said:


> Should I change my ressie back to a standard and ask for this room or one similiar? HELP MACRAVEN HELP! Time is running out for me,lol!



sorry, i'm late for this party...........


if you really want a certain view and nothing else will be acceptable, make your ressie reflect it.
if it costs more, but you will be happy, then go with it.


if you are trying to save money, and willing to take a chance of a free upgrade, then go that route and change your reservation to a cheaper room.


not all water views are great.
you might get a view of the water canal that is opposite of the park view.


a lot of the free upgrades depend on if you are a youfirst member.
those peeps have a good possibility to a free upgrade from a standard room to a water view/ parkview.

earlier check ins with a requests, also have an edge for the upgrade if rooms are available.

also, it depends on when you are checking in.
weekend check ins incur more rooms being occupied.
the date/month also is involved.

if you go in a low season, many do get free upgrades.
if you go in a time period where the hotel is around a 95% occupancy level, the chances are not as great of the free upgrade.

if you fax in a request, make it 6 days out from your arrival date.
the TM that places guests in rooms usually does the assignment maybe 4 days out.  I have been told that before but have no actual fact if that really is the case.

if you want to change your ressie to a standard room, call the hotel and ask them if they hotel has many bookings for the time period you will be there.

also ask them if many water / park views could be available for your dates.

If you find out that there are only a handful of water view rooms left, you might want to keep the ressie you already made.


----------



## cuddlykp

Thanks Macraven....you are a wealth of information.


----------



## macraven




----------



## hftmrock

cuddlykp said:


> Well then I guess the people who work at the hotel have no clue as to what kind of rooms they have lol.
> 
> I am taking a chance and changed to a standard room and hope for the best. I will request certain rooms a week before we go and let you guys know how it all worked out.



I think you are there right now... I hope you got a good room. please let us know


----------



## LoserMomma

We were in 2306.  It was lovely.


----------



## dolphindolls2

Bluer101 said:


> We just got back and stayed in 1729, very nice view again. We have stayed beside it and below on 1529. But the 7th floor theme park view is the best.



Is 1729 Club level?


----------



## Bluer101

dolphindolls2 said:


> Is 1729 Club level?



Nope, it's tower 1 top floor, club is tower 3.

The best way to tell the rooms are,

The first number is the tower, 1,2,3.

The next number is the floor, 1-7.

The next 2 numbers is the room number.


----------



## dolphindolls2

Thanks so much, that was so helpful




Bluer101 said:


> Nope, it's tower 1 top floor, club is tower 3.
> 
> The best way to tell the rooms are,
> 
> The first number is the tower, 1,2,3.
> 
> The next number is the floor, 1-7.
> 
> The next 2 numbers is the room number.


----------



## cuddlykp

As some of you may know from my trip report we didn't get any of the rooms I requested or even the tower we requested but I think it had to do we the fact that we checked in after 3pm. I am sure if we had arrived in the morning we would have gotten one of them. No big deal because we had a great room, tower 2, top floor, 2745, standard room with a great view of IOA and the Hulk coaster, just what we wanted! It was a corner room next to the ice machine but we never heard the ice machine or anyone at all really. It was quite a walk from the elevators which was what I asked for but next time I might ask for a closer one,lol...a little too far if you ask me! I will post pics of the view if I son ever emails them to me...kids!

I think next time I will ask for Tower 3 as it is the closest to the ferry.
Tower 2 is the furthest for those of you wondering.

Beautiful resort, it is the only place we will stay at from now on.

P.s. since we didn't get one of our choices the desk clerk made sure we liked the room we did get, and showed us pictures of the view before we took it so very happy with that.


----------



## Bluer101

We just got back yesterday and this time we got put in 1716. It was one of the middle rooms, pool view, shaped like a fat pie wedge. It was nice with a little extra room due to the pie shape configuration. The bath room is laid out a little different but was nice also.


----------



## cuddlykp

Ok so would love to share my pics of the view but I have no clue as to how to insert pics in here, anyone help?


----------



## Bluer101

cuddlykp said:


> Ok so would love to share my pics of the view but I have no clue as to how to insert pics in here, anyone help?



You need to upload your photos to a website like photobucket, then you link the photos into your post.


----------



## cuddlykp

ok so I have dowmloaded the pics to photobucket and its giving me a choice of links to select but all it does is let me post the link, how do I put the actual pic here in the body of the message. If someone can email me privately and help with this I would really appreciate it. I am so useless with this kind of stuff!


----------



## Bluer101

cuddlykp said:


> ok so I have dowmloaded the pics to photobucket and its giving me a choice of links to select but all it does is let me post the link, how do I put the actual pic here in the body of the message. If someone can email me privately and help with this I would really appreciate it. I am so useless with this kind of stuff!



Check this thread out.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2447483


----------



## cuddlykp

Room 2745, standard room. Thanks Bluer!


----------



## PlutoLuvr

Wow, Cuddly, we were neighbors.  We were in room 2744.  Small world!


----------



## cuddlykp

Were you there Nov 18-24? If  so I think I saw you come out of the room,lol.
That's hilarious!


----------



## Sillyminny40

We are there first week of January for 4 days. Very excited! Never been to HRH.


----------



## klmall

Room 3301 from Dec. 18 - 20. First room on the Main lobby floor on the left in this tower. Some noise from everyone who walks by. 

Not happy with this hotel or room but since we had requested a room for someone with limited mobility this is what we got! Windows opened onto greenery and green utility boxes (haven't uploaded my pictures yet!) and while convenient, the windows are also overlooked directly by the Concierge area of the Main Lobby. You can't really keep your drapes open at all!

When we checked in at 10:00 AM we were told several times that we would be called when the room was ready. Never happened!!!

Eventually we wandered back to the hotel at 4:30 pm; exhausted and asked again for our room. "Oh, we forgot to call you. Sorry. We gave your original room away. We'll find you another."  We waited awhile (10 minutes) and then had to turn our cards in to be re-done. I was not happy.

Finally we went to the room, found cheerios on the floor and never got the fridge unlocked for our sodas etc. But we were tired after 6 days at Disney and our day at Universal.

Whoever designed these rooms forgot to put in sufficient outlets! Both outlets on the headboard wall are filled with the clock and lamps and there are no outlets on the window wall. We had brought an extension cord but it would have done little to help us.

We ended up charging the ECV in the vanity area by the sink; what a nuisance. So the ECV partially blocked access to the sink.

The grout for the floor tile in the bathroom was positively grungy black in places. It was clean in other places so I can only assume that the mopping is at fault. I really hated to think about how it was cleaned....

DS and I went down to ride the boat for early access to WWOHP but the line was almost back to the hotel itself so we ended up walking over; not a problem really for us but there were nowhere near enough boats running even at 6:30 am. This was on Sunday, Dec. 19th so maybe being on the weekend was the problem.

FWIW - We did enjoy the room service dinner the first night; decent food and lovely service. And the Keurig coffee was perhaps the best thing in the room! 

We have stayed at the HRH and loved it but I doubt that we will ever return to Universal; just too much of a bad taste in our mouths.


----------



## Southernmiss

RPH room 2751 standard 2 queen.  Adjoins to 2749--helpful since we had family in that room.  Requested to be near them.  Had 3 rooms of friends/family next to each other.  

Very comfortable hotel--a few details missing that Disney resorts does better, but nothing huge to deter us from staying there again.  

Early park entry and front of the line are the advantage.

Easy boat ride or walk to and from parks.

Parking lot filled up parked in overflow parking on Sunday night, however, it was closer to Tower 2 where we stayed.  Had we known that, we would have parked in the overflow to begin with.

All hotel staff most courteous, friendly and helpful. 

Kids enjoyed the pool with constant water temp of 82 degrees.

Rooms can sleep 5 people--we did with our own air mattress and bedding.  

Wish they had some sort of counter service --resort food is expensive!!

Ate most of the time what we brought or at City Walk Burger King, Pastamore counter service, and park food.


----------



## JessicaR

bumping


----------



## macraven

_also lending a hand here_


----------



## JessicaR

bumping for disneywith3boys


----------



## sn00zn

From reading this thread, I love the sound of the rooms in tower 1 that are near the stairs and walking path, quiet, far from elevator, nice view of the park. In the past we've always gotten one standard queen room for our family of five, but this year we are springing for two connecting rooms. Does anyone know which standard queens fitting the description above are connecting rooms? If not, I guess I'll just let the hotel know what I want a few days before and hope for the best!


----------



## JessicaR

sn00zn said:


> From reading this thread, I love the sound of the rooms in tower 1 that are near the stairs and walking path, quiet, far from elevator, nice view of the park. In the past we've always gotten one standard queen room for our family of five, but this year we are springing for two connecting rooms. Does anyone know which standard queens fitting the description above are connecting rooms? If not, I guess I'll just let the hotel know what I want a few days before and hope for the best!



Are you looking for 2 queens to connect? I think the connecting rooms are a king to a dbl. queen.


----------



## damo

JessicaR said:


> Are you looking for 2 queens to connect? I think the connecting rooms are a king to a dbl. queen.



There have been a few reports of connecting queens.


----------



## JessicaR

damo said:


> There have been a few reports of connecting queens.



Yes you are correct, just called. They have a limited amount of standard queen connecting to queen and waterview the same. Request only, but she did say they would confirm for families with children staying in the connecting room.


----------



## sn00zn

Jessica, thanks for doing my leg-work for me! (I do hate talking on the phone to.... people <shudder>) I can see where most people would want the king connecting to the double queens. But in our case, we're willing to sacrifice parental privacy so all three kids can have a real bed of their own.

Since they are limited and we're checking in late, I will definitely call a few days ahead to remind them, even though it is noted on our reservation. 

Thanks!


----------



## JessicaR

sn00zn said:


> Jessica, thanks for doing my leg-work for me! (I do hate talking on the phone to.... people <shudder>) I can see where most people would want the king connecting to the double queens. But in our case, we're willing to sacrifice parental privacy so all three kids can have a real bed of their own.
> 
> Since they are limited and we're checking in late, I will definitely call a few days ahead to remind them, even though it is noted on our reservation.
> 
> Thanks!



You're welcome! Glad they have that option.


----------



## Donna PA

IS THERE a map sowing all room numbers somewhere with what kind of room it is?


----------



## ksromack

Is there a fax number for the Room Assigner for Royal Pacific Resort?  Or should we just "wing it" and see what we can get when we check in?  We fly in next Saturday and will be spending ONE night at RPR.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## macraven

_fellow Cardinal fan........

call the hotel directly 4 or 3 days out from your arrival with your request.



AND


you should call tomorrow and request that you specific room/location/floor, etc be added to your reservation.

reservations are reviewed and special requests are noted _


----------



## ksromack

macraven said:


> _fellow Cardinal fan........
> 
> call the hotel directly 4 or 3 days out from your arrival with your request.
> 
> 
> 
> AND
> 
> 
> you should call tomorrow and request that you specific room/location/floor, etc be added to your reservation.
> 
> reservations are reviewed and special requests are noted _



Ah.  Thank you!  I will call tomorrow (that is 5 days from our stay).....so I should call them 2 days later reiterating my requests? Does it make a difference if I booked through ROOM 77?


----------



## macraven

ksromack said:


> Ah.  Thank you!  I will call tomorrow (that is 5 days from our stay).....so I should call them 2 days later reiterating my requests? Does it make a difference if I booked through ROOM 77?



_i can't answer about booking from Room 77, is that an agency or an online company?


i am familiar with the website room 77 for room info locations.  do they also book rooms for guests?


be aware that when you use room 77 to check out the views, they do have quite a few errors.
what you see on that site isn't always the view you do have from a specific room.

i have looked at my room numbers they have on 77 and it was far from accurate.


do you hold the reservation or does an agency hold it for you?


rooms are usually assigned 3 days out but that might have changed since i was there a couple of months ago.
i can only say what i was told when i called about my room.

always make a request on your ressie for which tower you prefer, maybe floor level, view, etc.

the park/pool views can have an additional charge.
if you booked standard room, it is always possible for a free upgrade.

just depends on the occupancy level at the time you check in.

sometimes the room assignment will be changed.
if the person in the room extends their stay, and with you only having a one night stay, could be moved to another room.

just work with the person checking you into the hotel.
RPH does a fantastic job in pleasing the guests.

your room won't necessarily be ready when you check in but you can ask for the room number/tower where you will be placed.
if that location is not acceptable, talk to the employee before you leave the counter.

call tomorrow and talk to the employee at the check in counter.
they can help you a lot and answer questions about room's views, etc.

wish you the best.

have a great time at the darkside!!

_


----------



## ksromack

macraven said:


> _i am familiar with the website room 77 for room info locations.  do they also book rooms for guests?
> 
> rooms are usually assigned 3 days out but that might have changed since i was there a couple of months ago.
> i can only say what i was told when i called about my room.
> 
> RPH does a fantastic job in pleasing the guests.
> 
> your room won't necessarily be ready when you check in but you can ask for the room number/tower where you will be placed.
> if that location is not acceptable, talk to the employee before you leave the counter.
> 
> call tomorrow and talk to the employee at the check in counter.
> they can help you a lot and answer questions about room's views, etc.
> 
> wish you the best.
> 
> have a great time at the darkside!!
> 
> _



Looking forward to this trip, for sure!  I booked the room through Room 77.  Used my AAA membership for a decent priced room.....I was a bit skeptical at first because I paid for the night's stay ahead of time...so I called the hotel directly and they did show my reservation as being paid in full.  I didn't even realize you could see a room view through the website and you are right!  The room numbers I want weren't showing the same views at the website showed.  I'll make our requests but won't be too upset if they aren't met.....I'll be on vacation


----------



## Laura Bell

Hi all---

I was quite concerned about getting a non-smoking room for my April trip so I called the hotel and requested this.  I was told that all of the rooms are non-smoking.  I wasn't aware of this, as it wasn't in any information that I read.

At the same time, I requested an upper floor of Tower I and the fellow at the front desk attached it to the ressie.  He said that they assign rooms about five days out, so I said I would call again at that time.  He said that would be fine.

Seemed like an easy process---   

Laura


----------



## macraven

_all the onsite hotels are smoke free and have been for a few years.



the penalty fine for breaking that rule is high._


----------



## kimmyann

It has been decided that we will stay onsite for our trip.  I'm calling tomorrow morning to book at the RPR & from what I have read on here I am going to request tower 1, high floor, theme park view.  Does that sound good?  I know it is only a request, but am hoping since I am going at a non-busy time (May 12th) that it will be granted.  

We plan to check in around 7am, have time to look around & be ready for IOA for the early entrance to Harry Potter at 8.  Anything else?  Thanks.


----------



## tinkamom

We are Universal newbies.  Don't know anything AT ALL about the parks or the hotels!

We have a pool view room booked.  Is this a good choice?  

I could use any and all advice I can get!


----------



## macraven

tinkamom said:


> We are Universal newbies.  Don't know anything AT ALL about the parks or the hotels!
> 
> We have a pool view room booked.  Is this a good choice?
> 
> I could use any and all advice I can get!



_pool views are great!

check out www.universalorlando.com and read up on universal parks.
many highlights in there that will help you.

also read the stickies and some trip reports for personal experiences of others.

you'll become a pro about the parks, city walk and hotels in no time flat!_


----------



## jenfromjersey

We will be staying at RPR for two nights prior to a cruise out of Port Canaveral at the start of our honeymoon.  Do you think they might upgrade us if we get Honeymoon into the reservation?


----------



## jnjusoioa

_Has anyone stayed in room 1633 lately, one of the first posts on this thread says about how nice that room is, away from the noise, short walk to city walk and sounds like a theme park view?? My Mom and I will be going later and she won't be able to get around real well, so was just curious. Thank You._


----------



## LucyBC80

Please help a newbie out!

It's my first time staying on site at Universal and I booked 10 nights at Royal Pacific for our 2014 trip. I'd like to be as close as possible to the walkway to the parks. Should I request anything specifically and if so, how do I do that? I booked my package online.


----------



## Rags

We are staying 7 nights club level for my Mom's 70th birthday. I would like to contact the club level concierge to note it on our room. 

Does anyone have the email address? Thank you!


----------



## macraven

_i would call the hotel directly and have them note it on your ressie.
also request that they send a message to concierge regarding your mother's celebration.

pick up the birthday button at the hotel.
they had some there on one of my past visits, hopefully they still give them out._


----------



## Rags

macraven said:


> _i would call the hotel directly and have them note it on your ressie.
> also request that they send a message to concierge regarding your mother's celebration.
> 
> pick up the birthday button at the hotel.
> they had some there on one of my past visits, hopefully they still give them out._



Thank you we will do that!!!


----------



## snykymom

OK, I'm a newbie here, too. I booked RPR with a AAA discount, cheapest room I could get. No concierge, probably standard view.

What should I request? Two able-bodied adults. What's the difference between Tower 1 & any other tower? 

Or should I just not care?


----------



## macraven

snykymom said:


> OK, I'm a newbie here, too. I booked RPR with a AAA discount, cheapest room I could get. No concierge, probably standard view.
> 
> What should I request? Two able-bodied adults. What's the difference between Tower 1 & any other tower?
> 
> Or should I just not care?



_everyone has a preference and my favorite tower is 3.
have stayed at T1 before and it suits me also.



i avoid T2 as many of the rooms have the road views and not park/water views.
my cousin stays at T2 and prefers that tower due to it being a tad more quiet than others.
like i said, we all have different preferences.


for the two towers i have stayed at, there are great views for some rooms but long walks in the corridors for other rooms.

i don't use the stairs but elevators and prefer rooms nearer elevators.


i avoid the 1st and 2nd floor as those are the pet rooms at T2.


since i stay near the elevator, the walking paths and boat docks are just as close to T3 for me since the T1 &3 elevators to ground floor are near by each other.

i'm sure you will get many different opinions on which tower is the best.
which goes to show you, they are all fine._


----------



## GlendaO

Questions 

Does anyone happen to know how many JP/Kid Suites there are? Youngest DD wants me to request the highest floor I can. But, I wasn't sure if those rooms are mostly on lower levels. 

T2 is supposed to be the quietest? Is it a lot further to walk from T2 as opposed to T3?

And, finally, I seem to recall reading that pets are welcome on certain floors. If so, know which ones they are? Oldest has very bad dog and cat allergies. I'd really want to avoid those. 

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

GlendaO said:


> Questions
> 
> Does anyone happen to know how many JP/Kid Suites there are? Youngest DD wants me to request the highest floor I can. But, I wasn't sure if those rooms are mostly on lower levels.
> 
> T2 is supposed to be the quietest? Is it a lot further to walk from T2 as opposed to T3?
> 
> And, finally, I seem to recall reading that pets are welcome on certain floors. If so, know which ones they are? Oldest has very bad dog and cat allergies. I'd really want to avoid those.
> 
> Thanks!


_T2 is a farther walk than T3.

i have heard others say that T2 is a quiet building.
last time i visited someone in T2 has been several years, but it was quite quiet when i was there.

pet floors are the bottom two floors.
_


----------



## GlendaO

Thank you!


----------



## GlendaO

Hi All,

Bumping up this question. 
Does anyone happen to know how many JP/Kid Suites there are? 
I looked for information online but can't find out much of anything. I was hoping someone had an idea of how many there are and if they're in any particular tower more than another. 

Thanks!


----------



## dsmom

we had the kids suite years ago at RPR.  it was in tower three and was 3601 or 3600.  i know one is a king suite and one is a kids suite.  my son loved it.

we will be at univ. in three weeks also!


----------



## damo

GlendaO said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Bumping up this question.
> Does anyone happen to know how many JP/Kid Suites there are?
> I looked for information online but can't find out much of anything. I was hoping someone had an idea of how many there are and if they're in any particular tower more than another.
> 
> Thanks!



According to this ... http://jurassicpark.wikia.com/wiki/Jurassic_Park_Kid_Suites and this http://www.ineedavacation.com/universalmco/pdf/Royal_Pacific_Room_Specs.pdf

there are 8.  Not sure where they are located.


----------



## GlendaO

dsmom said:


> we had the kids suite years ago at RPR.  it was in tower three and was 3601 or 3600.  i know one is a king suite and one is a kids suite.  my son loved it.
> 
> we will be at univ. in three weeks also!



Thank you! We're both in countdown mode


----------



## GlendaO

damo said:


> According to this ... http://jurassicpark.wikia.com/wiki/Jurassic_Park_Kid_Suites and this http://www.ineedavacation.com/universalmco/pdf/Royal_Pacific_Room_Specs.pdf
> 
> there are 8.  Not sure where they are located.



Thanks damo!


----------



## TOONTOWN

How do u get the club level?? I saw a post someone got it and with AAA discount!!! I'm taking family dec 28-30 to take advantage of the express pass for our first time going! Any helpful hints sine I know the crowds will be outrageous!


----------



## macraven

TOONTOWN said:


> How do u get the club level?? I saw a post someone got it and with AAA discount!!! I'm taking family dec 28-30 to take advantage of the express pass for our first time going! Any helpful hints sine I know the crowds will be outrageous!



_anyone can book club.
the AAA discount is valid for any of the rooms at the hotel.


hints for going your dates.
do early entry, use single rider lines, be able to hold your bladder for long periods..............lol

there will be waits for the express lines but nothing like the waits for the regular lines.
ride/show line waits aren't the greatest issue.
it is the walking around in the park as they will be very crowded._


----------



## TOONTOWN

Thank you!!! Called AAA gave me same quote as US! Guess I missed the discounts - maybe ill luck out with a free upgrade


----------



## Liberator

Room #3551 (Standard 2 Queens)

Tower 3, Level 5
it is the last but two rooms on the left side of the floor

we were told it is a long walk when checking in. The walk from the elevator to the room is a matter of moments and nothing like a long walk.

Not many people passing by!

The room was in a very good condition and has a nice view. When looking to the right there is a road, but you do not hear any traffic noise from there.


----------



## Bluer101

There is no such thing as a long walk at RPR.


----------



## Liberator

Bluer101 said:


> There is no such thing as a long walk at RPR.



only the walk to the parks when you go down to the boat-shuttle and realize that the boat has just left 10 seconds ago


----------



## ms1031

Our first stay at RPR is coming up this Satuday, the 18th.  I've been reading over this mammoth thread looking for what we should request regarding room location.

Just thought I'd bump up the thread since it's awesome!


----------



## Bluer101

ms1031 said:


> Our first stay at RPR is coming up this Satuday, the 18th.  I've been reading over this mammoth thread looking for what we should request regarding room location.  Just thought I'd bump up the thread since it's awesome!



Really can't go wrong with any of the rooms there.


----------



## macraven

_i always prefer Tower 1 or 3.


the rooms are the same at all 3 towers.
the type of room and view would be the difference._


----------



## TOONTOWN

I just got back for 2 night at PRH - I requested Tower 3 but asked for any upgrade and was given a suite in Tower 1. I must say for my first experience I was not impressed.  U pay to park there is no wifi except in lobby and u do not get a mini fridge. U r only paying for the bed to get the fast pass! My room was $329 a night! I left there and drove to Disney All Star for $109 and was given all of the above. We love Disney and will not be returning to Universal but it is just your preference! Harry Potter was very cool but make sure u get there at the 630 early entry!! Holy Broomsticks!!!


----------



## orlandonewstarts

Wait a minute.  I thought the parks open at 9am.  Early entry only gets you in at 8AM.  

Why would anyone get there at 630?  Darn please tell me the lines are not that bad.

Sorry first trip in 12 days and still getting game plan ironed out.


----------



## TOONTOWN

If u stay at the hotels on site u have early entry for Harry Potter and yes park opened at 630 for that!!!! Then we had breakfast at three broomsticks and some of the park opened after that


----------



## macraven

TOONTOWN said:


> If u stay at the hotels on site u have early entry for Harry Potter and yes park opened at 630 for that!!!! Then we had breakfast at three broomsticks and some of the park opened after that



_i returned from a darkside stay at rph day before yesterday.
when i was there, the parks opened at 8:00 for the early entry.


the parry hotter section was opened from 8-9 for the onsite guests.
only this section is opened during that time period.

at 9:00, park opened to all at IOA.
studios opened at 9:00 also._


----------



## orlandonewstarts

macraven said:


> _i returned from a darkside stay at rph day before yesterday.
> when i was there, the parks opened at 8:00 for the early entry.
> 
> 
> the parry hotter section was opened from 8-9 for the onsite guests.
> only this section is opened during that time period.
> 
> at 9:00, park opened to all at IOA.
> studios opened at 9:00 also._



Thanks for posting.  When I read that post above I thought I was missing out on hours in the park.  Although getting a teenager up at 6am on vacation may not have been worth it.


----------



## macraven

orlandonewstarts said:


> Thanks for posting.  When I read that post above I thought I was missing out on hours in the park.  Although getting a teenager up at 6am on vacation may not have been worth it.



_there are certain periods of the year when the parks officially open at 8:00 with early entry at 7:00 then.

some dates for spring break and christmas holiday period are the ones i have read about on the UO website._


----------



## TOONTOWN

I was there 12/28 and 12/29 and Harry Potter was open at 630! Swear - I have a pic of us there in dark waiting at gate! We were on ride by 645!! With a 13yo and 9 yo - I'd ask at front desk! But maybe for crowd control NYE week they might have did it earlier



Yes it was early entry 7am but unadvertised 630 so we left at 615 and walked over


----------



## macraven

_Toony, i believe you.
didn't know your dates but now that you said you went during the high holiday period of christmas thru new year, i know.
without knowing the time period you went to the darkside, i would have answered differently.
i replied to the standard opening period.

they officially open at 7 for that time period but will let onsite in earlier if the hotels are full.


many times in busy periods the ee will be let in maybe 10-5 minutes in advance if the waiting lines outside the entrance is long.


you were a brave homie to go to the darkside during that busy period.


i started at the motherland january 3rd and crowds were still there in force.
it was still a zoo there at 1:00 am closing time at the MK.
never again........


the crowds at the darkside had subsided jan 8th when i switched over to their onsite hotels._


----------



## huntland

Just called the hotel asked for tower one, pool view, near the walkway, we were assigned room 1212. The lady I spoke with said this was a good room, close to pool and walkway. Does anyone know if this is true? Will post pics and info while there,


----------



## orlandonewstarts

We were in room 1513 and loved it.  View of front creek area was stunning and quiet.  Not a far walk to elevator.  Our first stay I walked into the resort and said WOW.  When we left I was still saying WOW.  We will be back!


----------



## Ofinn

orlandonewstarts said:


> Wait a minute.  I thought the parks open at 9am.  Early entry only gets you in at 8AM.
> 
> Why would anyone get there at 630?  Darn please tell me the lines are not that bad.
> 
> Sorry first trip in 12 days and still getting game plan ironed out.



We got to the Harry Potter ride(sorry don't know the name of the ride since it's my least favorite ride of all time) at 1100 am on Sunday. We waited about 40 minutes to ride. It was the only time we waited more than 5 minutes to ride anything and this was during the Big Harry Potter weekend on Jan 24-26.


----------



## HLAuburn

Stayed at RRP last weekend- booked a standard view and we were "upgraded" to a water view.  We were in Tower 1, 7th floor - room 1706.  Nice, high view of the pool and Cabana Bay.  It was nice being high up, but the elevators to the top floor were a little bit slow, but not a big deal.


----------



## Bluer101

Room 3728 


















































































Missing master toilet room.


----------



## macraven

_of course you missed the master toilet room, i was in it at that time....



Bluer, i'm so glad you posted the pictures!
the room was fantastic!_


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> of course you missed the master toilet room, i was in it at that time....  Bluer, i'm so glad you posted the pictures! the room was fantastic!


  I have the photo of you on the bidet, lol.   I have the photos on my Nikon, minus you.  These are from the iPhone. Just having some spare time to post a wonderful room.

I miss breakfast in the room with you. Great time.


----------



## damo

Bluer101 said:


> I have the photo of you on the bidet, lol.   I have the photos on my Nikon, minus you.  These are from the iPhone. Just having some spare time to post a wonderful room.
> 
> I miss breakfast in the room with you. Great time.



Is that a hospitality suite?


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> Is that a hospitality suite?



_i'll let bluer tell you.
_


----------



## Bluer101

damo said:


> Is that a hospitality suite?



Presidential Suite, it is huge.


----------



## Dee2013

That's bigger than my apartment!


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Presidential Suite, it is huge.



Wow.......it is stunning!!

It really puts the hospitality suite in the shade.......and I thought it was gorgeous!!

Bet you didn't want to leave those rooms


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Wow.......it is stunning!!
> 
> It really puts the hospitality suite in the shade.......and I thought it was gorgeous!!
> 
> Bet you didn't want to leave those rooms



Carol, that room was unbelievable. All the woodwork is like in the lobby, solid. As you know the regular rooms and king suites are nice but this took it to a whole new level. 

That's why I told Mac she has to come up and see it, pictures don't do it justice. She ended up joining us for breakfast, nice and relaxing in your own privacy. 

This is the suite Ellen Degeneres stays in when she films her shows there. 

The rack price is outrageous.


----------



## damo

Bluer101 said:


> Presidential Suite, it is huge.



Ooooooh!  Fancy Schmancy!!!!

Anyone ever stayed in the two bedroom hospitality?  It looks pretty big too.


----------



## DisneyParkFan

Anyone stay more recently and have advice for a Standard King Room with Water View?  Just booked for next June 2015.


----------



## macraven

DisneyParkFan said:


> Anyone stay more recently and have advice for a Standard King Room with Water View?  Just booked for next June 2015.



_your better water views will be in Tower 1 and Tower 3.
the water view can be the pools, or water canal at those towers.


if booking a standard room, it will be a hit or miss if you get water view.


the next price up at rph is the water view, you pay a bit extra for them.


but, if a water view is available when you check in and you booked standard room, you can be upgraded for free.

you can call and request that T1 or 3 be put on your reservation._


----------



## macraven

DisneyParkFan said:


> Anyone stay more recently and have advice for a Standard King Room with Water View?  Just booked for next June 2015.



_your better water views will be in Tower 1 and Tower 3.
the water view can be the pools, or water canal at those towers.


if booking a standard room, it will be a hit or miss if you get water view.


the next price up at rph is the water view, you pay a bit extra for them.


but, if a water view is available when you check in and you booked standard room, you can be upgraded for free.

you can call and request that T1 or 3 be put on your reservation.


it is free to sign up for Loews loyalty program.
YouFirst is the name of it.
after 2 stays, you  are at the BLue level and get perks.
i would have to look at the site to see if the free upgrade is available at Blue level.
you can check that out at www.loewshotels.com

_


----------



## glocon

So I reserved a Jurassic Park kids suite....this was when it was going to be me, my husband, our son and son's friend.  Well, my husband decided not to go now, so I am bringing a friend with me instead.  It really is not a huge deal, but I wonder if I asked at check in if they could give us two connecting regular rooms instead... if they would do this.  As of now, there are no regular rooms available on line.  It would be nice not to share a king bed with my friend, but it is not that big of a deal, just would be nice.

You think there is a chance?


----------



## Dee2013

But a nice feature of the JP room is that there is no hallway access for late night wandering.

My friend and I travel a lot and often have to share a king. Lots of room, and we usually put an extra pillow between us to create a boundary during the night.


----------



## sydneysmom

quick room question for everyone, please......  we are planning to stay at Royal Pacific and my husband wants to stay club level.   

1. is club level worth it ?
2. can we request a water view ?   are the views for club level good?

any advice is MOST appreciated!!!


----------



## Bluer101

sydneysmom said:


> quick room question for everyone, please......  we are planning to stay at Royal Pacific and my husband wants to stay club level.  1. is club level worth it ? 2. can we request a water view ?   are the views for club level good?  any advice is MOST appreciated!!!



If I had to pay for it, no. 

There are water view rooms. If it's busy you can be put on other floors and still have club access. 
Club is tower 3 7th floor.


----------



## Go Vols

sydneysmom said:


> quick room question for everyone, please......  we are planning to stay at Royal Pacific and my husband wants to stay club level.  1. is club level worth it ? 2. can we request a water view ?   are the views for club level good?  any advice is MOST appreciated!!!



1) We usually always stay in club level at RPR or PBH. However, we are unsure as to whether it will be with it on our next trip as we will be utilizing EE which will result in us not going for breakfast. Whether it is worth it is subjective and would vary from person to person. 

2) You can request water view, but there are no guarantees. We were granted water view once and it was unavailable on another trip.


----------



## sydneysmom

Bluer101 said:


> If I had to pay for it, no.
> 
> There are water view rooms. If it's busy you can be put on other floors and still have club access.
> Club is tower 3 7th floor.





Go Vols said:


> 1) We usually always stay in club level at RPR or PBH. However, we are unsure as to whether it will be with it on our next trip as we will be utilizing EE which will result in us not going for breakfast. Whether it is worth it is subjective and would vary from person to person.
> 
> 2) You can request water view, but there are no guarantees. We were granted water view once and it was unavailable on another trip.



thank you both!!  good things to consider, for sure.


----------



## mhf

HI,  we are going in October and have never stayed at Universal.  I have dog/cat allergies so I should request to be away from the pet area.  We are also not pool people so no reason for pool/water view or access.  Distance to parks is not an issue because we like to walk (usually stay at Swan and walk to Epcot and Studios, not take boats).

THoughts about requests I should make to be away from pets and pools?  Might as well let people who like the water views have them!

Thanks!
M


----------



## Bluer101

mhf said:


> HI,  we are going in October and have never stayed at Universal.  I have dog/cat allergies so I should request to be away from the pet area.  We are also not pool people so no reason for pool/water view or access.  Distance to parks is not an issue because we like to walk (usually stay at Swan and walk to Epcot and Studios, not take boats).  THoughts about requests I should make to be away from pets and pools?  Might as well let people who like the water views have them!  Thanks! M



Just put a request about allergies. For water view they charge for so don't book that room view.


----------



## pannm

Staying at Royal Pacific in November for 5 nights.  We got a deal with a waterview room.  Last 3 times we were there, we just had standard room and they always placed us in tower 2.  Seemed further from everything, but never had a bad view of the interstate as others have.

I don't need to request a specific room number, but would like a general 'area to request.'  We would love a great view of the pool!!!  Is there a "water view room" with a view of the pool AND a small view of some parts of the park?  Or is it either or???

Are there rooms in tower three that are in the water view category (with 2 queens), or is that tower just for the suites?


----------



## Bluer101

If you want pool and park the best is tower 3. You can get pool and a little park from some rooms in tower 1. 

Water view does not guarantee a pool view. Water view can be tower 1 overlooking the water taxi water way and park.


----------



## anorman

I have stayed here before and had a beautiful park view room but I completely forget which tower.  We had a standard 2 queen room on a high floor.  Any help would be appreciated to guide me in my requests before I make a reservation.  Thanks.


----------



## SnipsNSnails

Tower 2, floor 7,  Rooms 2748 & 2750 - 2 queens, connecting rooms. The rooms are toward the end of the hall with gorgeous views. Looks out over the front entrance water and landscaping with IOA in the background. Hulk Coaster, Fearfall, and Hogwarts Castle. We booked a standard view but the water out front and the theme park were very visible, not sure if it was an upgrade in view or not.


----------



## Bluer101

Tower 2 room 2701 King Suite. 

Living room view. 






Bedroom view trees are higher.


----------



## msukc

Quick recent feedback. Just got to Royal Pacific tonight.  Tower 1 - 6th floor; I believe it is a water way view.  Ill know in the morning.  We are the very first to stay in a remodeled room.  Bellman said it was the first time in one of the rooms too.  Very nice.  I post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## DPCummerbund

msukc said:


> Quick recent feedback. Just got to Royal Pacific tonight.  Tower 1 - 6th floor; I believe it is a water way view.  Ill know in the morning.  We are the very first to stay in a remodeled room.  Bellman said it was the first time in one of the rooms too.  Very nice.  I post some pics tomorrow.



Yay! Really looking forward to seeing your photos!


----------



## Bluer101

msukc said:


> Quick recent feedback. Just got to Royal Pacific tonight.  Tower 1 - 6th floor; I believe it is a water way view.  Ill know in the morning.  We are the very first to stay in a remodeled room.  Bellman said it was the first time in one of the rooms too.  Very nice.  I post some pics tomorrow.



Nice, post some photos.


----------



## msukc

Boy was my English terrible last night.  I will blame it on two flights with kids after work yesterday!  Well, here are some quick pics.  Also, the hallways are plush; carpet wise.  Extra padding and very soft. 






[/URL][/IMG] 





[/URL][/IMG] 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LynnB

I'm not seeing the pictures.


----------



## msukc

Oops.  Used the attach image button.  This should work.


----------



## Bluer101

Nice, it's going to grow on me though.

I like the shower now.

Now the big question, is there a mini fridge???

I also see plugs on the front of the night stand, thank you.


----------



## tricky1

looks like a college dorm room, Really does not match the theming of the hotel.


----------



## macraven

_how exciting !
be sure to let us know how the room looks...


i just don't want to get the room that has the big pink flowers on the walls.



this is strange....
i posted this last night and it just showed up....
now that i see the pictures, i have a better idea of the renov now.
furniture looks very similar to what was in the rooms prior._


----------



## pigletto

Oh my god I love it. And it screams polynesian to me with the flowers on the wall and the decorations. I think it's beautiful. I was hesitant but I think they did a great job!


----------



## macraven

tricky1 said:


> looks like a college dorm room, Really does not match the theming of the hotel.


_when i saw the pics this morning here, i sort of had the thought you did.

the lights between the beds through me off..........
maybe it will look different once i see it in person.

the pictures that were in the rooms before, set the theme of the hotel._


----------



## DPCummerbund

That's just a standard 2-queen room, right? If so, that bathroom is a major improvement - that shower looks MUCH better than the old tub/shower combo.

The colors look different to me as compared with the previous demo I saw- they look more "muted", which I think is good. I like it.


----------



## Bluer101

DPCummerbund said:


> That's just a standard 2-queen room, right? If so, that bathroom is a major improvement - that shower looks MUCH better than the old tub/shower combo.
> 
> The colors look different to me as compared with the previous demo I saw- they look more "muted", which I think is good. I like it.



Yep, 2 queen waterview. I believe that's room 1730 something. The bathroom is a very major improvement if you like just showers like us. Everything else is the same as before in the room. Just a desk vs corner table instead. 

The paint, colors, and flowers are just tweeted from model.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> 
> i just don't want to get the room that has the big pink flowers on the wall._



Lol......me neither.............but as you and I both love T3 you know they'll have the pink flowers 

I LOVE the purple 

I like the rooms........very pretty...........the shower looks more like what the hospitality suite has.....looks lovely!


----------



## msukc

I have no perspective as to what to the hotel was like.  Pink flower doesnt bother me and I am guy; perhaps to secure... lol.  And I like orchids.  

My photos are from room 1652.  I booked as a standard 2 queen room.  
Minifridge - yes
Bed - very very comfortable pillow top bed
Shower - reminds me of hotels in shanghai, seoul, hkk etc.  And the shower pressure is awesome.  Big downer is the water is very soft.
Kuerig and i believe it is comp'd for the coffee and tea
TV appears to be 42ish in size and nice
Wireless is average to below average but you can hook 4 devices per room
IMO, the hotel matches a theme of south pacific; albeit a bit cheesy way but I think that is the point.  It is a theme park hotel and no maui or bora bora.
Check in - we came late. I called to let them know we would arrive late and they said they would have an expedite check in.  Well that didnt happen.  We waited about 10 minutes until anyone even came up to the check in desks; meanwhile we were aimlessly walking around wondering how to check in.  And since this is loews and not universal, they didnt provide much info for the parks, ticketing etc.  I was hoping we could get everything ready and basically just walk to the parks first thing.  Instead we had to deal with less than impressive service in the morning as well.
Service - friendly staff and very attentive.  But not very well trained.  Many times we received different info from different staff members.

Overall, I would stay here again.  And now that we know the lay of the land, it will be easier.

Great trip to Universal, off to Port Orleans Riverside first thing in the morning with Tony picking us up.


----------



## Go Vols

That room design is definitely not going to grow on me. I currently have PBH club and RPR club reserved and I can say that I am definitely staying at PBH.


----------



## msukc

Go Vols said:


> That room design is definitely not going to grow on me. I currently have PBH club and RPR club reserved and I can say that I am definitely staying at PBH.



It looks better in person.  Probably my fault on just taking quick photos.  The rest of the walls are solid light color.  I just tried to give people a glimpse of the room.  I can see now that the pics make the room seem loud.  It is much softer in appearance in person.  

My wife and I and kids like it.   Seemed kinda fun to us.  Guess not so much for others.


----------



## macraven

msukc said:


> It looks better in person.  Probably my fault on just taking quick photos.  The rest of the walls are solid light color.  I just tried to give people a glimpse of the room.  I can see now that the pics make the room seem loud.  It is much softer in appearance in person.
> 
> My wife and I and kids like it.   Seemed kinda fun to us.  Guess not so much for others.




_msukc, thanks again for sharing the room pictures with us, i really appreciate you doing that.

is the fridge located in the double door section under the tv?
is it the type you can regulate the temperature and does it have a small freezer compartment?_


----------



## msukc

Yes. And u cannot regulate temp.  That was first thing I looked at after loading a six pack into it.  But to my surprised the beer became icy cold.  No need to make it cooler, imho. 

At the port Orleans riverside now.  RPR much better so far.  POR Room is nice but long walk from bus pick up.  I think I was duped by the royal room "upgrade" overlooking the parking lot.


----------



## HM

Thanks for posting your photos. I think we are going to request a refurbished room when we go in a few weeks.


----------



## EveDallas

Are all of the bathrooms going to be shower only?  If so, I might have to change my reservation.  After a day of walking around the park, I need a tub to soak my feet.


----------



## macraven

EveDallas said:


> Are all of the bathrooms going to be shower only?  If so, I might have to change my reservation.  After a day of walking around the park, I need a tub to soak my feet.




_i plan to call the hotel and ask them if any of the renovated rooms have tub and shower.
before the renovations began, i talked to a manager during the new reception for plat members and was told some rooms will have tubs, others showers.
this was a couple of months before the redo started so i don't know if the original plans changed.


when i find out, i'll post what i am told here.

depending on when you will be going this year, rooms that have not been renovated yet would have the tub and shower in the room.
_


----------



## EveDallas

macraven said:


> _i plan to call the hotel and ask them if any of the renovated rooms have tub and shower.
> before the renovations began, i talked to a manager during the new reception for plat members and was told some rooms will have tubs, others showers.
> this was a couple of months before the redo started so i don't know if the original plans changed.
> 
> 
> when i find out, i'll post what i am told here.
> 
> depending on when you will be going this year, rooms that have not been renovated yet would have the tub and shower in the room._



Thanks so much   I hope some of the renovated rooms have tubs - they look really pretty!


----------



## anorman

EveDallas said:


> Thanks so much   I hope some of the renovated rooms have tubs - they look really pretty!



Personally, I like a good soak after a long day in the parks.....I hope they keep at least some of the tubs.


----------



## Princess Michele

We will be staying at RPR for the first time in August.  I hope they will have tubs in some of the renovated rooms because my youngest does not do showers yet.  I can see the appeal of the shower for people who only do showers but they will not work for everyone.


----------



## Sonja Lott Schleusner

So, do you have to request a renovated room at RPR?


----------



## macraven

Sonja Lott Schleusner said:


> So, do you have to request a renovated room at RPR?


_you can request one when you book.
they will list that on the reservation so when the schedular starts assigning rooms, it can be noted._


----------



## soniam

Here's my review of RPR. We just stayed there 3/13-17.

We had a water view/2 queen bed room in Tower 1, #1625. We were looking right at the Hulk Coaster, and we could see Hogwarts too. We were amazed at how close the hotels are to the parks. It was nice but different from WDW.

It was a refurbed room. The big purple flowers are not as bad as they seem in pictures. The big orange flowers in the hallway are pretty atrocious. Our room had a bathtub/shower combo, so they are available in some of the refurbed room. We liked the hotel, but the decor and color scheme are not very tropical or Polynesian, at least in the rooms and hallways. I like the look of WDW Poly better, except their new lobby. Since our room had a fridge, we wanted to get milk for DS's cereal that we brought with us, but the gift shop was already closed.

The drinks from the Bula Bar/pool bar were very good but very expensive. They had a deal where the first one was $15, but the subsequent ones were $10. Well, I had to get my moneys worth, so I had to have 2 or maybe 3They were so tasty, it was hard to remember. DS loved the pool, and it was very pretty.

As a special surprise, I got reservations, probably not needed, at Islands at the hotel for the character dinner. It was Homer and Bart Simpson, who DS really likes. It used to be Scooby Doo and Homer. DS loves Scooby Doo, but I guess they replaced him. DH and I split some huge drink from a bowl that was lit on fire. It was pretty good but a little expensive. We also split the pork dumplings, which were pretty good. The order only had 3 or 4, so it wasn't very big for the price. That night they had the Wok Experience. I really didn't want to eat a ton of food, and it was all you can eat. So I decided to order the tempura shrimp off the menu. It was okay, but nothing very special. It was more like fried shrimp than tempura. It was disappointing for the price. DH had the salmon, which was pretty good. I regret not getting the Wok Experience. It smelled good, and I had heard good things about it.

Before our main entrees came out, Bart and Homer Simpson came out. They were supposed to start coming out at 6:45pm, and it was probably about that, maybe 7pm. The dining room was not full at all, so they made it around pretty quick. They didn't really spend that much time with each kid before they took a break. In fact, we never got a picture with Homer. I think they were out maybe 15 minutes before they went back.They never came back out the entire time we were there, and we didn't leave until close to 8pm. Service was a little slow. I was a bit disappointed with the meal and the character experience. It was like what I was used to at Disney character meals. I don't think we would bother going there again, unless it was for the Wok Experience, because there are so many better places to eat in Citywalk. Luckily, you don't pay extra for the characters, like you do at Disney. It's just food from the menu at the same price they charge with or w/o characters.

Pros: We loved the Royal Pacific. Great hotel and service. We loved the proximity to the parks and seeing them from our room. The hotel was a good value compared to Disney, especially considering the Early Entry and Express Pass. The outside and lobby decor is nice. Great pool and pool bar. They even had some neat activities for the kids.

Cons: I prefer the Polynesian's room and hallway decor. I wish there was a bigger gift/snack shop with more variety. No free WI-FI! A huge pet peeve of mine. The valet price is outrageous and was not explained very clearly, at least to DH. I told him that the valet price was the daily rate ($27) plus another $27, but he didn't believe or understand me. That bill came as a big shock Hotel room bathroom only had one sink and not much counter space.


----------



## macraven

_i've had that room number before and the view of the park is fantastic.
listen to hulk in the morning when they are doing the trial runs for it.

did you sign up for Loews YouFirst program?
i'm a member of it and get the free wifi in my room.

i agree that the wok special at Islands is really good.
but, there are other great places in city walk too.

that's a shame you didn't get Scooby.
they do change the characters around and i hope he does return soon.


i'm not looking forward to that hallway with the growing flower on it....



soniam, thanks for sharing your experience at rpr._


----------



## Bluer101

Basic wifi is now free for everyone up to 4 devices inroom. If you want faster then it's $14.95 a day with more devices. Also free wifi in lobby and around some areas of the resort.

Do you have a picture of the shower/tub combo for people?


----------



## macraven

_like bluer said, the basic wifi has no inroom charges for the guests.
sign up for youfirst and the next level of internet service would be free for you.

you do have to watch your charges before you check out so you aren't been charged for the wifi.
everytime i stay there, i have to tell the front desk to remove the wifi and phone charges from my room.
they were complimentary due to youfirst._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _like bluer said, the basic wifi has no inroom charges for the guests.
> sign up for youfirst and the next level of internet service would be free for you.
> 
> you do have to watch your charges before you check out so you aren't been charged for the wifi.
> everytime i stay there, i have to tell the front desk to remove the wifi and phone charges from my room.
> they were complimentary due to youfirst._



After you have 2 recorded stays in a rolling year and blue , gold, and platnium. 

Sorry Mac for correcting you.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Basic wifi is now free for everyone up to 4 devices inroom. If you want faster then it's $14.95 a day with more devices. Also free wifi in lobby and around some areas of the resort.
> 
> Do you have a picture of the shower/tub combo for people?


_just was copying you so not confuse new readers that they can upgrade for faster service
no additional charge after in YF with 2 stays but basic wifi for rooms is available._


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

Does anyone have a link to a RP room layout?  I am so spoiled by all of the great Disney sites out there (Touring Plans and others) where I can get the layout of every Disney resort and the room view from most rooms. I can't seem to find that for RP, in spite of a number of Google searches. I scanned through this thread but did not see such a link.  Apologies if I missed it. Even if no room views, just a general resort layout with room numbers and locations?

Thanks!

Also, I just called to request a theme park view from our club Level room and the lady said, "OK.  I have you requested for a city view."  So is a city view the same as a theme park view?  Doesn't sound like it.  And I saw a lot of reviews online saying that pool views are the best.  Aren't pool views the same as theme park views?  I have seen some reviews that say, "Pool views are the best!"  Others say, "Stay away from theme park views. You can hear the roller coasters and they are too loud!" Others mention "water views."  To what water are they referring?  So.... could someone please explain how the views work?  Where is the pool in relation to the theme park?  Relation to the highway?   What is a "city view"?  Which view would you request on club level?


----------



## macraven

_not heard of city view before unless they are talking about orlando city/highway.
this is a new one for me.
call back and ask again what do they mean by a city view.

the pool views at rpr do have some portions of the parks.
the higher the floor you are on in T3, does give some park views.

and can give you views of the water canal.
there was one room i had once at T1 where i could see when the boat taxis were coming in to the hotel dock.

there has been a site that gave distorted views but so many errors in it.
i quite using it long time back.
i just keep a list of the rooms by checking them out over the years.
and i do take notes of past postings of the hotel, room number and what the poster stated about the location/view.

if you are staying at club floor, you will have plenty of views for the world outside of the parks.
you do get a kewl view of Cbay.
i took pictures from the club lounge when Cbay grounds were leveled and the next year when the building was in progress._


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

macraven said:


> _not heard of city view before unless they are talking about orlando city/highway.
> this is a new one for me.
> call back and ask again what do they mean by a city view.
> 
> the pool views at rpr do have some portions of the parks.
> the higher the floor you are on in T3, does give some park views.
> 
> and can give you views of the water canal.
> there was one room i had once at T1 where i could see when the boat taxis were coming in to the hotel dock.
> 
> there has been a site that gave distorted views but so many errors in it.
> i quite using it long time back.
> i just keep a list of the rooms by checking them out over the years.
> and i do take notes of past postings of the hotel, room number and what the poster stated about the location/view.
> 
> if you are staying at club floor, you will have plenty of views for the world outside of the parks.
> you do get a kewl view of Cbay.
> i took pictures from the club lounge when Cbay grounds were leveled and the next year when the building was in progress._




Thanks!  Definitely don't want a view of the highway. I'll have to call back.  I should have asked at the time, but I was distracted by my daughter and just said ok before I processed what the agent said. 

What view would you request?  

I always thought that theme park views were the best of the best, but some people seem to advise against them at RP.  

The Club Lounge has a view opposite of the pool, right?


----------



## macraven

_the club lounge at rpr does not have pool views._


----------



## Bluer101

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> Thanks!  Definitely don't want a view of the highway. I'll have to call back.  I should have asked at the time, but I was distracted by my daughter and just said ok before I processed what the agent said.
> 
> What view would you request?
> 
> I always thought that theme park views were the best of the best, but some people seem to advise against them at RP.
> 
> The Club Lounge has a view opposite of the pool, right?



Yep like Mac said the club lounge faces cabana bay and construction of Safire falls hotel. 

If you want to see some of the theme park while staying club you would request a pool/water view room. All the other rooms look at the highway or towards cabana bay like the lounge.


----------



## macraven

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> Thanks!  Definitely don't want a view of the highway. I'll have to call back.  I should have asked at the time, but I was distracted by my daughter and just said ok before I processed what the agent said.
> 
> What view would you request?
> 
> I always thought that theme park views were the best of the best, but some people seem to advise against them at RP.
> 
> The Club Lounge has a view opposite of the pool, right?




_if you want a pool view, the first corridor after getting off the elevator on floor 7, with the even numbers, have pool/park views.
this would be on your right hand side as you are walking towards the club lounge.

the rooms on the left side are the odd numbers and would have a view of the highway.

think of the letter Y
the corridor splits at the end of this corridor and goes in two directions.
the side to the right and rooms on the right, would have pool/park views.

go in the opposite way, left of the club lounge and you would get highway, city, etc views.

that info is if you are in T3.

T1 has some fantastic views also of the park, pool, and water canal.
if you are on a different branch of that Y, you could have front of the hotel view, garden view, water canal, etc.


if floor 7 in T3 is full, you can be placed on a lower floor or a different tower.


when the club lounge was refurbished some years back, rooms were taken out to enlarge the club lounge.
there are less rooms on floor 7, where the lounge is located, in T3.
therefore, if someone wants to add and pay for club lounge, they can be booked in another hotel if no rooms are available at T3.

bluer gave me the tour of the presidential suite on floor 7 when he stayed there.
he could give you the room number of the location of that room as it faces the pool.
it angled to the right hallway/corridor after the first hall way split.
i believe it might have been even numbers.

first number of your room is the tower you stay in.
3
second number is the floor you are on
7
the last two numbers are your room location.
02 up to ??

that is how you know what view you will have in advance.

front desk, if you call them, can also tell you the view from the room.
since you don't know that at this point, you could call the front desk and ask them which rooms faces the pool._


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

Thank you for all the info!  I really appreciate it. Nice description. When I called to make my request, I mentioned that I had heard some club level folks get sent to the 6th floor. The agent told me that we would "definitely" be on the club floor because we booked our reservation back in January. She said the date of the booking determines whether you are on 7th or 6th. I hope she had correct information.  Part of the benefit of paying club prices is being able to be on the top floor.

I think I need to call back and request a pool view. I live in the Atlanta area.  I get lots of highway views. Highway views just don't say "Vacation."


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

macraven said:


> _
> 
> that is how you know what view you will have in advance.
> 
> front desk, if you call them, can also tell you the view from the room.
> since you don't know that at this point, you could call the front desk and ask them which rooms faces the pool._



How soon in advance do you think they will assign a room?  One day?  Two? Many hotels won't tell you the room assignment until you arrive.  Does RP assign in advance?


----------



## Bluer101

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> How soon in advance do you think they will assign a room?  One day?  Two? Many hotels won't tell you the room assignment until you arrive.  Does RP assign in advance?



Room assignments are done 5-7 days out. They cannot tell you until your room is ready the day you check in. Even if you check in early and your room is not ready. They will call or text you the room number when it's ready. Then you can go directly to the room. If you are on club your room key will then work in the elevator to access floor 7.


----------



## parmaviolet

Hi, I was hoping for some advice please.   In your opinion, do you think that your room allocation is determined by the duration of your stay and also if you've booked through a travel company and not with the hotel directly?  The reason I'm asking is that we stayed in 2013 for 2 weeks (booked through a UK travel company) and were assigned a room in tower 3, ground level, right at the end of the corridor - great for accessing the water taxi but directly above a generator or some kind of noisy machinery.   The room itself was fine, not much of a view though, some kind of tin roof from what I remember.  Do you think that the more desirable rooms are kept for short stay guests who have maybe booked directly?  

We're going back again in June of this year, so I'm planning on calling the hotel 2 weeks before and then again a few days before we arrive to ask if we can request a particular room - 1625 looks lovely.  Do you think that's the best idea?  

Thank you!


----------



## Bluer101

Yes call directly and request. I don't think they put you there purposely but if we are there for a length of time I always request something a bit nicer if they can. If I'm there one night or 2 I could care less.


----------



## parmaviolet

Bluer101 said:


> Yes call directly and request. I don't think they put you there purposely but if we are there for a length of time I always request something a bit nicer if they can. If I'm there one night or 2 I could care less.


Thank you - I'll definitely do that!


----------



## parmaviolet

parmaviolet said:


> Thank you - I'll definitely do that!





Bluer101 said:


> Yes call directly and request. I don't think they put you there purposely but if we are there for a length of time I always request something a bit nicer if they can. If I'm there one night or 2 I could care less.


Well, quick update on the room we were allocated. I had e-mailed a couple of weeks in advance of our stay to request a tower one room with park view.  I got a nice reply saying that they had made a note and would track our arrival to make sure we were well looked after - we arrived, checked in and were given a room in tower one but no park view, which was fine. But, yet again we were allocated the very last room at the end of the hall - really weird..  Maybe for guests staying for a longer duration (2 weeks in our case) they give you a quieter location - not as many people passing by your door?..  Only reason I can think of.  

It turned out the bathroom had quite a bad leek, so the carpet at the entrance to the room was sodden, meaning we had to jump over the wet patch to get in or out of our room.  We had notified reception but due to nothing being done, had to speak to them again a few days later.  They offered to move us to a room on a higher floor in the same location but the other side of the corridor - again the very last room.  I didn't really want the upheaval of having to re pack so asked if they could try drying off the carpet with a blower and maybe send someone to have a look to see if the leek was easily fixed - turned out it wasn't and they were going to have to get the contractors in.  We were moved up to floor 5 to a room only a few doors from the lifts - turned out fine.  We're going back next year same time, so we'll see where we end up!


----------



## macraven

_with T1 completely renovated i'm surprised they didn't move you right away to another room when you discovered the leak.
leaks in the bathroom shouldn't have happened once the entire hotel was completely made over.

probably a fluke you had this issue, haven't read of any physical issues with the rooms now they have been completed.

but, sounds like you had a good vacation as you are already planning for another one there._


----------



## parmaviolet

macraven said:


> _with T1 completely renovated i'm surprised they didn't move you right away to another room when you discovered the leak.
> leaks in the bathroom shouldn't have happened once the entire hotel was completely made over.
> 
> probably a fluke you had this issue, haven't read of any physical issues with the rooms now they have been completed.
> 
> but, sounds like you had a good vacation as you are already planning for another one there._



We did, we absolutely loved it - so this issue didn't dampen (no pun intended) our enjoyment of the holiday at all.  Can't wait till next year!  Although, we are planning on staying at the Cabana Bay for 10 nights, 4 at the RPR and one week at a villa - 3 whole weeks at the RPR would require a 2nd mortgage I think!


----------



## macraven

_i hear you on the length of stay .
my fall trips to orlando are 18 days..._


----------



## anorman

parmaviolet said:


> Well, quick update on the room we were allocated. I had e-mailed a couple of weeks in advance of our stay to request a tower one room with park view.  I got a nice reply saying that they had made a note and would track our arrival to make sure we were well looked after - we arrived, checked in and were given a room in tower one but no park view, which was fine.


What email address did you use?  I might do the same thing.  I made several requests a couple of months ago when I was talking to a representative upon booking but it wouldn't hurt to refresh my requests for our upcoming stay.


----------



## mymankeith

Do they do anything special for Birthdays at the hotel?  I was wondering if it is worth mentioning my husbands birthday when I put in my room request.  Thanks.


----------



## Bluer101

mymankeith said:


> Do they do anything special for Birthdays at the hotel?  I was wondering if it is worth mentioning my husbands birthday when I put in my room request.  Thanks.



Always mention it as you never know. You can get a birthday pin at checkin or at the park guest services.


----------



## schumigirl

mymankeith said:


> Do they do anything special for Birthdays at the hotel?  I was wondering if it is worth mentioning my husbands birthday when I put in my room request.  Thanks.



https://www.universalorlando.com/Images/amenities_binder_tcm13-38936.pdf

You can order him anything from the link above as a surprise if you wish. We have had quite a few of them over the years and they're really nice as an extra touch.


----------



## mymankeith

schumigirl said:


> https://www.universalorlando.com/Images/amenities_binder_tcm13-38936.pdf
> 
> You can order him anything from the link above as a surprise if you wish. We have had quite a few of them over the years and they're really nice as an extra touch.



Thank you for the link


----------

